# AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund



## canale grande (10. Februar 2009)

*
Zweites  AB-Treffen am DEK.#h

Max. 16 Teilnehmer 

Der Termin ist entweder vom 18-20.09 oder 25-27.09

Die Teilnehmer vom letzten mal sind vorgemerkt !!!

Anmeldungen
bis zum 5.09.09*
* an canale grande per-mail im Board

Ticketpreise
Verbandsstrecke
15 Euro-2 Ruten

Becken-ASV-Dortmund
30 Euro-2 Ruten
Jugendliche zahlen 15 Euros

Von den Teilnehmern die im Dortmunder Becken angeln möchten brauche ich:

Name Anschrift u.Geburtsdatum

Bankdaten gehen dann raus!!!!

Für euch reservierte Tickets gibts dann gegen Vorlage eines gültigen Jahresfischereischeins 

Jugendliche Teilnehmer müssen von ihren Eltern zur Veranstaltung gebracht werden...!

Alle Angler...können nach der Ankunft  ihr Tackle zu den Plätzen transportieren!

Ablauf der Veranstaltung

Treffpunkt: 15-18 Uhr-Dortmund-Ems-Kanal
Industrie-Hardenberghafen

Begrüßung aller Teilnehmer
anschließend-Gruppenfoto 


gefischt wird in 2er Teams es darf mit
2 Ruten gefischt werden

ab 16.30 Uhr könnt ihr eure Plätze beziehen und das Tackle aufbauen...Loten...usw.

ab 18.00 Uhr gehts los....Schnüre absenken nicht vergessen!!!

Freitag Abend-19.00 Grillen....
Samstag Mittag gibts eine Gullaschkanone....
Unkosten 10 Euro 

Ende des Fischens ist Sonntag 12.00 Uhr

Diesmal ohne Sponsoring

*_*Teilnehmerliste*
_* 
1.canale grande
2.Vallerij 62
3.Carphunter 79       
4.Xarrox
5.hotabych
6.fischibald
7.lions.den
8.Ecky
9.Rocky 71
10.mysti

Jugendliche Teilnehmer

1.stephanbaum
2.Thecatfisch
3.qwertz
4.DD-Baits
5.mr.mezzo

*_*Es ist noch 1 Platz  frei|wavey:*
_* 

Location am DEK.

 *​


----------



## Carp Hunter 79 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund 2*

*Hi*​ *du was*​#h treibst du.


----------



## Honeyball (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

So, Ihr lieben Karpfenanglerfreunde.

Zwar ist es uns nicht gelungen, den Thread als solchen zu retten, aber nachdem unsere Systemspezialisten "mal eben" einen kompletten Webserver neu aufgesetzt haben und die komplette Datenbank innerhalb von knapp 44 Stunden übers Web gesaugt haben, konnte der alte Thread zumindest noch kurzfristig ausgelesen werden.
Ich habe das erste der 190 Postings manuell wieder hergestellt, weil dort alle Infos standen, allerdings 
*ohne das Satellitenbild aus Google-Maps!!!!*,
denn das war der Beginn aller Probleme.
Gemäß den Nutzungsbedingungen von Google und gemäß unser Vorgaben, die ihr hier nachlesen könnt, ist das Einstellen von Karten und/oder (Satelliten-)Bildern von Fremdanbietern bei uns im Board nicht gestattet.
Dort steht auch drin, dass wir Mods diese kommentarlos löschen. Tja, und dabei ist's dann halt passiert, dass der ganze Thread sich ins Nirvana verabschiedet hat.
So sind jetzt auch alle Fotos, die als Anhänge eingefügt waren, nur einzeln wieder auslesbar.
Den Thread selbst hab ich zumindest als lesbare Version im PDF-Format sichern und bereitstellen können.
Jeder, den es interessiert kann sich das jetzt hier runterladen.


----------



## Honeyball (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

...und hier der Rest:


----------



## Thecatfisch (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Keine Ahnung wie sowas passieren konnte,naja,die ganzen Beiträge und alles sind weg  Naja,okey.Danke das ihr zumindestens das Startposting  und die meisten Bilder und Co wiederheergestellt habt


----------



## Honeyball (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Die Beiträge stehen ja in den PDFs...


----------



## Joschkopp (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Schade drum. |bigeyes


----------



## DD-Baits (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund 2*

Der Thread wurde ja wieder herrgestellt und ich denke auch mal das du den 16.2 und nciht den 16.3 meinst ne war


----------



## canale grande (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@all....hab heute mit der rpw...leitung gesprochen...
.......angeln auf der insel......ist nicht mehr genehmigt..
wir dürfen nur auf der eingezeichneten strecke angeln.....hab alles versucht....bin aber auf taube ohren gestoßen......was jetzt.....................
die jugendlichen brauchen nur 12 euro bezahlen.....
autos im park nicht gestattet.....nachtangeln bleibt bestehen.....was machen wir jetzt......angeln am dek oder reduzierte teilnerhmerzahl im rpw.......????


----------



## DD-Baits (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> @all....hab heute mit der rpw...leitung gesprochen...
> .......angeln auf der insel......ist nicht mehr genehmigt..
> wir dürfen nur auf der eingezeichneten strecke angeln.....hab alles versucht....bin aber auf taube ohren gestoßen......was jetzt.....................
> die jugendlichen brauchen nur 12 euro bezahlen.....
> autos im park nicht gestattet.....nachtangeln bleibt bestehen.....was machen wir jetzt......angeln am dek oder reduzierte teilnerhmerzahl im rpw.......????



Nein,in jedem Fall am Revierpark.
Wie viele Teilnemer könnten ohne die Insel den Maximal dabei sein?
Hat der RPW Irgentwelch Gründe für dieses Verbot gennant? (Was weis ich z.B. Das da Eisvögel brüten o.ä.)

WIe sollten die das sonst so einfach veribieten können wenn es genehmigt wurde,wenn wir daran nichts ändern können wäre es natürlich schade drum das einige Angler dann nicht kommen könnten...


----------



## Xarrox (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> @all....hab heute mit der rpw...leitung gesprochen...
> .......angeln auf der insel......ist nicht mehr genehmigt..
> wir dürfen nur auf der eingezeichneten strecke angeln.....hab alles versucht....bin aber auf taube ohren gestoßen......was jetzt.....................
> die jugendlichen brauchen nur 12 euro bezahlen.....
> autos im park nicht gestattet.....nachtangeln bleibt bestehen.....was machen wir jetzt......angeln am dek oder reduzierte teilnerhmerzahl im rpw.......????



Das ist Miessssssssssssssss |gr:

Joa anderes gewässer wenn alle mitkommen wollen die sich angemeldet haben ich denke mal mit 32 ruten und 16 mann wird das verdammt eng an dem Teich/See :c


----------



## -qwertz- (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hmmm... das ist echt doof

würd dann lieber an ein anderes gewässer, wie schautz den mit der Lippe aus?


greez
kevin


----------



## Xarrox (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



-qwertz- schrieb:


> hmmm... das ist echt doof
> 
> würd dann lieber an ein anderes gewässer, wie schautz den mit der Lippe aus?
> 
> ...



Lippe wird nicht gehen bekommst keine karten mehr für für die die keine verbandkarte haben hat sich das erledigt! 

DEK oder DHK ??? Wie siehts damit aus??


----------



## fischibald (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Lippe wird nicht gehen bekommst keine karten mehr für für die die keine verbandkarte haben hat sich das erledigt!
> 
> DEK oder DHK ??? Wie siehts damit aus??


 

Ich würde auch eher an den DEK gehen.


----------



## Thecatfisch (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Das ist mal absolut super mies ey,was soll denn wieder der ganze Shit ?

Dert gleiche Quatsch ist auch beim AB-KAT NORD der Fall,alles perfekt,und dann meint Angelsport-Schirmer(oder ich glaube es war Angeldomäne) das die das doch nicht machen können....mies...und...bitter... ! 

Alles war perfekt,
Location steht
Termin Steh
es wollen genug Leute kommen 
Sponsor
T-Shirts
ect..

Na klar,die meisten Sachen wie Sponsor und Co. Klappen auch an anderen Gewässern,aber ganz ehrlich sollte das Treffen am RP stattfinden,wenn das da okey ist,auch mit gefangenen Fischen und alles gut klappt.Kann man natürlich noch ein 2.tes oder 3.tes Carp-Meeting abhalten...


----------



## Rheinangler94 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

wäre zwar etwas ausserhalb aber wie wäre es mit dem silbersee in neuss(nähe düsseldorf)...
da wäre genug platz^^


----------



## Xarrox (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Das Treffen findet in Raum Dortmund Statt biss nach NEUSS fahr ich nicht zu weit :q sind kanpp 100km |rolleyes das ist nicht mehr Raum Dortmund eher Raum NRW ^^


----------



## canale grande (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@all....im mündlichen gespräch mit der rpl    hatte ich im vorfeld angekündigt ...mit 4 jugl.+
4 erwachsenen auf der insel zu angeln...
anders wäre das angeln an dem see mit ca. 16 
leuten auch garnicht möglich....
und auf der normalen angelstrecke schon garnicht...

fest gemeldet  sind bis jetzt 14 leute...davon 9
aus raum dortmund.

termin ..location.. sponsoren ist alles vorhanden......nur etwas wenig platz für alle.

was machen ...am dek würde es auch gehen.
hatte auch im start posting noch dek u. lippe vorgeschlagen.müßte das nur beim lfv. dr.heddergott mitteilen...und könnte hier vor ort auch alles vorbereiten....
platz wäre auch genug vorhanden...grillen möglich...pavillion  usw.
fische gibts auch genug... siehe meine seite und man kann sogar mit 3 ruten angeln....anfüttern auch gestattet!!!!

aber in erster linie soll das treffen ja zum kennen lernen sein.....fangen steht nicht im vordergrund...
ist aber auch nicht unerwünscht!!!!!
also was spricht dagegen an den dek zu zeihen ?
verbandskarte hat auch jeder ..außer ....rice
aber würde ihn auch nur 15 euro kosten für die tageskarte...bzw. fürs we.!!!
denk mal das einiges für den dek spricht...
alles ist möglich .....
brauch nur das logo ändern lassen... und wir
haben fertig!!!!
also was sagt ihr...rpw...oder...dek....?:m 

mögliche location am dek....nach klärung mit lfv..nrw..!!!

deusener  bucht....parkplatz usw. vorhanden
industriehafen...hardenberghafen... parkplatz...usw....
 schrotthafen....parkplatz auch vorhanden
also ideal
mfg rüdiger

ps......dicke brummer gibts da auch:q

frage...wer von den teilnehmern ist  im dortmunder verein...


----------



## rice (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

weiß zwar nich was der DEK is aber solang sich dort Fisch befindet machts mir nichts aus wo das Treffen stattfindet#6.

öhm ich will auch versuchen was zu Fange sonnst könnt ma sich ja gleich in ner Kneipe treffe:q


achso Adresse brauch ich natürlich wieder#h

Gruß rice


----------



## canale grande (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



rice schrieb:


> weiß zwar nich was der DEK is aber solang sich dort Fisch befindet machts mir nichts aus wo das Treffen stattfindet#6.
> 
> öhm ich will auch versuchen was zu Fange sonnst könnt ma sich ja gleich in ner Kneipe treffe:q
> 
> ...



fische gibts da natürlich auch....
in wischlingen springen sie einem aber auch nicht in den kescher!!!r#h

adresse ....dotmund ...industriehafen-hardenberghafen-schrotthafen


----------



## Thecatfisch (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also mir würde der kleine RPW natürlich sehr gefallen,aber anscheinend geht das dann nicht,somit müssten wir dann ans DEK gehen,was das genau ist,da hab ich keine Ahnung.Wäre nett wenn ihr noch mehr Informationen zum Dek geben könnten,Kleinigkeiten sind auch erwünscht  

Zu den Scheinen,was meint ihr mit Verbandskarte? Brauch man nur die um da fischen zu können? Keine Tageskarte o.ä.?

Desweiteren würde da alles immernoch stehen,also der Termin,Treffen,Ablauf ect.


----------



## crossfire (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich wäre auch darfür das wir so ein Treffen ofter machen könnten.
Ob RPL oder DEK ist mir eigentlich egal.


----------



## Xarrox (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

*DEK =DORTMUND EMS KANAL

DHK = DATTELN HAMM KANAL

RHK = RHEIN HERNE KANAL

Usw. :g

Also wo ist mir schnuppe Verbandskarte Vorhanden nur nicht die vom ASV Dortmund 1901 e.V 

Am DHK kenne ich noch ne stelle wo viel Platz wäre in Bergkamen Platz satt und gegenüber ist ein altes Wendebecken :m

*


----------



## peitscher (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

ich bin im hammer verein und wäre auch mit einem der kanäle einverstanden!
da haben wir auch genug platz und das be-und entladen ist dort auch praktischer.....


----------



## Joschkopp (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Oh man was für ein Scheiß!


----------



## crossfire (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Das so was aber auch bei jeden Treffen hier im Norden passiert.


----------



## peitscher (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

was meckert ihr denn jez rum, können wir was dafür????

dann müssen wir halt ma spontan sein und ne 2.wahl in betracht ziehen is ja net so als hätten wir nur ein gewässer hier....


----------



## Joschkopp (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich wär für irgendeinen schönen Baggersee...


----------



## canale grande (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@all
2 punkte...
wischlingen als...junior-carp-fishing ausrichten!!
angeln ist ja für uns gestattet....müßte man nur zu einem späteren zeitpunkt ausrichten.......
6 jugl....4 betreuer.....zb. pfingsten...oder ??
so könnte man auf jeden fall das angebot der 
rpl. zum fischen nutzen.....
klär ich mal ab..schließlich haben wir ja eine 
genehmigung

schönen gruß an die jugl.#h

punkt 2
hab heute mit dem landesfischerei-verband gesprochen....zum 27.03-29.03.....ist für den DEK.....keine veranstaltung gemeldet...
anmeldeformular ist unterwegs.....
mein vorschlag für eine location am DEK..seht ihr im anhang....dort ist sogut wie kein publikums verkehr....viel platz für alle 
und parkplatz.....ca 3-400 m strecke.....
hab da auch schon gefischt........super platz

teilnehmerliste ..steht...

verbandskarte ...oder tageskarte..zum angeln genügt
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Joschkopp (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Rüdiger,
Wo ist die Strecke genau?
Dann schau ich mal bei Google-Earth.


----------



## canale grande (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Joschkopp schrieb:


> Hi Rüdiger,
> Wo ist die Strecke genau?
> Dann schau ich mal bei Google-Earth.



dortmund deusen....industrie-hardenberghafen#h


----------



## hotabych (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Joschkopp, 

hier ist es, nach oben geht die Strecke mit Steinpackung und rechst ist der Hafen vom ASV Dortmund

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...49354,7.436838&spn=0.003469,0.006909&t=h&z=17

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Joschkopp (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Alles klar,
Auwa war auch schon bei Fish 'n' Fun an dieser Stelle. :q
Kenne sie vom Feedern und GuFiangeln.
Hab fast immer etwas gefangen!
Also warum nicht.


----------



## fischibald (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi,
ich kenne die Stelle auch da läßt sich gut Fischen und genügend Platz bietet sie auch.:m


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Naja,ich wäre zwar auch für einen See aber Meinetwegen auch Am DEK  

Die Fotos von Canale Grande sehen da ja vielversprechend aus 

So ein Kanal ist eigentlich ja ziemlich Monoton...nen Baggersee wäre denke ich mal  '' Einfacher ''.

Nur bitte beantwortet noch meine Frage(GEwässerbeschaffenheiten usw...),ist spezifisch an Canale Grande gerichtet da es ja sein Hausgewässer ist.


----------



## canale grande (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ all.....
heute ist die anmeldeliste vom lfv. angekommen...

brauche nochmals alle eure daten zur anmeldung...per mail in meinem postfach...
ich weiß ja nicht ob alle bisher gemeldeten teilnehmer zum dek kommen wollen....

14 waren für rpw. angemeldet.....

wer hat alles die verbandskarte....

wer braucht tageskarten für den dek.....

wer ist alles im asv dortmund...

@ die jugl.
was haltet ihr davon im rpw ein junior carp-fishing zu machen.....
termin könnte ja auch in euren ferien sein....

genehmigung zum angeln haben wir ja .
kann dann nächste woche mal mit der rpl.
darüber sprechen.


mailt mir doch mal  eure terminvorschläge.

jug.teilnehmerliste...ist voll

mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also ich hab die Verbandskarte.

Bin nicht im Dortmunder Verein

Was für daten Brauchst du denn??

MFG Xarrox


----------



## canale grande (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Verbandskarte.
> 
> Bin nicht im Dortmunder Verein
> 
> ...



eigentlich nur ne bestätigung von jedem .....der kommen will



gruß rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also ich bin auf jedenfall dabei solange das Gewässer in Raum Dortmund ist :g


----------



## canale grande (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ all

bisher gemeldet...

canale grande...verbandskarte
vallerij 64.........v.k.
carphunter 79...v.k
joschkopp........v.k.
xarrox.............v.k.
fischibald.........v.k.asv-do.
hotabych.........v.k.
peitscher.........v.k.
rice................tageskarte
carphunter pl.... ??????

jugendliche.....

thecatfisch...mit freund....dd baits......t.k.

stephanbaum......??????......t.k.
rheinangler 94....t.k.
qwertz............v.k.

wer keine verbanskarte hat..braucht tageskarten...

verbands-strecke 5 euro 2 ruten

asv-dortmund becken 10 euro 2 ruten...damit könnt ihr wenn gewünscht.... in dem becken neben der strecke angeln...sogut wie keine schifffahrt

muß von euch wissen wer eine tageskarte braucht.......
und welche....für strecke oder asv-do.

ich muß das alles in die anmeldeliste für den lfv. eintragen


da wir ja jetzt auch grillen können..... würde ich vorschlagen

freitag abend schön zu grillen....denk mal das unkosten von ca. 5 euro pro person anfallen.....besorg dann alles hier vor ort.......oder jeder wie er will??????

hat jemand einen schwenkgrill..oder kann einen besorgen..??????
brauche auch noch 2-3 leute die etwas helfen....am 27.03. alles aufzubauen......

pavillion habe ich nicht .......

stattdessen 2 große big boy shelter.......
da kann man auch jeweils 2 bänke und tische reinstellen....hab ich auch ......:g 
davor die grillstation...evtl. mit schirm falls es regnen sollte....ist aber.....|abgelehn


samstag gibts ja eine gullaschkanone

ps. alle fischen mit 2 ruten....gefischt wird in 2 er teams.
was machen wir mit dem anfüttern.....max. menge......??????

logo lasse ich morgen ändern....bankdaten....
im laufe der woche

also ich brauch eure daten|wavey:

mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also wenn du Hilfe Brauchst sag bescheid mache ich gerne.

Futter jeder so wie er es für richtig hält würde ich jetzt sagen kann auch ein den ein oder anderen eimer mais springen lassen für die allgemeinheit

Ja und mit 2-3 Ruten jeder so wie er es darf will oder sonst was  schau mir das mal die tage an da mal die lage checken |supergri

Gruß Xarrox


----------



## huppe (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

so Leute zum fischen werde ich es nicht schaffen .

werde aber mal vorbeikommen , dann lernt man sich ja mal persönlich kennen .Gruß huppe


----------



## canale grande (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



huppe schrieb:


> so Leute zum fischen werde ich es nicht schaffen .
> 
> werde aber mal vorbeikommen , dann lernt man sich ja mal persönlich kennen .Gruß huppe



ok. bis dann.... am wasser|wavey:
mfg rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi

Ob Wendebecken oder dek ist mir egal ...

Fürs Grillen wäre ich auch#6|supergri

Wenn ich an dem Termin Zeit habe ,kann ich dir auch helfen denke aber das es später wird ..


----------



## canale grande (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ob Wendebecken oder dek ist mir egal ...
> 
> ...



danke für das angebot aber wenn ihr kommt soll schon alles fertig sein... camp grill usw.#h

dek.we.15 euro....wendebecken 30 euro.....ich muß wissen wo du angeln möchtest

mfg rüdiger


----------



## Joschkopp (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Rüdiger,
Ich helf dir aufjedenfall beim Aufbau etc.
Klären wir am besten die Tage telefonisch.

Gruß
Joschi


----------



## canale grande (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Joschkopp schrieb:


> Hi Rüdiger,
> Ich helf dir aufjedenfall beim Aufbau etc.
> Klären wir am besten die Tage telefonisch.
> 
> ...



hilfe nehme ich natürlich gerne an
besten dank
 gruß rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@rüdiger wo ich angel ist mir wie gesagt egal.

Was würdest du mir den raten ,ich kenn da Gewässer ja nur von Google earth.


----------



## canale grande (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> @rüdiger wo ich angel ist mir wie gesagt egal.
> 
> Was würdest du mir den raten ,ich kenn da Gewässer ja nur von Google earth.



fische kannst du überall fangen....nur im dortmunder becken
hast du halt sogut wie keine schifffahrt...ist etwas stressfreier
kostet aber 10 euro pro tag#h


----------



## Xarrox (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

10 € aber ich glaube mit den Gastkarten ist auch das nachtangeln nicht gestattet wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre müsste man sich mal schlau machen


----------



## canale grande (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> 10 € aber ich glaube mit den Gastkarten ist auch das nachtangeln nicht gestattet wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre müsste man sich mal schlau machen



nachtangeln ist soviel ich weiß ...mit der karte erlaubt...schau ma mal


----------



## canale grande (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

was ist mit grillen ....
5 euros sollten reichen oder 
hole dann alles bei schmitz unserem sponsor für die gullaschkanone#6


----------



## jenskanne (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi,
am kanal ist das nachtangeln mit tagesschein erlaubt.
aber die hafenbecken gehören dem dortmunder verein und die untersagen das nachtangeln mit tagesschein(nur vereinsmitglieder).
versuch doch einfach eine sondergenehmigung vom dortmunder verein zu bekommen.
mfg Jnes


----------



## Xarrox (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



jenskanne schrieb:


> hi,
> am kanal ist das nachtangeln mit tagesschein erlaubt.
> aber die hafenbecken gehören dem dortmunder verein und die untersagen das nachtangeln mit tagesschein(nur vereinsmitglieder).
> versuch doch einfach eine sondergenehmigung vom dortmunder verein zu bekommen.
> mfg Jnes



Japp ich meine nämlich auch das es so ist !!
Anfragen kannste ja mal.
Also als ich noch im Verein war wurde relativ häufig kontrolliert von sonem spinner mit nem Mofa |supergri


----------



## canale grande (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



jenskanne schrieb:


> hi,
> am kanal ist das nachtangeln mit tagesschein erlaubt.
> aber die hafenbecken gehören dem dortmunder verein und die untersagen das nachtangeln mit tagesschein(nur vereinsmitglieder).
> versuch doch einfach eine sondergenehmigung vom dortmunder verein zu bekommen.
> mfg Jnes



hab schon den ganzen tag die dortmunder nr. gequält...geht keiner ran...wollte mal fragen ob sie für die jugl.etwas strecke zur verfügung stellen ......oder ermäßigung usw.
mfg rüdiger


----------



## rice (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

also wenn würd ich gern des Becke befische müßt nur noch die sache mitm Nachtangeln geklärt werden.

gruß rice


----------



## canale grande (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



rice schrieb:


> also wenn würd ich gern des Becke befische müßt nur noch die sache mitm Nachtangeln geklärt werden.
> 
> gruß rice



werd ich morgen abklären mit dem asv-do. kostet zwar 10 euro die tageskarte.....aber sogut wie keine schifffahrt...ist schon etwas angenehmer zu fischen.|bla:
ps. fragen zum becken.....fische usw. kann sicherlich fischibald beantworten
gruß rüdiger


----------



## rice (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

naja schaut fast wie unser Hafenbecken aus^^
un sonnst hab ich halt nur Elb erfahrung


----------



## canale grande (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

was ist mit grillen am freitag abend....wär schön gemütlich...
5 euros pro teilnehmer sollten ausreichen....
ps. wer könnte einen schwenkgrill besorgen


----------



## Xarrox (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> was ist mit grillen am freitag abend....wär schön gemütlich...
> 5 euros pro teilnehmer sollten ausreichen....
> ps. wer könnte einen schwenkgrill besorgen



Denke ich auch 

Ich hör mich mal um in meinem Bekanntenkreis ob irgendwer einen hat.

Hab aber noch 2 Normale Rundgrills Grille ??(verdammt wie is die mehrzahl von grill ;+)

Die kann ich mitbringen denke 3-4 stück davon tun es auch


----------



## canale grande (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Denke ich auch
> 
> Ich hör mich mal um in meinem Bekanntenkreis ob irgendwer einen hat.
> 
> ...



ja danke daniel...ich hör mich natürlich auch um evtl. hat der vater vom carphunter 79 einen im keller...weiß ich nächste woche
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hab gerade ma bei ebay geschaut da is nix alles zu teuer |rolleyes
Naja sind ja noch knapp 6 wochen bis dahin lässt sich bestimmt einer auftreiben ansonsten bau ich einen muss ma Dienstag aufe arbeit gucken was wa da so an material haben #6


----------



## canale grande (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Hab gerade ma bei ebay geschaut da is nix alles zu teuer |rolleyes
> Naja sind ja noch knapp 6 wochen bis dahin lässt sich bestimmt einer auftreiben ansonsten bau ich einen muss ma Dienstag aufe arbeit gucken was wa da so an material haben #6



auch eine super idee...hätte man immer ein gutes teil zur verfügung...für gemeinsame sessions#6


----------



## lions.den (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hey Rüdiger,

Finds super, dass du was am DEK veranstalten möchtest. Wie sieht das aus, kann ich mit meinem normalen kanalschein auch im wendebecken/hafen fischen oder nur auf der strecke?

Hätte ansich auch Interesse, allerdings haben unsere Jugendlichen am Sonntag Anangeln und da müsst ich schon mit dabei sein.

gruss Christian


----------



## canale grande (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



lions.den schrieb:


> Hey Rüdiger,
> 
> Finds super, dass du was am DEK veranstalten möchtest. Wie sieht das aus, kann ich mit meinem normalen kanalschein auch im wendebecken/hafen fischen oder nur auf der strecke?
> 
> ...



hi christian
mit der verbandskarte kannst du nur die strecke beangeln.
die beiden becken....industrie-hardenberghafen.....gehören
zum asv-do.
leider ist unsere teilnehmerliste voll....
kannst aber gerne mal so vorbeischauen...

gruß rüdiger


----------



## fischibald (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi,
also das Hafenbecken war immer schön zu beangeln ist aber sehr voll Kraut da auf der seite keine Schiffe fahren also ne freie Stelle suchen mit PVA und gut ist. Karpfen sind sehr schöne drin die ziehen meist gegen Abend vom Hafenbecken auf die Strecke und zurück auf der suche nach Futter.
Mfg.Jan


----------



## lions.den (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Schade, aber vorbei schaun werd ich auf jeden fall.
Wie läufts denn generell zur Zeit am DEK, warst du schon erfolgreich?
Bei uns in Witten tut sich leider noch nichts.

gruss Christian


----------



## canale grande (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



lions.den schrieb:


> Schade, aber vorbei schaun werd ich auf jeden fall.
> Wie läufts denn generell zur Zeit am DEK, warst du schon erfolgreich?
> Bei uns in Witten tut sich leider noch nichts.
> 
> gruss Christian



angeln war ich das letzte mal am dek. im dezember....
saisonauftakt..schon 3 mal verschoben....ist aber demnächst
programm.......?????|uhoh:
gruß rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@all
hab heute mit dem 1.vorsitzenden des asv-do. gesprochen...
nachtangelverbot....zu 99.99.....% aufgehoben.....
hab das auch per mail beim asv. beantragt.....
entgültiges ergebnis.....nächste woche.

gruß rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@all
hier mal ein paar fotos von der location...war heute mal da und hab mir mal alles angeschaut....müßte mal etwas aufgeräumt werden...ansonsten alles ok.#h


----------



## crossfire (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

rüdiger für das fischen hier sag ich ab da es bei mir nicht klappt ,da findet sich bestimmt noch ein Teilnehmer.

Hoffentlich wird das Jugendangeln dann was


----------



## rice (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich muß auch absage da mir der Freitag als Urlaub nicht genemigt wurde.
mußt mich entscheiden zwische hier und Südtreffe und Pfingsten hat gewonne.

gruß rice


----------



## CarpHunterPL (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hey canale bin auf jedenfall dabei!
Müsstest mir nur die Erlaubnisscheine besorgen!

Gruß


----------



## jenskanne (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

leider ist unsere teilnehmerliste voll....
kannst aber gerne mal so vorbeischauen...

gruß rüdiger




was ist das für eine art? 

*AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund* ????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich denke das die hafenbecken groß genug sind um den einen oder anderen angler noch aufzunehmen............

mfg jens


----------



## canale grande (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



jenskanne schrieb:


> leider ist unsere teilnehmerliste voll....
> kannst aber gerne mal so vorbeischauen...
> 
> gruß rüdiger
> ...



teilnehmerliste war ja auch voll...meldeschluß  15.02 außerdem wollte lions.den das anangeln seiner jugl. im verein unterstützen..
das hat doch nichts mit " was ist das für eine art zu tun"
muß ja irgendwie das ganze organisieren.

schau doch auch mal an der strecke vorbei ,dann wirst du sehen das da auch nur begrenzter platz ist....|kopfkrat

sorry wollte niemanden vergraulen
ps .
es sind  wieder 2 plätze frei geworden


mfg rüdiger


----------



## lions.den (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also, wie gesagt, könnte sowieso nur für eine nacht da ich am sonntag unbedingt zu unserem Jugendangeln muss um die Jugendlichen zu beaufsichtigen.
Deswegen möchte ich auch keinem den Platz wegnehmen.

Und wenn Anmeldeschluss am 15ten war dann hab ich nunmal Pech gehabt.

@ Rüdiger
Hoffe aber das wir sonst mal ne Nacht oder so bei dir am Kanal zusammen machen können.

Interessieren würd mich noch ob ihr nun im hafen seit oder auf der strecke, oder beides.

gruß Christian


----------



## canale grande (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo Christian
1 platz ist ja frei geworden, wenn du dich anmelden möchtest
schick mir doch ne mail 

wir angeln auf der strecke....

grüß rüdiger

für einen jugendlichen ist auch noch 1 platz frei #h

@ rice ok. kann man nichts machen...viel spaß beim südmeeting

@ stephanbaum..ist ok. wir sehen uns ja beim junior carp fishing
im rpw.


----------



## canale grande (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@all startposting ist endlich fertig...
gruß rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@all
wie sollen wir das mit den t-shirts machen.....
welche farbe........
find schwarz ganz ok.
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> @all
> wie sollen wir das mit den t-shirts machen.....
> welche farbe........
> find schwarz ganz ok.
> mfg rüdiger




Jepp Schwarz ist ne Gute Wahl....|wavey:


----------



## canale grande (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Jepp Schwarz ist ne Gute Wahl....|wavey:


glaub ich auch.....
ps.nächstes WE.muß der canale grande herhalten...


----------



## Xarrox (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> glaub ich auch.....
> ps.nächstes WE.muß der canale grande herhalten...



Ich schwanke noch zwischen Lippe und Kanal wie gesagt wenn Lippe nix wird Komm ich auch rum meld mich dann aber noch


----------



## fischibald (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Bin auch mit schwarz einverstanden.:m
Ich werde Morgen meine Saison am Kanal eröffnen.:q


----------



## Rheinangler94 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo 

Muss leider absagen. Eltern können nicht fahren |krach:
Wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß#6


----------



## canale grande (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Rheinangler94 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Muss leider absagen. Eltern können nicht fahren |krach:
> Wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß#6



moin .....kann man nichts machen

@all...jugl. 1 platz ist frei
mfg rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> moin .....kann man nichts machen
> 
> @all...jugl. 1 platz ist frei
> @ fischibald....glückwunsch ....und petri#6
> ...


----------



## lions.den (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo Rüdiger,

Da ja ein Platz noch frei geworden ist, wär ich nun auch mit dabei. Würde allerdings nur eine nacht mitfischen und samstag wieder abreisen müssen.

Ich freu mich drauf.

Gruss Christian


----------



## canale grande (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



lions.den schrieb:


> Hallo Rüdiger,
> 
> Da ja ein Platz noch frei geworden ist, wär ich nun auch mit dabei. Würde allerdings nur eine nacht mitfischen und samstag wieder abreisen müssen.
> 
> ...




hallo christian
schade das du nur für eine nacht mitfischen kannst.......aber der jugend gehört nun mal zukunft.......:m
freu mich 
gruß rüdiger
@all es ist noch 1 platz für einen jugl. frei


----------



## Xarrox (1. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

War heute mal an der Stelle wo wa angeln sehr schön nur auf der seite wo wir angeln musste ich mich erstma mit dem Pförtner anlegen von der Spedition die da ist weil das Privat gelände ist naja aber 5min konnte ich mir das da mal anschauen naja platz mäßig hab ich mir das da schon größer vorgestellt. Aber das wasser ist super Klar richtig geil 

War dann auch noch auf der anderen seite und hab es mir von da aus nochmal angeschaut!  schön schön da kann ich aber kein zelt aufbauen der grünstreifen ist zu klein |gr: und was da heute los war unmengen von fussgängern das ist der scheiß am kanal echt zum :v:v

Naja hab dann noch ein Paar Bilder geschossen |bla:







[URL=http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/ttetl8r8/IMGP0081.JPG]
	
[/URL]


----------



## canale grande (1. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi.......xarrox
 auf der seite wo wir angeln bauen wir auch immer unsere hütten auf platzmäßig ist das da  doch mehr als ausreichend..

spaziergänger waren doch aber bestimmt auf der anderen seite....schwimmbad deusen...oder?

mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (1. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ja Kla Platz ist da genu trotzdem dem hab ich mir das größer vorgestellt  weiß auch nicht |supergri so an sich gefällt mir die stelle vom ausladen hat man es nicht soweit bis zum Wasser  ja und die fussgänger waren auf der anderen seite da am schwimmbad und nicht gerade wenige heute die seite wär nix für mich zum angeln könnte mir das nicht ziehen die fragen und schon was gefangen was fängt man denn hier so kann man den fisch hier überhaubt essen u.s.w


----------



## canale grande (1. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

ja die schwimmbad seite ist nicht so prickelnd.......ne menge volk
ist da unterwegs...aber ab abends kann man es aushalten....
da wollte ich dann nächste woche starten...
na ja noch ist es nicht soweit.
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (1. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich geh dann auf die andere seite :-D Und komm dann immer mit dem Boot rüber zum Quatschen |supergri da hat man mehr Platz mein zelt bekomm ich nicht auf den Grüstreifen der da ist #d naja schaun wa mal. Ich bin echt fastziniert von dem Klaren wasser kannst ja locker noch 2-2,5 meter aufn grund schauen echt hammer gar kein vergleich zum DHK :q


----------



## canale grande (1. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

ja das wasser ist meist superklar ..kann man gut schnorcheln gehen...polbrille ist auch schon gut....
naja mal sehn was nächstes WE. los ist
PS.
mein großes big boy shelter hab ich da auch schon aufgebaut...
also deusener seite ...was hast du...Garage...

mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (1. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ja hab ich  ne für mich sah das alles ziemlich klein aus der streifen ist doch nicht mehr als 2m breit


----------



## canale grande (1. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hab da auch schon plätze ausgemessen ...schmale stellen mit...
2 m....und breite bis 2.60....
ist da ziemlich unterschiedlich


----------



## Xarrox (1. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Mein Zelt ist 2,60m Tief und 3.16m Breit |uhoh: wird also eng #6


----------



## canale grande (1. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

da wird für dich nur die andere seite in frage kommen...
da hast du massig platz für deine hütte..
denk mal das ich nächsten freitag am wasser bin...
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (1. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich glaube auch  wenn es klappt werd ich dann auf der seite angeln wo wa das treffen machen und wenn mir langweilig ist komm ich mal rüber gepaddelt 
Schonmal antesten :vik:


----------



## canale grande (1. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

ja da kann man gut sitzen...
zum rüberkommen sinds aber so 300 m.....oder du gehst auf das mittelstück vom becken...auf dem stück strecke reicht auch die verbandskarte...
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (1. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Achsoooo....du angelst vor dem becken ich dachte vor dem Hardenberghafen becken da naja 300m sind nen bissel weit |bla: dann müssen wa uns per morsezeichen unterhalten :m


----------



## canale grande (1. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

schaun wa mal....#h
mfg rüdiger


----------



## fischibald (1. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Leute so ich habe meine Saison eröffnet, die Nacht war super es war warm wenig Wind und obwohl ich keinen Fisch auf die Matte legen konnte sehr schön mal wieder draußen zu sein:vikS.: wenn es jemanden interessiert das Termometer zeigt  4-4,5°C Wassertemperatur an.


----------



## canale grande (1. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi fischibald
hauptsache man war mal wieder raus...wassertemperarur nicht zuuuu kalt für karpfen im kanal..|bla: etwas wärmer wär aber auch ok.
ich bin nächstes WE.dran
mfg rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (5. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

WE. wieder gecancelt ....;+|gr:#d|krach:
14.03 messe witten...evtl.wirds das WE. vom 20-22.03 ???

zum glück steht zu 1000 % das angeln vom 27-29.03...:m

halleluja und|schild-g 
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Ecky (7. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo.
Ich habe den thread gerade erst gesehen. Will schon lange an einen AB treffen teilnehmen aber irgendwie hat sich nie die möglichkeit ergeben oder die anderen treffen waren zu weit weg. Jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage könnte man bei euch noch mitfischen ???


----------



## canale grande (8. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hallo ecky
bist du jugendlicher oder erwachsener ....frage weil die erwachsenen komplett sind
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Ecky (8. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hey , 
denke mal das ich mit 22 jahren nicht mehr zu den jugendlichen gehören würde... ... weiss ja allerdings auch nich wie das abläuft bei dem eigentlichen fischen. Ansonsten hätte ich auch keine probleme damit bei den Jugendlichen mit zu fischen, wenn diese denn eiverstanden währen.


----------



## canale grande (9. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ ecky...kannst mitfischen 
brauch dann mal deine kompletten daten und anmeldung in meinem postfach....+ t-shirt größe:m

@ jugl...hab vom asv-dortmund bescheid bekommen das die jugl. im dortmunder becken fischen dürfen.das WE. kostet 15 euros incl. nachtangeln....2 ruten.
grillen 5 euro

ich brauche für den asv do. eure geburtsdaten....
name u. anschrift in meinem postfach

1 platz bei den jugl. ist noch frei

gruß rüdiger

PS. möchtet ihr euren boardnamen oder euren richtigen namen auf dem shirt


----------



## Xarrox (9. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Richtigen Namen :g


----------



## canale grande (9. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Richtigen Namen :g



ist notiert daniel#h


----------



## -qwertz- (9. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

jo real name ist schon besser oder vll beides erst real und darunter der nickname?



greez
kevin


----------



## hotabych (9. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

bin auch für den richtigen Vornamen


----------



## fischibald (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich schließe mich dem an und würde zum richtigen Namen tendieren


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hallo leute 
hab euch die kontodaten fürs überweisen zugeschickt

sollen wir evtl. auch was anfüttern oder drauflos fischen.

brauch auch noch 2-3 leute die helfen
mfg rüdiger


----------



## fischibald (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also meine Hilfe habe ich dir ja schon angeboten hab den Freitag Urlaub wenn du vorher noch Hilfe brauchst sag bescheid.
Das mit dem Füttern überlasse ich euch profis ob das bei den Temperaturen schon sinn macht.


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



fischibald schrieb:


> Also meine Hilfe habe ich dir ja schon angeboten hab den Freitag Urlaub wenn du vorher noch Hilfe brauchst sag bescheid.
> Das mit dem Füttern überlasse ich euch profis ob das bei den Temperaturen schon sinn macht.


hi jan 
das mit dem füttern war auch nur mal so eine frage...
denk mal das es auch nicht unbedingt nötig ist.
danke nochmal für die bestätigung das du hilfst.
ich denk mal das ich so gegen 10 uhr am canale grande bin.
dann 2 big boys grill usw. aufbauen....evtl etwas unrat beseitigen und fertig.
das wäre es eigentlich schon


----------



## -qwertz- (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

moin

also ich versuch auch etwas früher zu kommen um zu helfen , ich kanns aber nicht versprechen.


greez
kevin


----------



## Xarrox (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also ich komme auch so früh wie möglich und pack mit an wenn ich es schaffe hab fachgespräch und bekomme bescheid ob ich meine zwischenprüfung bestanden habe wenn ja dann müssen wa dadrauf erstma anstoßen :vik:

Gruß Daniel


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Also ich komme auch so früh wie möglich und pack mit an wenn ich es schaffe hab fachgespräch und bekomme bescheid ob ich meine zwischenprüfung bestanden habe wenn ja dann müssen wa dadrauf erstma anstoßen :vik:
> 
> Gruß Daniel


hi daniel
da mache ich mir keine sorgen...schaffst du schon!!!!!

ich bestelle dann schon mal ein hövels....prost#h


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ ecky
falls du noch was zum gewässer wissen möchtest...frag ruhig
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Ecky (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also das meiste hab ich ja schon durch den thread erfahren können. Das wasser soll sehr klar sein Platz soll ja auch genug sein.... Würde mich schon interessieren mit welcher grösse fisch wir es zu tun bekommen(könnten)  #cund die Gewässertiefe währe auch nich schlecht.|wavey:


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Ecky schrieb:


> Also das meiste hab ich ja schon durch den thread erfahren können. Das wasser soll sehr klar sein Platz soll ja auch genug sein.... Würde mich schon interessieren mit welcher grösse fisch wir es zu tun bekommen(könnten)  #cund die Gewässertiefe währe auch nich schlecht.|wavey:


also fische gibts so an die 50 pf. hab ich beim schnorcheln schon gesehn aber noch nicht gefangen.
gewässertiefe ist unterschiedlich teilweise bis 6m
gruß rüdiger#h


----------



## Ecky (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Und was sind die Fängigen Köder ??? 
Boilies ? welche geschmacksrichtung ?
Pellets? mais oder vielleicht partikel


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@Canale Grande
Habe dir ja noch ne Pn geschrieben wegen Daten,Fragen und so.Die Fragen brauchste dann nicht per Pn schreiben,sondern kannst die auch hier im Thread beantworten,oder die anderen wenn'ses können ,dann haben es einmal alle und du brauchst nicht alle mit Pn's zu versorgen,spart schreiberei 


Also fischen wir im fast Strömungsleeren Dortmunder becken? Auch gut.
Ist das von der Beschaffenheit genau das gleiche wie das Wendebecken bei uns in Krefeld ?? (denke mal das kennst du).Wird bestimmt richtig cool :m



Natürlich ist das ganze dann nen Tick anders als im Dortmund-Ems-Kanal,deswegen nochmal nen paar fragen #6 :

-Die Bodenbeschaffenheit?
-Die Bodenfarbe?
-Hauptnahrung der Rüssler ( Krebse,Muscheln o.ä)?
-Boiliegeschmacksrichtung: süß-fischig?
-ungefährer Bestand? ( Gut oder Schlecht )
-Erwartende Fischgröße?
-Wie tief ist das da Ungefähr
-Da dort keine Strömung ist bleiben die normalen     Murmeln logga liegen ?
-Müssen die Schnüre Abgesenkt werden?
-Viele Hindernisse?
-Wie und wo stellen wir unser Tackle auf ? am Kanal war ja der '' Grünstreifen '' neben dem Wasser der Standplatz?
-Wird in dem Becken von'er Spundwand aus gefischt?

Mein Gott,wieder so viele Fragen |supergri

Das waren meine Fragen #6


----------



## fischibald (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> @Canale Grande
> Habe dir ja noch ne Pn geschrieben wegen Daten,Fragen und so.Die Fragen brauchste dann nicht per Pn schreiben,sondern kannst die auch hier im Thread beantworten,oder die anderen wenn'ses können ,dann haben es einmal alle und du brauchst nicht alle mit Pn's zu versorgen,spart schreiberei
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi,ein paar fragen kann ich dir auch beantworten,also im Becken hast du keine Strömung tiefe im schnitt 4meter geht bis teilweise gut 6meter am Grund ist jetzt noch kraut abgestorben vom Sommer viele Hindernisse gibt es eigentlich nicht der Boden ist Schlammig Steinig von der Farbe her eher hellgrau.Du baust im Becken am Rand von Spundwänden auf einem Betonstreifen neben dem Beton ist Befestigter Schotter.
Gruß Jan


----------



## fischibald (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich versuche Morgen mal ein Paar Fotos zu machen und stelle sie hier rein.


----------



## Xarrox (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also da ich da jetzt am Wochenende 3 Tage verbraucht habe und mit dem Boot draußen war kann ich nur sagen die Tiefe ist im schnitt 4meter habe aber auch löcher gefunden von 5-6m grund ist fest mit und mit kraut bedeckt wasser ist ziemlich Klar 2 meter oder mehr kann man locker sehen ohne polbrille wasser noch kalt 4-5 grad.

Ganz Wichtig ist das Absenken der schnüre viel VERDAMMT viele ruderer :v
Schiffverkehr hält sich in grenzen.
Ausrüstung muss man auch nicht unbedingt weit schleppen ansonsten ist es dort ganz gut am besten nen hammer mitbringen um die heringe vom zelt in den boden zu kloppen #6

Habe mit mais und fisch boilies geangelt gefangen habe ich aber nix |kopfkrat

Zu den High lights gegen über vom Becken wird wohl abends oft gepimpert also nicht wundern wenn da mal ein auto nachts ankommt habe es Samstag abend erleben dürfen wie da jemand seine alte weg geflankt hat aber das nur mal so am rande :m

Hmm.. den rest muss rüdiger beantworten 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

danke jan 
sorry philipp ich weiß leider so gut wie nichts über das becken...
hab da noch nicht geangelt...aber fische gibts da|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#6
hab auch jan schon eine pn wegen infos geschrieben
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Ecky (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Wie is das denn jetzt ? werden die plätze denn noch Vorgefüttert ??


----------



## Xarrox (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Warum soll man denn Vorfüttern ?
Fütter doch beim angeln #6


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Ecky schrieb:


> Wie is das denn jetzt ? werden die plätze denn noch Vorgefüttert ??



ich glaub wir werden einfach mal drauflos fischen....#h


----------



## Ecky (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

ja das ja sowieso ich mein nur, weil die frage einige posts vorher aufkan


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

den letzten platz hab ich gerade vergeben.
nehme keine leute mehr auf
mfg rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Teilnehmer Liste voll!! 

Bin auch wieder dabei #h


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

so dann ist es ja nicht mehr lange bis zum treffen:m
wird wohl mein saisonstart werden.....
hab schon 4 mal canceln müßen...aber der 27.03. steht bombig
freu mich auf alle und alles was kommt.
gruß rüdiger#h


----------



## Xarrox (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich mich auch 
17 Tage noch dann gehts rund hoffentlich wird das wetter bis dahin besser |rolleyes


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> so dann ist es ja nicht mehr lange bis zum treffen:m
> wird wohl mein saisonstart werden.....
> hab schon 4 mal canceln müßen...aber der 27.03. steht bombig
> freu mich auf alle und alles was kommt.
> gruß rüdiger#h



Schönes Wetter wäre erwünscht aber wird kein Grund zum Canceln sein !
Habe vorgestern bei Sturmböen gefischt und gefangen,das sollte also kaqq egal sein,wir nehmen was kommt :m Hart im Nehmen #6


----------



## crossfire (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter wäre erwünscht aber wird kein Grund zum Canceln sein !
> Habe vorgestern bei Sturmböen gefischt und gefangen,das sollte also kaqq egal sein,wir nehmen was kommt :m Hart im Nehmen #6



Mit so einer Einstellung kann nichts schief gehen #6

Und es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter , nur schlechte Kleidung oder Zelte


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

wetter ist mir auch sch.....egal|bla:
hauptsache ich darf mal wieder frische luft schnuppern und im bivy am wasser sein!!!
alles andere ist nachtisch#h
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Ecky (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Seh ich auch so. Also mein Zelt is frisch emprigniert..... Nur die Wassertemperatur könnte noch etwas steigen.... 
Wird auch wohl mein Saisonstart auf Karpfen hoffentlich nich so wie in den letzten jahren ne null runde!!!


----------



## Xarrox (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Naja das wird meine Dritte Session alle guten dinge sind drei :m

Wetter ist mir auch schnuppe bivy ist dicht  TV auch dabei was will man mehr :q


----------



## crossfire (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Naja das wird meine Dritte Session alle guten dinge sind drei :m
> 
> Wetter ist mir auch schnuppe bivy ist dicht  TV auch dabei was will man mehr :q



Was nen Fernseher oder so einen DVB-T Player hast auch mit ist ja geil.

@35g Backleads reichen nicht oder ??,könnte da günstig rankommen,


----------



## Ecky (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

nen kleines tv gerät hab ich auch noch irgendwo rumstehen aber bleibt zuhause is nix zum fischen war eigentlich immer nur mit auf klassenfahrt oder so. Aber meine Zeltheizung wird da ihre Premiere feiern....


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Was nen Fernseher oder so einen DVB-T Player hast auch mit ist ja geil.
> 
> @35g Backleads reichen nicht oder ??,könnte da günstig rankommen,


gehen auch kannste ja noch mit etwas blei schwerer machen...
hab ich auch gemacht:m


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Ecky schrieb:


> nen kleines tv gerät hab ich auch noch irgendwo rumstehen aber bleibt zuhause is nix zum fischen war eigentlich immer nur mit auf klassenfahrt oder so. Aber meine Zeltheizung wird da ihre Premiere feiern....



heizung nehm ich auch mit.....für den kuschelfaktor#h


----------



## Xarrox (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Was nen Fernseher oder so einen DVB-T Player hast auch mit ist ja geil.
> 
> @35g Backleads reichen nicht oder ??,könnte da günstig rankommen,



Jepp so einer mit DVB-T 7 Zoll |supergri hab ich jetzt seit ca. 1 jahr und will ihn nicht mehr missen 

Ich hab 112g absenkbleie aber geh auch oft an der Lippe angel wegen strömung und am Datteln-Hamm-Kanal da hast aber auch 5-6mal soviele schiffe wie am DEK |gr:


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ xarrox
canale grande....GEZ....schon gezahlt|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## crossfire (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Am Dortmund Ems Kanal in Rheine hätten die 112g Backleads keine chance gehabt da haben wir gleich darauf verzichtet und die Ruten rausgenommen.

Teams bilden dann man Freitag den 27.3??


----------



## Ecky (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

ou jou ich wusste ich muss vorher nochmal dringend shoppen hab gar keine absenkbleie da ich sonst an 2 recht ruhigen seen fischen gehe... wieviel gramm ist denn ideal ???


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Am Dortmund Ems Kanal in Rheine hätten die 112g Backleads keine chance gehabt da haben wir gleich darauf verzichtet und die Ruten rausgenommen.
> 
> Teams bilden dann man Freitag den 27.3??



achso ja hab ich vergessen...
da ihr ja im do.becken fischen dürft macht ihr 2 jug.teams.
fischibald und ich werden euch dann unterstützen:m


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Ecky schrieb:


> ou jou ich wusste ich muss vorher nochmal dringend shoppen hab gar keine absenkbleie da ich sonst an 2 recht ruhigen seen fischen gehe... wieviel gramm ist denn ideal ???


am besten die fox absenker in 4 unzen


----------



## Xarrox (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> @ xarrox
> canale grande....GEZ....schon gezahlt|supergri|supergri|supergri



Ne Zahl ich nicht :g


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Ne Zahl ich nicht :g



dann dürfen wir also mal umsonst bei dir reinschauen:m
gibts auch carp-tv#6


----------



## Ecky (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> am besten die fox absenker in 4 unzen




was jetzt soll ich mir auch noch teure fox mopedos kaufen nene ich hab zz kurzarbeit... denke ne nummer billiger tuns auch da die dinger ja auch gerne mal verschwinden.


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Ecky schrieb:


> was jetzt soll ich mir auch noch teure fox mopedos kaufen nene ich hab zz kurzarbeit... denke ne nummer billiger tuns auch da die dinger ja auch gerne mal verschwinden.


war nur ein tipp...eigentlich egal...hauptsache abgesenkt|wavey:


----------



## Xarrox (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> dann dürfen wir also mal umsonst bei dir reinschauen:m
> gibts auch carp-tv#6



Ja sicha 

Ne sowas gibts leider nicht ist ohne DVD nur TV aber egal so kurz vorm Pennen gehen ist das ding ideal wenn man in seinem Schlafsack liegt und dann noch nen halbes stündchen TV ist echt super Radio hab ich sonst auch immer mit ausser jetzt am we aber da du mir die bild vorbei gebracht hast war der tag gerettet  nur hatte keinen kulli konnte das rätsel nicht machen :c mache das sonst immer kauf mir jeden tag auf arbeit auch imme ne bild


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Ja sicha
> 
> Ne sowas gibts leider nicht ist ohne DVD nur TV aber egal so kurz vorm Pennen gehen ist das ding ideal wenn man in seinem Schlafsack liegt und dann noch nen halbes stündchen TV ist echt super Radio hab ich sonst auch immer mit ausser jetzt am we aber da du mir die bild vorbei gebracht hast war der tag gerettet  nur hatte keinen kulli konnte das rätsel nicht machen :c mache das sonst immer kauf mir jeden tag auf arbeit auch imme ne bild



gibts bei dvbt...dmax...samstags gibts doch fish and fun...wär ja mal was anderes das am wasser zu schaun.
naja wie auch immer...wir werden ja auch bestimmt fish u.fun
haben#6


----------



## Xarrox (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Gibt kein dmax leider #d


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

ok. bin dann erstmal weg
gruß rüdiger#h


----------



## crossfire (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Gibt kein dmax leider #d



Wenn die das übers Internt übertragen kann ich ja mal schauen ob ich von meinen Bruder den Lappi mit UMTS Stick bekomme ,das wäre auch nicht schlecht.|supergri


----------



## crossfire (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi
Anfahrt über die Lindner Straße oder bin ich im falschen Hafen ??


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Hi
> Anfahrt über die Lindner Straße oder bin ich im falschen Hafen ??


aloa du bist im richtigen hafen#h


----------



## crossfire (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> aloa du bist im richtigen hafen#h




Und auch auf der richtigen Straße denn dann müsste ich das tackel über Bahngleise transportieren


----------



## Xarrox (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Und auch auf der richtigen Straße denn dann müsste ich das tackel über Bahngleise transportieren



Jepp ist richtig von da aus sind es ca. 30m zum wasser 

Gruß Daniel #h


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

naja die paar meter sind ja nicht die welt....
genügend hilfreiche und starke jungs sind ja auch da#h
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

RICHTIG....aber ich bin alles andere als Stark


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> RICHTIG....aber ich bin alles andere als Stark


hilfreich ist ja auch ok.#h


----------



## Xarrox (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Bin ich auch nicht bin ein Fauler Hund :vik:

Spaß beiseite wer Hilfe braucht dem wird geholfen #6


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Bin ich auch nicht bin ein Fauler Hund :vik:
> 
> Spaß beiseite wer Hilfe braucht dem wird geholfen #6



auch ohne diese 11 88 0.......werden sie geholfen|kopfkrat
mfg rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

ok. spaß beiseite 
es wird langsam zeit... ich hab keine lust mehr auf DVD u. Co.
alles ist in schale geworfen..es gibt nichts mehr zu tun.
zum glück ist nächste woche die messe in witten,da kann man noch mal etwas rumschnuppern und evtl. die ein oder andere kleinigkeit nach hause in den angelbunker schleppen.

wer fährt denn alles zur messe nach witten????
gruß rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hallo qwertz
hab dich schon 2 mal angeschrieben...da du gerade hier bist könntest du ja mal was dazu sagen.....angeln auf strecke oder im do. becken??
mfg rüdiger


----------



## -qwertz- (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moin 

oh sry hab allerdings keine pn von dir bekommen#c

ich möcht natürlich auf der strecke fischen


greez
Kevin


----------



## canale grande (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



-qwertz- schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> oh sry hab allerdings keine pn von dir bekommen#c
> 
> ...


moin kevin
in meinem postausgang sind aber 2 mails rausgegangen...
naja ich weiß das du die verbandskarte hast...wollte nur fragen ob du auch im do.becken fischen möchtest.
ok. weiß ich bescheid.
gruß rüdiger|wavey:


----------



## fischibald (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

So habe mal ein paar Fotos gemacht, hoffe mann kann sie erkennen.


----------



## Xarrox (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hab auch noch welche vom Wochenende

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=1151&pictureid=10691
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=1151&pictureid=10690
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=1151&pictureid=10689
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=1151&pictureid=10687
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=1151&pictureid=10686

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Ecky (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Sieht mir echt nach ner klasse lokation aus!!! Kann es kaum abwarten....


----------



## canale grande (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Ecky schrieb:


> Sieht mir echt nach ner klasse lokation aus!!! Kann es kaum abwarten....



ja für den kanal ist das schon ok.

genug platz und ruhe hat man da auch.....jetzt noch ein paar tage warten und dann ist die welt wieder in ordnung.....
mfg rüdiger
PS.fährt keiner zur messe nach witten


----------



## fischibald (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> ja für den kanal ist das schon ok.
> 
> genug platz und ruhe hat man da auch.....jetzt noch ein paar tage warten und dann ist die welt wieder in ordnung.....
> mfg rüdiger
> PS.fährt keiner zur messe nach witten


 
Ich würde gerne muß aber Arbeiten:v


----------



## Xarrox (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also ich düse mit Hotabych kommst du nicht auch mit Rüdiger???


----------



## canale grande (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ fischibald schade das du nicht kannst
@ xarrox ich weiß noch nicht wie ich dahin fahre....aber ich bin auch da.#6


----------



## -qwertz- (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

moin

ich werd warscheinlich auch hin #6, werd auch warscheinlich mit dem Zug fahren 


greez
kevin


----------



## Xarrox (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Oki Doki nur Andreas meinte zu mir das du vielleicht auch mit kommst deswegen dachte ich das du auch mit uns fährst naja vielleicht sehen wa uns ja dann da |wavey:


----------



## hotabych (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@Canale Grande
ich kann dich ja auch mitnehmen, aber nur wenn du versprichst, dort keine 500kg Futter und Boilies zu kaufen:q:q:q


----------



## Xarrox (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



hotabych schrieb:


> @Canale Grande
> ich kann dich ja auch mitnehmen, aber nur wenn du versprichst, dort keine 500kg Futter und Boilies zu kaufen:q:q:q



Ne das mach ich ja schon :vik:
Nene spaß ich brauch nur Pop Ups


----------



## canale grande (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



hotabych schrieb:


> @Canale Grande
> ich kann dich ja auch mitnehmen, aber nur wenn du versprichst, dort keine 500kg Futter und Boilies zu kaufen:q:q:q



hi andreas
brauch nur das futter für unserer treffen abholen

glaub nicht das successful baits 500 kg sponsort

wenn ich bei dir mitfahren kann brauch ich nicht mit dem motorrad fahren...super
wann wollt ihr denn los und wie lange wollt ihr bleiben
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Ecky (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Was ???? die sollen nich so geizig sein!!!!!!!!


----------



## canale grande (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Ecky schrieb:


> Was ???? die sollen nich so geizig sein!!!!!!!!



mal schaun was es gibt...
kommst du auch
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Ecky (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ne ich denke nichhab dann immer einen kleinen kaufzwang und zz, gibts wie gesagt nur kurzarbeiter geld is nich das meiste....


----------



## canale grande (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

ja die zeiten sind halt nicht mehr so rosig...was den arbeitsmarkt angeht...leider#c
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Jupp in dem Betrieb in dem ich arbeite merkt man das auch schon die leute kaufen net mehr soviel da muss man dann halt nen bissel mehr nebenbei machen


----------



## Ecky (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

uiuiu ich hab nen kleines problem ..... 
ich bekomm am 27 kein urlaub und früher frei machen geht leider auch nich.... also muss ich doch bis 14:30 in der firma bleiben!!! dann nach hause duschen und dann kann ich mich erst auf dem weg zu euch machen.... könnte also sein das ich mit ein wenig verspätung eintreffe:c. Hoffe mal das, dass ein nicht alzu grosses problem ist....???


----------



## Xarrox (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Denke nicht halten dir ein paar würstchen warm  und stellen auch das bier kalt #h


----------



## canale grande (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Ecky schrieb:


> uiuiu ich hab nen kleines problem .....
> ich bekomm am 27 kein urlaub und früher frei machen geht leider auch nich.... also muss ich doch bis 14:30 in der firma bleiben!!! dann nach hause duschen und dann kann ich mich erst auf dem weg zu euch machen.... könnte also sein das ich mit ein wenig verspätung eintreffe:c. Hoffe mal das, dass ein nicht alzu grosses problem ist....???



das eigentliche fischen geht ja erst um 18 uhr los...besorgst du dir die karten selber oder willst du sie hier in eving kaufen.
der angelladen hat bis 18 uhr auf 
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Ecky (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Darüber mach ich mir am wenigsten sorgen! sollte auch nich zu spät werden hoffe das ich bis spätestens 16:30 oder 17:00 bei euch bin


----------



## canale grande (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Ecky schrieb:


> Darüber mach ich mir am wenigsten sorgen! sollte auch nich zu spät werden hoffe das ich bis spätestens 16:30 oder 17:00 bei euch bin



wird schon alles gut gehen#h


----------



## lions.den (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo,

Ich werd auch auf der Messe sein. Sind eigtl nur 7min zu Fuß von mir  aber muss leider vormittags noch ein bisschen dir Ruhr mit unseren Jugendlichen saubermachen und hoffe das wir gegen 10 auf der Messe sind. 

Wegen den Shirts: Bin auch für "normale" Namen

Da es mein Debüt am Kanal sein wird hätt ich da noch eine Frage:
Würde man dort Banksticks in den Boden bekommen, oder ist ein Pod unumgänglich? Wo ich die ganzen Bilder gesehn hab bin ich ein wenig skeptisch geworden, was die Bankstick angeht.

@ Rüdiger: Geld werd ich morgen wahrscheinlich überweisen können oder willste es am Samstag in bar haben?

gruss Christian


----------



## crossfire (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch etwas später kommen da ich erst kurz nach 15uhr aus dem Betrieb komme und dann noch ne knappe Stunde Fahrzeit zu euch brauche.


----------



## canale grande (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



lions.den schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich werd auch auf der Messe sein. Sind eigtl nur 7min zu Fuß von mir  aber muss leider vormittags noch ein bisschen dir Ruhr mit unseren Jugendlichen saubermachen und hoffe das wir gegen 10 auf der Messe sind.
> 
> ...



hi christian

du fischst ja auf der strecke da ist genügend rasenfläche ...
banksticks kein problem...
geld fürs grillen bitte aufs konto
dann sehen wir uns ja samstag
@stephanbaum
kommst du halt etwas später.......
hast du viele helfer beim tragen
gruß rüdiger


----------



## hotabych (12. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



lions.den schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Da es mein Debüt am Kanal sein wird hätt ich da noch eine Frage:
> ...



Hi, Canale Grande meint es sicherlich etwas zu gut mit "genügend Rasenfläche".  Oben Rasen ja, 3cm drunter Steine, sehr viele Steine. Banksticks bekommst du nur schwer rein, könnte dich Zeit und Nerven kosten#q. Besser wäre du hättest einen Pod, vielleicht von jemand ausleihen oder so fürs Wochenende, wenn du selbst keins hast. Will dich aber nicht davon abhalten , es mit Sticks zu versuchen

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Thecatfisch (12. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich denke mal das es bei mir und DD-Baits auch was später wird,Schule endet um 13.20 also so um Kurz vor 2 zuhause,dann alles ins Auto laden,Duschen und Co...Fahrtzeit...denke mal das es bei mir auch so 4-halb 5 wird,hoffentlich net später


----------



## canale grande (12. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi 
eure plätze im do. becken warten auf euch..auch wenns bissel später wird.
habt ihr auf jedenfall genug helfer fürs tackle schleppen:g
mfg rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (12. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@all
hab heute mit dem t-shirt sponsor gesprochen.
unsere shirts werden grün mit schwarzen schriftzügen und motiven wenn es euch nicht stört......:m
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (12. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Nene mich nicht |wavey:


----------



## canale grande (12. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Nene mich nicht |wavey:


mich auch nicht
grün is schööööön:g


----------



## Thecatfisch (12. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> mich auch nicht
> grün is schööööön:g



Siht man das denn anständig? Also Schwarz auf Grün?


----------



## canale grande (12. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

ja sah dezent schön aus....:g


----------



## -qwertz- (12. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

moin

grün is cool :vik:

greez
kevin


----------



## crossfire (12. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



-qwertz- schrieb:


> moin
> 
> grün is cool :vik:
> 
> ...



das dritte Grüne Shirt aber ne passt schon.


----------



## canale grande (12. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> das dritte Grüne Shirt aber ne passt schon.


alle guten dinge sind 3 aber für umsonst.....:m


----------



## canale grande (12. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ all
mit dem großen grill hat es bei mir nicht geklappt

@xarrox
du hattest doch auch was mit grill gesagt...geht da was??

wenn nicht müssen wir ebend 3 normale nehmen......
1nen hätte ich auch bräuchten wir noch
#h 2 stück #h


----------



## Xarrox (12. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ne mit dem schwenkgrill wird auch nix hab aber noch 2 im Keller diese normalen runden voner tanke muss gucken ob beide komplett sind sag nacher ma bescheid


----------



## Schwingspitze (12. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo zusammen,
möchte euch eventuell besuchen kann mir einer den Weg von Unna beschreiben. Habe leider kein Navi#q
lg Detlef:vik:


----------



## Ecky (12. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Beschreibung





Sie starten in der *Hertingerstraße, Neumarkt* in *Unna* und fahren     6 m in Richtung Hertingerstraße (K28).





Verlassen Sie die *Hertingerstraße, Neumarkt* und fahren weiter geradeaus auf die *Hertingerstraße (K28)*. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für   604 m.
 1 min
  610 m 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Verlassen Sie die *Hertingerstraße (K28)* und fahren weiter geradeaus auf die *B1*. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für  1.31 km.
 3 min
 1.92 km ​​





Sie verlassen *Unna*.
 3 min
 1.92 km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Verlassen Sie die *B1* und fahren *an der Anschlußstelle Unna* auf die *A1* in Richtung *Bremen, A1 *. Folgen Sie der A1 für  7.90 km.
 9 min
 9.82 km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Wechseln Sie *am (82) Kamener Kreuz* von der *A1* auf die *A2* in Richtung *Oberhausen, A2, Gelsenkirchen *. Folgen Sie der A2 für 14.68 km
20 min
24.50 km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Verlassen Sie die *A2* *an der Anschlußstelle (13) Dortmund-Nordost* in Richtung *Lünen, Do-Brechten, B236* und fahren auf die *B236*. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für  2.20 km.
23 min
26.70 km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Verlassen Sie die *B236* und biegen links in die *Evinger Straße (B54)* ein. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für  1.20 km.
24 min
27.90 km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sie passieren jetzt die Ortseinfahrt von *Dortmund*.
24 min
27.90 km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bleiben Sie auf der *Evinger Straße (B54)* und folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für  2.89 km.
29 min
30.78 km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Verlassen Sie die *Evinger Straße (B54)* und biegen rechts in die *Grävingholzstraße (L657)* ein. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für  1.31 km.
31 min
32.09 km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Verlassen Sie die *Grävingholzstraße (L657)* und biegen links in die *Lindenhorster Straße* ein. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für   609 m.
32 min
32.70 km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Verlassen Sie die *Lindenhorster Straße* und biegen rechts in die *Lindnerstraße* ein. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für   588 m.
33 min
33.29 km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sie sind nach 33.29 km und 33 min an Ihrem Fahrtziel, der *Lindnerstraße* in *Dortmund* angekommen.


----------



## Schwingspitze (12. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ecky,
SUUUUUUPI 
besten Dank#6

die Schwinge#h


----------



## Ecky (12. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Abend! Wollte nochmal fragen wie das in dem kanal mit krabben aussieht????


----------



## hotabych (13. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

auch die Wollhandkrabbe ist vorhanden, hält sich aber noch in Grenzen|rolleyes

Gruß


----------



## Ecky (15. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hallo zusammen! 
Also ich hab mir gestern dann mal ne kanalkarte besorgt. War überrascht da mich die jahreskarte nur 20 € gekostet hat. allerdings würde mich mal interessieren ob ich überhaupt im dortmunder hafen angeln darf, da dieser nicht mit der kanalkarte befischt werden darf...steht zumindest drauf! vielleicht könnt ihr mir mehr auskunft darüber geben!


----------



## Xarrox (15. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Ecky schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> Also ich hab mir gestern dann mal ne kanalkarte besorgt. War überrascht da mich die jahreskarte nur 20 € gekostet hat. allerdings würde mich mal interessieren ob ich überhaupt im dortmunder hafen angeln darf, da dieser nicht mit der kanalkarte befischt werden darf...steht zumindest drauf! vielleicht könnt ihr mir mehr auskunft darüber geben!



Also den Do-Hafen Darfst du nicht damit beangeln nur die normale Kanal strecke. Wenn du im Becken angeln willst musst dir die Tageskarten vom Do-Verein besorgen.

P.S Hab noch 2 Normale Rund Grills im Keller sind auch noch Komplett :m

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Ecky (15. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Aber wo findet das treffen denn statt ??? Fischen wir im Hafenbecken oder auf der kanalstrecke??? da ich die gegebenheiten vor ort nicht kenne!


----------



## Xarrox (15. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Kannst dir aussuchen du hast die möglichkeit im becken zu angeln oder auf der kanalstrecke... #h ich angel z.B an der kanalstrecke wie die meisten glaub ich auch


----------



## Ecky (15. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

ja das werd ich dann auch machen,dann brauch ich mir ja nich zusätzlich ne tageskarte vom do verein kaufen. kann es kaum abwarten bis zum treffen!!! 
wie is eigentlich so der altersschnitt beim treffen ?


----------



## Xarrox (15. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Von 15 bis mitte 40 glaub ich alles Vertretten


----------



## canale grande (15. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hallo zusammen 
kanns auch nicht mehr abwarten
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (15. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich auch net :vik:
Nächste woche gehts auch wieder los...dann das wochenende ist das Treffen dann ein WE pause dann gehts wieder Raus Endlich hat die Saison begonnen :l


----------



## -qwertz- (15. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

ich ebenfalls net aber nur noch 2 wochen die gehen ratz fatz um



greez
kevin


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Von 15 bis mitte 40 glaub ich alles Vertretten



DD_Baits ist 14


----------



## Xarrox (16. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> DD_Baits ist 14



Ja oder so


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Ja oder so



 ICh weiß,immer diese Pingeligen Kritiker :vik:


----------



## canale grande (16. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hallo jungs 
hab auf der messe das futterpaket von successful baits abgeholt
.......sonst hatte ich leider nur ne halbe stunde zeit zu schnuppern.....beute war neue schnur.
hätte gerne  ein paar beiträge angeschaut aber leider keine zeit

war heute auch beim shirt-sponsor irgendwas mit dem druck haut nicht hin.....
muß morgen nochmal dahin
gruß rüdiger

@ xarrox
willst du zur lippe oder zum canale grande am WE.


----------



## Xarrox (16. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

DHK oder zum Horstmarer muss noch mit nem Kollegen was klären Morgen weiß ich mehr...vorbereitungen laufen aber schon 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## canale grande (16. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hast dus aber gut.....
meine saison fängt wohl erst beim treffen an...


----------



## Xarrox (16. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Wird Zeit das ich mal wieder was Fange  weiß gar net mehr wie das ist nen run zu haben und einen Fisch zu Drillen 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## fischibald (16. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Wird Zeit das ich mal wieder was Fange  weiß gar net mehr wie das ist nen run zu haben und einen Fisch zu Drillen
> 
> Gruß Daniel


 

Kopf hoch, wenn der erste Run kommt weißt du wieder genau wie das ist
Eventuell schaffe ich es am WE zu einem kurz Ansitz mal schauen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## canale grande (17. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@all
war heute beim shirt sponsor

es gibt leider nicht mehr genug grüne shirts 
er hat aber auch noch ein paar schwarze da.

also wird es ein mix aus schwarz und grün...
hier mal die grüne version

@xarrox........run ....run....run...:m

@fischibald evtl. schaffe ich es von samstag auf sonntag #:
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Thecatfisch (17. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Richtig Geil ! 

Ich will nen Grünes  Schonmal adoptiert


----------



## canale grande (17. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Richtig Geil !
> 
> Ich will nen Grünes  Schonmal adoptiert



sorry wir müssen leider das nehmen was er noch da hat...
wird dann ne überraschung|uhoh:

gruß rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (17. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Fette Sache mit den Shirts :vik:

Daumen Hoch Rüdiger #6#6#6#6


----------



## crossfire (17. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich nehm freiwillig ein schwarzes |wavey:
Aber nur solange er darauf keine schwarze Schrift nimmt 

rüdiger du weißt warum


----------



## canale grande (17. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hier mal noch das köder paket von successful baits
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (17. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Rollst du die ab ??


----------



## canale grande (18. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Rollst du die ab ??



hi daniel
nein nix rolling....
köderpaket ist einer der preise:m
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (18. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Achso....|kopfkrat Auch gut


----------



## canale grande (18. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@xarrox
gehts voran mit deiner planung#6

@all 
es fehlt noch von einigen die überweisung fürs grillen.....#h
hab heute auch noch einen rundgrill besorgt....
allerdings nicht son riesenteil.

gruß rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (18. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Jepp Sachen sind zum Teil schon gepackt morgen noch fressalien Besorgen  und dann gehts Freitag nach Feierabend los kann es mal wieder kaum abwarten |supergri

P.S hab auch noch 2 Rund Grills denke das Sollte reichen besorgst du kohle?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## canale grande (18. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

fleisch 1 grill und kohle bringe ich mit.....glaub das 2 stück reichen....
ich bin auch am planen fürs WE.
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (18. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Oki dann bring ich einen Mit

Wohin gehts denn Deusener Bucht? 
Will endlich mal von fängen lesen von leuten die ich kenne #6 und schöne fotos sehen


----------



## Schwingspitze (18. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hab ich was verpasst,
warum schreibt Xarrox Freitag nach Feierabend gehts los ?
ich denk ihr fischt vom 27.3. - 29.3.

  lg Detlef#h


----------



## canale grande (18. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

dek.....oder revierpark
obs klappt weiß ich freitag|uhoh:


----------



## Xarrox (18. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Schwingspitze schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst,
> warum schreibt Xarrox Freitag nach Feierabend gehts los ?
> ich denk ihr fischt vom 27.3. - 29.3.
> 
> lg Detlef#h



Ja jetzt Freitag #h


----------



## canale grande (18. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Schwingspitze schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst,
> warum schreibt Xarrox Freitag nach Feierabend gehts los ?
> ich denk ihr fischt vom 27.3. - 29.3.
> 
> lg Detlef#h



hi detlef
das treffen ist ja vom   27-29 #h
gruß rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (19. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@all
war heute beim schrolli und hab die preise abgeholt.....keiner geht leer aus :g

morgen gibts auch ein muster von den schwarzen shirts

von einigen fehlt noch die überweisung 
fürs grillen|kopfkrat
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (19. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

So ich sag dann mal bis Sonntag ! 

Also ich hab überwiesen!!!

Morgen gehts Los Session 3 dieses Jahr ma sehen was rum kommt neues gewässer und keine/kaum Infos das kann was werden |kopfkrat

Bis denn


----------



## canale grande (19. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

also bei mir siehts so aus das ich mein tackle noch ne woche schonen darf.....#c
das treffen wird dann mein saisonstart

viel petri für den horstmarer see....daniel
mfg rüdiger


----------



## lions.den (20. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi,

Haben wir nun genug Grills? Falls nicht, hätte ich noch einen etwas größeren Schwenkgrill.

@ Rüdiger: Geld hab ich überwiesen, falls irgendwas nicht geklappt hat, bitte melden.

Schade, dass du auf der Messe wieder so schnell weg warst, hätt dir sonst von meinem ersten Schuppi berichten den ich in der Nacht zuvor landen durfte   zwar "nur" 10 Pfund aber ein Anfang.
Dafür durfte ich dann am Dienstag nochmal einen 17-Pfünder landen.
Denke so langsam kommen die Fische in Schwung.

gruß Christian


----------



## Ecky (20. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ja dann mal glückwunsch zu den fängen ! Ich war heute nachmittag dann auch mal für 3 std. am see aber leider wie es beim saisonstart so ist NIX!!!! Hoffe das ändert sich dann nächste woche...


----------



## canale grande (20. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



lions.den schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Haben wir nun genug Grills? Falls nicht, hätte ich noch einen etwas größeren Schwenkgrill.
> 
> ...



congratulation christian
2 fische:g......gabs die auf meine selbst gerollten oder hattest
du keine mehr von mir?? 
2 grills haben wir ja das wird wohl reichen totzdem danke.
auf der messe war ich leider nur ne stunde
keine zeit gehabt.
ich hätte mir gerne 2 beiträge angeschaut naja kann man nichts machen.nächste woche gehts dafür aber los......eeeendlich#6
bis nächste woche
gruß rüdiger

@all
schwarzes mustershirt gibts erst montag


----------



## canale grande (20. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Ecky schrieb:


> Ja dann mal glückwunsch zu den fängen ! Ich war heute nachmittag dann auch mal für 3 std. am see aber leider wie es beim saisonstart so ist NIX!!!! Hoffe das ändert sich dann nächste woche...



hi ecky
wenigstens warst du schon mal am wasser :gich muß noch bis nächste woche warten
gruß rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (22. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moin Jungs
von einigen habe ich noch keine Überweisung
der Unkosten fürs Grillen...

Joschkopp
Peitscher
Carphunter PL
Thecatfisch
DD-Baits
Ecky

Kontodaten sind raus

Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## Thecatfisch (22. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Anfahrt über die Lindenhorsterstraße ?


----------



## canale grande (23. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Anfahrt über die Lindenhorsterstraße ?



Ja......Lindenhorsterstr......Lindnerstr.....:m
gruß rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (23. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

so jungs hab heute mal eins von den schwarzen 
shirts bekommen...sehn :g aus
haben allerdings das motiv vom junior-carpfishing...die anderen kann ich donnerstag abholen.
einige hatten ja das glück und waren am WE.am wasser,war ja auch super wetter....|rolleyesl
leider werden wir zum fischen mit dem wetter nicht gerade verwöhnt .......aber was solls hauptsache endlich mal wieder am wasser...ich freu mich auf jedenfall|supergri|supergri
hier mal die shirts
mfg rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (23. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

mhm 5 - 10 grad geht ja noch und regen ist auch "nur " zu 60%


----------



## canale grande (23. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> mhm 5 - 10 grad geht ja noch und regen ist auch "nur " zu 60%



wetter ist mir schnuppe.....aber trocken wär OK.
werden wir ja am WE. sehn


----------



## Xarrox (23. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Vielleicht wird es auch noch besser mit dem wetter hab mal mit petrus telefoniert der gibt sein bestes #6


----------



## canale grande (23. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird es auch noch besser mit dem wetter hab mal mit petrus telefoniert der gibt sein bestes #6



#x#xkann nicht schaden....so the carpgod will...amen#h


----------



## fischibald (23. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Jung´s kopf hoch es ist erst Montag bis Freitag wird´s besser, etwas Trockener und nicht ganz so viel Wind sind wohl drin.#6


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Die Anspannung steigt,die Sachen werden gepackt,köder vorbereitet,Angeläden geplündert.So langsam gehts los Leute


----------



## canale grande (23. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

im stadthafen wurden schon fische bis 19 kg gefangen|bla:|bla:
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> im stadthafen wurden schon fische bis 19 kg gefangen|bla:|bla:
> mfg rüdiger



...räusper... :vik::vik:


----------



## Ecky (23. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

19kg das wärs mein Pb steht bei ärgerlichen 29,5 Pfd...... Ich weiss die 0,25 Kg bis zur 30 er marke aber ich könnte mit dem schlechten gewissen nich leben. Hauptsache wir fangen überhaupt was ....


----------



## canale grande (24. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

am WE. werden wir es schon herausfinden
ob was geht#:
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Thecatfisch (25. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Aktuelles Wetterlogramm :m

Freitag 

Mittag :
Mäßiger Regen bei 7/9 ° Celcius und 22.2 km/h wobei die Böen bis zu 50 km/h erreichen können ! Luftdruck ist mit 990 Hectopascal ziemlich niedrig !

Abend:
Immernoch mäßiger Regen und nen tick Kühler.Der Wind sollte auf 17km /h zurück gehen und die Böen sollten nicht so krass sein.LD: 992 Hp.

Nacht:
Bei 3-4° ne frische Nacht mit Windgeschwindigkeiten um die 10-13 km/h.Leichter Regen und wenig Böen.LD:990hp

SAMSTAG ( ca 3 Stunden Sonne )

Morgens:
Leichter Regen,3-5°.Wolkig !Windgeschwindigkeiten um die 20 km/h

Mittags:
Starker Regen bei ca 20 km/H Windg.wenig Sonne ..7-9°!

Abends:
Wenig Regen bei 4-6° und 1004 Hp.

Nachts:
Kein Regen !!! 2-3° 1010 hp und nen paar wolken,sonst Klar.gerade mal 9 km/h Wind,also sehr Ruhig.

SONNTAG ( 6 Stunden Sonne !! )

Morgens:
Wolkig aber vermehrt Sonne,Kein Regen bei ca 13km/h Windg. Etwas höherer Luftdruck bei 1016 hectopascal

Mittags:

Vermehrt Sonne,etwas stärkerer Wind bei um die 17 km/h und 8-10 ° Celsius

Und dann ist das Meeting auch schon fast rum 

Aber ich hoffe das wir nen heiden Spaß und den ein oder anderen Fisch vorzeigen können,in diesem Sinne Tight Lines :m:m


----------



## canale grande (25. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

schönes wetter sieht leider anders aus,hab aber bei sauwetter immer gut gefangen....schau ma mal
hab heute auch einen anruf vom shirt-sponsor bekommen.....
jetzt werden einige shirts camo....
was solls hauptsache umsonst

mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (25. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Sind ja auch nicht aus Zucker #6
Es gibt Kein Schlechtes Wetter nur Schlechte Kleidung


----------



## -qwertz- (25. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Sind ja auch nicht aus Zucker #6
> Es gibt Kein Schlechtes Wetter nur Schlechte Kleidung




richtig :vik:

solange es net wie aus eimern regnet gehts noch 



greez
kevin


----------



## Thecatfisch (25. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



-qwertz- schrieb:


> richtig :vik:
> 
> solange es net wie aus eimern regnet gehts noch
> 
> ...



3mm bei Windgeschwindigkeiten bis 50 km/h #h


----------



## Xarrox (25. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Rüdiger wann bis du ca. am Freitag da ???


----------



## canale grande (25. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

bin  ca. 11 uhr da
gruß rüdiger


----------



## fischibald (25. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi,
ich werde dann auch gegen 11Uhr da sein.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Thecatfisch (26. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Aktuelles Wetterlogramm :m
> 
> Freitag
> 
> ...




 Aktuelles Wetterlogramm 

Habs nen bissel Aktualisiert

Freitag

Mittag :
Mäßiger Regen bei 7/9 ° Celcius und 22.2 km/h *(Aktualisiert auf ca 30 km / h! )* wobei die Böen bis zu 50 km/h*(Aktualisiert auf ca 56 km/h ! )*erreichen können ! Luftdruck ist mit 990 Hectopascal ziemlich niedrig ! *( A: 1000 hp !)
* 
Abend:
Immernoch mäßiger Regen und nen tick Kühler.Der Wind sollte auf 17km /h (* Aa 20 km / h )*zurück gehen und die Böen sollten nicht so krass sein.LD: 992 Hp. *( A: 998 hp !)*
Nacht:
Bei 3-4° ne frische Nacht mit Windgeschwindigkeiten um die 10-13 km/h.Leichter Regen *( Atwas stärkerer Regen)*und wenig Böen.LD:990hp

SAMSTAG ( ca 3 Stunden Sonne ) *(A: ca 1 H Sonne )*

Morgens:
Leichter Regen*(A: mäßiger Regen )*,3-5°*( A: 5°*).Wolkig !Windgeschwindigkeiten um die 20 km/h
Mittags:
Starker Regen bei ca 20 km/H Windg.wenig Sonne ..7-9°!
Abends:
Wenig Regen* ( A: mäßig )* bei 4-6° und 1004 Hp.
Nachts:
Kein Regen !!! 2-3° *(A: 3-4°)*1010 hp und nen paar wolken,sonst Klar.gerade mal 9 km/h *(11km/h )*Wind,also sehr Ruhig.

SONNTAG ( 6 Stunden Sonne !! )*( 2 Stunden  )*

Morgens:
Wolkig aber vermehrt Sonne *(Viele Wolken)*,Kein Regen*( leichter Regen )* bei ca 13km/h *(15-17km/h *)Windg. Etwas höherer Luftdruck bei 1016 hectopascal*( 1009 hp )*
Mittags:
Vermehrt Sonne,etwas stärkerer Wind bei um die 17 km/h und 8-10 ° Celsius*( paar Regenschauer und nen bissel Sonne nur )*

Naja wie gesagt sind wir nicht aus Zucker 

Also der Anhänger wird heute Abend beladen,die 5kg Partikel anständig verstaut und der Rest der Sachen wird alles Verzurrt.. jetzt gehts eigentlich nur noch um das darüber nachdenken,was man alles vergessen hat bzw würde,und es hoffentlich wieder weiß und mit einpacken kann,naja ihr kennt das ja:m


----------



## canale grande (26. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@all
morgen ist es endlich soweit
bin auch schon fleißig am packen....da kommt freude auf

bin aber erst gegen 12 uhr da

mfg rüdiger
ps. schöne grüße an den wetterfrosch


----------



## canale grande (26. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

so leute hab alles fertig gepackt.....:q
und bin eigentlich nur noch gespannt auf morgen
eeeeeendlich saisonstart:g

zum wetter kann ich nur soviel sagen:m.....sauwetter am DEK.hat mir schon einige schöne fische gebracht|bla:|bla:....
so the carpgod will|bla:|bla:

seit ihr auch schon fertig.....und was erwartet ihr vom wochenende.......?????

gruß rüdiger


----------



## Thecatfisch (26. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> so leute hab alles fertig gepackt.....:q
> und bin eigentlich nur noch gespannt auf morgen
> eeeeeendlich saisonstart:g
> 
> ...



Joa,der vieeel zu Große Anhänger den wir besorgt haben,haben wir soeben mit tackle vollgeprobt,obwohl der wirklich riesig groß ist  |supergri|supergri 

Jeden falls ist die Anspannung riesig,die Schule eben ausnahmsweise mal absitzen, nach hause, Futtern, Duschen ect..und ab zum Kanal 

Vom Wochenende erhoffe ich mir einen Reibungslosen Ablauf,jedemenge Fachsimpelei, den ein oder anderen Karpfen , und nen paar schöne Stunden an einem mir unbekannten Gewässer :m

@ Rüdiger, dann aber Bar-nachzahlung ?


----------



## canale grande (26. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

ps.
hab noch vergessen das sich die unkosten für den ganzen grillkram von 5...auf 6 euro pro person erhöht haben|bla:

die shirts sind 4 mal grün für
lukasz
vallerij
andreas
rüdiger
der rest camo:m

gruß rüdiger


----------



## fischibald (26. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich denke an einem Euro solls nicht hapern den bekommst du.
Was ich erwarte?
Neue nette Leute kennenlernen noch einiges beim Karpfenangeln dazu lernen und schöne Stunden am Wasser.
#:

Mfg.Jan


----------



## Ecky (26. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Schade auf den camo t-shirts sieht man den aufdruck schlecht aber nem geschenktem gaul schaut man nicht ins maul oder so .... 
ich werde jetzt dann auch mal anfangen zu packen..... (bischen spät). ich denke ich werde auch nen bischen früher da sein da ich morgen kurzarbeit hab auf deutsch frei .... und länger wie nötig halts ich nich zuhause aus... hoffe das wetter wird nich ganz so schlecht wie angekündigt und nen paar fische währen auch nich schlecht aber ich lass mich überraschen hauptsache wird ne gemütliche runde ...|bla: also bis morgen dann.


----------



## -qwertz- (26. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

naja was erwarten wir ?

ein super Wochenende |supergri und vll den ein oder anderen Fisch


greez
kevin


----------



## Xarrox (26. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Joa bei mir ist auch alles Gepackt :vik:

Joa gut das ich Morgen nur Fachgespräch habe und da ich Prüfungsnummer 1. hab bin ich auch der erste der wieder weg ist :g denke das ich auch so gegen 13-14 Uhr eintrudel 

Was ich erwarte ein Paar neue Kontakte Knüpfen den ein oder anderen hab ich ja schon kennen gelernt |wavey:
Joa vielleicht ma wieder nen Karpfen sehen und ansonsten lass ich mich Überraschen...hauptsache angeln und spaß 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## canale grande (27. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

*moin jungs
heute startet endlich unser treffen,für mich ist es gleichzeitig der saisonstart
2009.....:g
einige von euch konnten ja schon ein paar
schöne fänge verzeichnen,bin mal gespannt auf eure bilder und storys|bla:|bla:

zur zeit scheint die sonne bei leichter bewölkung.....sieht im augenblick ganz gut aus:g:g
leider muß ich noch bis 11 uhr auf valerij warten dann alles verstauen und noch einige sachen besorgen....|uhoh:|uhoh:

so leute das wars von mir......wünsche allen #:#w#w#w#:

mfg rüdiger



*


----------



## hotabych (27. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

aktuelle Sonnenschein, vor 15 min hats noch mit eis geregnet :v:v:v


----------



## Xarrox (27. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ist so richtiges April Wetter :v

Naja komme doch später als Geplant ist was dazwischen gekommen #q

Naja bis Später Leute |wavey:


----------



## -qwertz- (27. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

so auto ist gepackt muss nur noch warten 
bis mein Vater kommt und dann gehts los



greez
kevin


----------



## Thecatfisch (27. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Bei mir sihts genauso aus,bis jetzt läuft alles am Schnürchen..

Sachen sind gepackt,im Hänger verstaut,Schule ist nun auch endlich rum und gleich gehts los,werde so um Kurz nach 16.00 Uhr denk ich mal aufschlagen,´die meisten sind eh gerade losgefahren.

Also Jungs,heut ist es soweit,das erste Anglerboard Karpfenanglertreffen Dortmund startet !!! Allen nen dickes Petri Heil und Tight Lines !!!


----------



## Rheinangler94 (27. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

manno.. ich kann net dabei sein...
viel spaß euch trotzdem 
tight lines ^^


----------



## Honeyball (28. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

So, ich komme gerade vom Dortmund-Ems-Kanal und hab die Jungs am Wasser besucht.
Die Stimmung ist prächtig, obwohl ihnen bei 6° Außentemperatur ein schneidender Wind immer wieder dicke Wassertropfen und/oder Hagel- und Graupelkörner ins Gesicht schleudert.
Bis jetzt sind auch die Fische die eindeutigen Sieger der Veranstaltung.
Gerade als ich kam, wärmte sich die Truppe mit heißer Suppe aus der Gulaschkanone.
Hier ein paar Fotos:














































...und wer die in Originalgröße gerne downloaden möchte kann das hier tun:
1. Bild
2. Bild
3. Bild
4. Bild
5. Bild
6. Bild
7. Bild
8. Bild
9. Bild
10. Bild
11. Bild


----------



## Schwingspitze (28. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Habe die Carphunter heute mittag auch mal fürne 3/4 Std. besucht, echt sch..... Wetter aber die sind hart und machen 
noch ne Nacht.  Wenn auch nur kurz aber hat mich gefreut wieder einige Nette Leute kennen zu lernen. Wünsche den Jungs noch einige Fische,war froh als ich wieder im Auto war, hätte mir doch mal was dickeres als nen Blaumann anziehen sollen,war mal wieder zu faul mich nach der Arbeit umzuziehen, aber egal hoffe nur das es nicht noch windiger wird und alle Überwürfe gut befestigt sind.

  lg  Detlef#h


----------



## rice (29. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

na da bin ich ma sehr auf de Bericht gespannt.

schöne bilder schade das ich net konnt


----------



## Xarrox (29. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Soooooo....ich bin auch wieder da 

Treffen war Super Leider konnte keiner von uns einen Fisch auf die Schuppen Legen Stimmung war super die Leute waren alle Nett und super drauf alles in allem ein Gelungenes Treffen was bald wiederholt wird :m

Gruß Daniel


----------



## -qwertz- (29. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich bin auch wieder da alles schon wieder aufgebaut im keller zum trocken.

wie daniel schon sagt super stimmung, super leute #6 
aber das Wetter war nicht ganz sooooooooooooo toll  
schaun wie es in 3 Wochen wird, dann ist das Junior-carpfishing.


ein paar bilder stell ich heut abend rein und der rest folgt dann morgen


greez
kevin


----------



## carpDo (29. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hey Rüdiger ,
ich wollte dich jetzt nochmal fragen , kann ich jetzt bei eurem Juniorcarping mit machen ?
Für alle anderen :mein Name ist Robin, ich bin 16 und war der , der mit seinem Vater und den beiden Hunden am DEK schauen war !


----------



## Thecatfisch (29. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

So bin auch wieder at Home |wavey:

Egal ob keiner was gefangen hat,das treffen war extrem Geil :m

Alles hat gepasst! Okey,man hät sich natürlich über den ein oder anderen beschuppten Freund gefreut, aber auch dieser blank hat Spaß gemacht.Am ersten Abend bei Sturmböen die Heringe in den viiiel zu harten Boden gekloppt,dabei noch das Bivvy einigermaßen festgehalten..später noch in den Big Boy Sheltern gegrillt und dabei mit bestem Tv ''Schlag den Star'' geguckt.Am zweiten Tag dann neben Casting,Boilieschlachten,Gulaschkanone Geniesen,Ruderboot/Kanufahrern die extra versuchen durch unsere Montagen zu Rudern die Boilies etwas näher bringen ( :q ),Stiftung-Warentest von Fox-Bleien,ect..ect...ect.. Neben den Kanufahrern kam auch um ca 21,00 Uhr ein Riesiger Kohletransporter in'nen Hafen , dem wir unsere Montagen gerade noch vor der Nase wegzihen konnten..Fast alle lagen in ihren Zelten / Bivvy's als Rüdiger unsere Namen schrie und wir von Stephanbaum auf eine Riesigen Transporter aufmerksam gemacht wurden.|uhoh: Naja 

Am letzten Tag dann ausnahmsweise mal bei Sonnenschein und nicht bei Sturmböen,Dauerregen,Graupel,Hagel ... zusammenpacken und alle haben einen schönen Preis bekommen( Jan der absolute Abräumer #6 ) und alles in allem hat alles super geklappt.Gerne wider 

Der DEK ist ein echt schönes Gewässer indem bestimmt gute Fische drinne sind, und mit 24 Ruten sollten ja so ziemlich jede Form von Geschmäckern die so gängig sind und Co im Wasser an den unterschiedlichsten Stellen gewesen sein,somit kann man auch den fehlenden Fangerfolg darauf schieben,das die Fische eventuell nicht bei uns,sondern vlt in einem anderen Becken waren,egal,war Geil #6

Freue mich schon Riesig auf das JCM,wird bestimmt auch gut .

Rüdiger und Jan verbringen ja noch ne Nacht am Dek,vlt erwischen sie ja noch einen schönen Fisch.

Und @ Rüdiger, noch mal nen Fettes Kompliment für die Tolle Organisation, mein Vater Sagte schon '' Organisation mit Herz und Seele'' soll sich nicht schleimig anhören sondern einfach nur mal dickes Kompliment :q:q

So viele Bilder habe ich nicht geschossen,nur nen paar:


----------



## crossfire (29. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi

ich bin auch wieder zuhause und hab Tackel schon trocken gelegt und alles fertig gemacht.

@honeyball ,catfish thx für die Bilder  


War ein geiles Treffen ,hat sich auf jeden fall gelohnt.

Bis 15:20 hatten Rüdiger und Co nix gefangen ,vllt wirst bei dennen heute noch was.


----------



## -qwertz- (29. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

*Bilder !!!

*http://img410.*ih.us/img410/857/dscf0365.jpg

http://img21.*ih.us/img21/3540/dscf0366t.jpg

http://img150.*ih.us/img150/5379/dscf0370g.jpg

http://img4.*ih.us/img4/9298/dscf0381a.jpg

http://img147.*ih.us/img147/1444/dscf0383z.jpg

http://img205.*ih.us/img205/3374/dscf0386.jpg

http://img208.*ih.us/img208/1838/dscf0398.jpg



http://img150.*ih.us/img150/3534/dscf0422.jpg

http://img518.*ih.us/img518/7156/dscf0433.jpg

http://img261.*ih.us/img261/2256/dscf0461.jpg

http://img27.*ih.us/img27/1927/dscf0469.jpg

http://img17.*ih.us/img17/9057/dscf0478q.jpg

http://img246.*ih.us/img246/9936/dscf0480.jpg

http://img410.*ih.us/img410/3808/dscf0411r.jpg​


----------



## rice (29. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

verdammt doch voll was verpasst|gr:


----------



## fischibald (30. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Leute bin auch wieder zurück alles ist verstaut die Dusche wartet schon.
Rüdiger und ich hatten noch ne schöne Nacht der Wind hat Abends auf Ost gedreht dazu Sternenklar heute Morgen alles vereist naja Fisch hat es bei uns auch nicht mehr gegeben aber alles in allem ein suuuuper WE#6

Gruß Jan


----------



## Thecatfisch (30. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



fischibald schrieb:


> Hi Leute bin auch wieder zurück alles ist verstaut die Dusche wartet schon.
> Rüdiger und ich hatten noch ne schöne Nacht der Wind hat Abends auf Ost gedreht dazu Sternenklar heute Morgen alles vereist naja Fisch hat es bei uns auch nicht mehr gegeben aber alles in allem ein suuuuper WE#6
> 
> Gruß Jan



Jop das war es ganz klar #6 Und du natührlich der Absolute Abräumer  Lag anner Glücksfee :vik:

Übrigens schöne Fotos hasste gemacht Kevin :m


----------



## -qwertz- (30. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

*Mehr Bilder gibt es 

---> HIER <---

*​Wer Bilder in orginalgröße haben 
möchte, einfach per pn melden 
#6



Greez
kevin ​


----------



## canale grande (30. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Leute
bin endlich auch fertig mit dem tackle...gerödel.
das meeting war bis auf das wetter und die ausgebliebenen fänge echt :g:g:g freue mich schon auf eine wiederholung.
alle leute waren super nett es wurde viel gefachsimpelt und so einiges an futter für die hunter vertilgt.
leider hatten unsere freunde nicht so einen großen appetit wie wir.......obwohl einiges an futter angeboten wurde.
naja fangen ist nicht alles..... hauptsache wir hatten spaß und man hat sich mal kennen gelernt.

alles in allem fand ich das meeting super gelungen...#6

danke auch noch mal an die sponsoren

angelcenter schroll
successful baits
me design

und ulli schmitz 

mfg rüdiger

hier nochmal ein paar bilder


----------



## canale grande (30. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



carpDo schrieb:


> Hey Rüdiger ,
> ich wollte dich jetzt nochmal fragen , kann ich jetzt bei eurem Juniorcarping mit machen ?
> Für alle anderen :mein Name ist Robin, ich bin 16 und war der , der mit seinem Vater und den beiden Hunden am DEK schauen war !



hi robin

herzlich willkommen zum junior-carp-fishing#h
werd dich dann mal in die liste eintragen.

brauche allerdings noch von dir die shirtgröße

gruß rüdiger

an alle andern......
sorry aber ich kann jetzt keine leute mehr aufnehmen sonst wird es zu eng beim fischen.


----------



## lions.den (1. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

War eich ein schönes treffen. Wär gern noch länger geblieben, aber naja.
Bin auf jeden Fall auch für eine Wiederholung, gerne auch wieder am Kanal.
Mit den Fischen kann es ja nur besser werden.

gruß Christian


----------



## carpDo (1. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

ich habe L, denke ich !


----------



## Xarrox (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Mahlzeit

Lebt ihr alle noch ??
Wollte mal Fragen was mit einem 2ten Treffen ist??
War da nicht irgendwas mit jetzt im Mai?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## crossfire (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

War da nicht was an Pfingsten oder so ..

Vom 22 aufm 24 wäre mir auch recht


----------



## canale grande (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Jungs
ich leb auch noch.......
hab im augenblick viel arbeit u. wenig zeit zum angeln aber lust auf ein 2tes treffen hätte ich schon.
22-24ter mai wäre für mich auch passend.

ihr könnt ja mal termin vorschläge machen.

location wieder am DEK.......??????

Mfg Rüdiger#h


----------



## Thecatfisch (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> War da nicht was an Pfingsten oder so ..
> 
> Vom 22 aufm 24 wäre mir auch recht



Glaub da war doch was 

Hab schon Gestern mit Kevin / qwertz gelabbert und über ein Gewässer nachgedacht, entweder wär so ein 2tes Treffen wieder am Kanal, was eigentlich super geil war, auch ohne Fische. #6

Haben auch an die 6-Seen Platte in Duisburg gedacht.Wäre ja eigentlich auch ne Alternative, so als Vorschlag. Glaube auch das da irgentwas mit Pfingsten ( schon in 4 Wochen) wäre dann ja sogesehen ein Carp Meeting in den Juni hinein,oder anders gesagt nen Verlängertes WE,die Treffen waren zwar super, jedoch war die Zeit ( nicht einmal 2 Ganze Tage , immer von Freitag 16 Uhr - Sonntag 12 Uhr. das sind 44 Stunden. Wäre also schön wenn wir mal 2 Tage haben und nicht nach dem wir aufgebaut haben, und ne Nacht geangelt haben, schon wieder an einpacken denken..

Okey die meisten haben einfach nicht mehr Zeit bzw nur am WE Zeit, aber eventuell an Pfingsten, was ja gesetzliche Feiertage sind,hättet ihr nen bissel mehr Zeit.

Wäre einfach ein Vorschlag.Muss ja nicht mit T-Shirts und Sponsoren sein, einfach wieder ein WE( verlängertes ) unter gleichgesinnten  #6


----------



## canale grande (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Pfingsten wär auch OK.
bei mir wäre es aber nur am DEK. möglich weil ich ein transport problem habe.
grillen könnte man ja auch wieder....#6

sponsoring ist auch nicht notwendig allerdings müßte ich dann wieder beim ASV-DO. anfragen ob die jugendlichen wieder im dortmunder becken fischen dürfen.

Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## Thecatfisch (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> Pfingsten wär auch OK.
> bei mir wäre es aber nur am DEK. möglich weil ich ein transport problem habe.
> grillen könnte man ja auch wieder....#6
> 
> ...



Ja Grillen in Denn BB Sheltern + Tv wäre schön 

Wie gesagt, war nur ein Vorschlag mit der 6-Seen- Pladde.

Aber der DEK wäre auf jeden Fall schön


----------



## canale grande (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

lust hätte ich auch schon mal an einem neuen gewässer zu angeln.....aber wie bekomme ich mein ganzes tackle dahin...???
meine fahrbaren untersätze haben leider nur 2 räder....!!!!
sorry........
Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## -qwertz- (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moin 

also ich wäre natürlich auch wieder dabei |supergri

Pfingsten wär auf jeden supi, wenigstens ein verlängertes We und das Gewässer wär mir relativ schnuppe hauptsache net soooooo weit wech.|rolleyes


@ canale grande 

also mit dem fahren wäre es kein problem großes auto + kleinen Anhänger, dann passt das |supergri



greez
kevin


----------



## canale grande (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

danke für das angebot#h

Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Nächste Woche also vom 20 -24 ist auch ein verlängertes WE zumindest bei vielen Schüler könnte man ja auch im Betracht ziehen auch wenn es relativ Kurzfristig ist.

neue Gewässer können wir auch befischen nur hatten wir bei den bisherigen immer Glück und bei den neuen wäre das auch wieder kurzfristig.


Ach ja wie sieht das mit Kanaljahreskarte aus einfahc zum TD hin und kaufen oder muss die bestellt erden ?


----------



## canale grande (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Nächste Woche also vom 20 -24 ist auch ein verlängertes WE zumindest bei vielen Schüler könnte man ja auch im Betracht ziehen auch wenn es relativ Kurzfristig ist.
> 
> neue Gewässer können wir auch befischen nur hatten wir bei den bisherigen immer Glück und bei den neuen wäre das auch wieder kurzfristig.
> 
> ...



Kanalkarten für die strecke bekommst du hier vor ort,die karte beim ASV-DO. müßte ich erstmal anfragen.


----------



## crossfire (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> Kanalkarten für die strecke bekommst du hier vor ort,die karte beim ASV-DO. müßte ich erstmal anfragen.



Rüdiger das man die Tages/Wochenkarten bei euch bekommt war mir auch kla aber ich wollte ja eine JAHRES Kanalkarte weil ich noch öfters los gehen werde.


----------



## canale grande (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

frag mal in deinem angel-verein nach das du die verbandskarte 
für NRW haben möchtest.
sollte eigentlich kein problem sein die karte beim LFV. zu bestellen......kostet 16 euro#h


----------



## Xarrox (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Wie wäre es denn mit der Lippe :vik:

JUNGS besorgt euch mal die Verbandskarte
schöne Flusskarpfen angeln die gehen gut ab :g

Gruß Daniel


----------



## hotabych (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit der Lippe :vik:
> 
> JUNGS besorgt euch mal die Verbandskarte
> schöne Flusskarpfen angeln die gehen gut ab :g
> ...




Hi, ich wäre evtl. auch für die Lippe. Erstes Problem ist ja die Lippekarte (gibt es nur über Verein als Jahreskarte)und zweitens, wo willst du denn an der Verbandslippe so viele Angler auf einem Stück unterbringen?

Andere Möglichkeit an der Lippe wäre vielleicht Vereinsabschnitt in Marl. Da gibt es doch einen Verein, der Tageskarten ausgibt für eigenes Stück Lippe?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## -qwertz- (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Lippe wär mal richtig geil nur wie gesagt gibts keine tageskarten und man hat kaum platz.

Also ich würd eher den DHK oder den DEK vorschlagen dort haben wir genügen platz. 


greez
kevin


----------



## crossfire (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



-qwertz- schrieb:


> Lippe wär mal richtig geil nur wie gesagt gibts keine tageskarten und man hat kaum platz.
> 
> Also ich würd eher den DHK oder den DEK vorschlagen dort haben wir genügen platz.
> 
> ...




Gewässer würde ich auch den DEK oder DHK vorschlagen, üer den Termin müssen wir uns noch klar werden.


----------



## Thecatfisch (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Gewässer würde ich auch den DEK oder DHK vorschlagen, üer den Termin müssen wir uns noch klar werden.



Pfingsten und Basta :m |rolleyes

Dattel-Hamm-Kanal oder Lippe wäre auch schön,aber sonst halt Dek.

Was war jetzt eigentlich mit der 6-Seen-Platte ?

Kommt die als Gewässer nicht in Frage ? Transport von Rüdigers Tackle ist doch so halb geklärt, bzw vorgeschlagen worden?

Also Gewässer ist mir und DD-Baits egal . 

Wobei ich selbst finde, neue Gewässer zu befischen ist schon geil,aber das soll jetzt nix bedeuten.

Aber Christi Himmelfahrt würde ich einfach wegen des zu schnell kommenden Termins ausschließen. Bissel Organisieren muss man ja auch.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hab grad mal eure Bilder angeschaut und muss sagen hammers Event.Mal sehn wie unserer
wird


----------



## zrako (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*








sowas nenn ich mal nen extremen krautboilie  kein wunder habt ihr nix gefangen^^


----------



## Thecatfisch (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



zrako schrieb:


> sowas nenn ich mal nen extremen krautboilie  kein wunder habt ihr nix gefangen^^



Das kannste Laut sagen, und nen >Großteil des Krautboilies ist vorm hochheben abgefallen :m

Naja,war nen geiles Meeting, hoffe das das zweite wieder so geil,wenn nicht noch geiler wird.Wir steigern uns ja,was die Fänge angeht#6


----------



## crossfire (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

2.Karpfenangler Meeting Dortmund vom 29.mai- 1 juni
am DEK??

Teilnehmer ?


----------



## Thecatfisch (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> 2.Karpfenangler Meeting Dortmund vom 29.mai- 1 juni
> am DEK??
> 
> Teilnehmer ?



Der Termin steht denke ich mal zu 70% fest, auf Pfingsten, ist einfach besser, wenn man zur Organisation nen bissel mehr Zeit hat.

Gewässer steht ja eben noch nicht fest


----------



## Ecky (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo ...
Also über pfingsten könnte ich nich schade eigentlich, wäre gerne wieder dabei aber was soll man machen . vielleicht gibt es ja noch ein weiteres treffen bei dem ich dann wieder dabei sein kann .


----------



## Xarrox (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Pfingsten sieht bei mir Immoment auch net so gut aus #q mal sehen komme evt. so mal rum fürn stündchen zum quatschen


----------



## Thecatfisch (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Pfingsten sieht bei mir Immoment auch net so gut aus #q mal sehen komme evt. so mal rum fürn stündchen zum quatschen



Warum könnt ihr an Pfingsten alle nicht  

Hat die Freundin / Frau schon alles verplant oder wie


----------



## Ecky (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ne wir nehmen an pfingsten immer an nem fussballturnier vom kegelclub teil... und da kann ich ja nich absagen sonst könnten die anderen auch nich mitmachen da wir keine ersatzleute haben...


----------



## canale grande (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hallo jungs
bei mir siehts an Pfingsten leider auch nicht so gut aus#c........sorry.
aber wir können ja einen anderen Termin ausmachen dann kann man besser planen.
vorschlag.....26.06-28.06.....DEK. Hardenberghafen und Strecke 

Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hallo keiner da#c
Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Joa da könnte sich was einrichten lassen


----------



## Thecatfisch (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Joa da könnte sich was einrichten lassen



ist das die Woche vor, oder die erste woche in den Sommerferien ? .. kann das sein ?


----------



## crossfire (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

bei mir ganz schlecht der Termin.

Hab da meine Party zum 16ten GB |rolleyes


----------



## Ecky (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also ich denke nächsten monat bin ich sehr flexibel was die termine angeht nur das 2. wochenende würde mir nich passen ansonsten denke ich das wir das spätestens im juni mal hinbekommen sollten


----------



## -qwertz- (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

moin

also vom 26.06-28.06 geht auch klar (termin is mir eigentlich egal bin flexibel)

und die location ist mir auch recht :m


@ phillip

das ist das Wochenende vor den Sommerferien (für euch meine ferien fangen schon ab dem 22.5 an) 


greez
kevin


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Jut, dann denk ich mal das Pascal und Ich auch können, ich bestimmt,Pascal vlt auch.


----------



## canale grande (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hallo hallo wo sind die anderen jungs denn?????

Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> hallo hallo wo sind die anderen jungs denn?????
> 
> Mfg Rüdiger



Tut mir Leid Rüdiger an dem WE hab ich keine Zeit , aber es waren ja sonst mehr Jungs als nur wir 4 .


----------



## Ecky (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also ich bin dabei ...


----------



## hotabych (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Wäre auch gerne mal wieder dabei. Genauer kann ich es aber leider erst später sagen.

Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## Xarrox (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich muss auch erstma gucken ob da was anliegt |kopfkrat


----------



## fischibald (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi, eigentlich nicht schlecht bin dabei würde aber erst am Samstag nach der Arbeit zu euch stoßen so ab 15Uhr.

Gruß Jan


----------



## -qwertz- (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moin Jungs

wie schauts den aus? lebt ihr überhaupt noch?

termin: 26.06-28.06

location: Dortmund-Ems-Kanal



greez
kevin


----------



## Thecatfisch (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Mein Gott, hätten wir jetzt nen geiles Wedda gehabt


----------



## crossfire (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

So Jungs wann soll das nächste Treffen sein , erstmal Datum dann Gewässer .?!


Haut in die Tasten


----------



## Thecatfisch (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



-qwertz- schrieb:


> Moin Jungs
> 
> wie schauts den aus? lebt ihr überhaupt noch?
> 
> ...





stephanbaum schrieb:


> So Jungs wann soll das nächste Treffen sein , erstmal Datum dann Gewässer .?!
> 
> 
> Haut in die Tasten



Guckst du da #h


----------



## -qwertz- (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

habt ihr alle keine intresse? #c


greez 
kevin


----------



## crossfire (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



-qwertz- schrieb:


> habt ihr alle keine intresse? #c
> 
> 
> greez
> kevin




Wie wärs mit anderen Termin wenn sich bei dem aktuellen Temin keiner meldet


----------



## Xarrox (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Es Kann aber auch sein das es einigen net Gefallen hat dort zu angeln kanal ist nicht jedermanns sache |rolleyes und deswegen meldet sich keiner #6 möglich ist alles


----------



## Thecatfisch (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich fand die Location geil, und diesesmal rüste ich mich besser gegen Kajakfahrer,mit ner Long Distanz Schleuder von Fox  Keine Chance haben die   

Also interesse ist in jedem Falle da ! Solange es vor den Sommerferien ist, also es bei dem Termin bleibt sind Thecatfisch und DD-Baits höchstwahrscheinlich dabei.

Was mich aber auch echt verwundert ist das so wenige Leute sich einfach mal melden .. Hm..


----------



## Rocky71 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Würde auch gerne mit dabei sein!Komme auch aus Dortmund!

Wenn ihr nun mal nen TERMIN habt ,währe eine Info nett!


----------



## hotabych (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also wie ich schon sagte wäre ich höchstwahrscheinlich auch dabei.

@Rocky71 
Termin war doch 26 bis 28.06.09, also Freitag bis Sonntag in 3 Wochen.

Grüße


----------



## fischibald (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Dabei ist alles!
Ich bin da nur wie gesagt wohl erst am Samstag nach der Arbeit.


----------



## -qwertz- (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

also 7 man wären wir schonmal

Teilnehmer:

fischibald (ab samstag)
Rocky71
hotabych
Thecatfisch
DD-Baits
-qwertz-
Xarrox (wen nix dazwischen kommt)


----------



## Xarrox (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich denke schon das ich dabei bin wenn nix dazwischen kommt


----------



## Mxrvxn (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

sind denn noch plätze frei? ich hätte auch eventuel noch lust mitzukommen


----------



## -qwertz- (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

na klar 

bis jetzt haben sich noch net viele gemeldet


----------



## Mxrvxn (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

okay sauber das hört sich ja gut an


----------



## Ecky (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich hatte doch auch gesagt das ich dabei bin, lass mir sowas doch nich entgehen ....... location is gut und termin auch wieso also nich ......


----------



## jenskanne (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi, 
wo soll es den genau hingehen??
mfg jens


----------



## Xarrox (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



jenskanne schrieb:


> hi,
> wo soll es den genau hingehen??
> mfg jens



Dahin wo das treffen das Letzte ma auch war am DEK nähe Hardenberghafen Do-Deusen da die ecke 

Gruß Xarrox


----------



## crossfire (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



jenskanne schrieb:


> hi,
> wo soll es den genau hingehen??
> mfg jens




location: Dortmund-Ems-Kanal

Dortmunder Hafenbecken daneben die Kanalstrecke oder ??#h


----------



## fischibald (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> location: Dortmund-Ems-Kanal
> 
> Dortmunder Hafenbecken daneben die Kanalstrecke oder ??#h


 

Würde ich sagen ich finde da haben wir super Platz und dieses mal wird sich auch mal ein Schuppiger Freund zeigen#a


----------



## Ecky (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

wollen wirs mal hoffen... wenn nich auch nich schlimm... hatten ja letztes mal auch ohne fisch unseren spaß ......


----------



## jenskanne (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi, 
war schon mal einer von euch in henrichenburg oberhalb am hebewerk?
jens


----------



## Xarrox (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

*Mahlzeit Jungs

Rüdiger (CanaleGrande) hat mich Gerade angerufen er hat immoment viel zu tun.
Arbeit Familie etc. dazu kommt noch das sein Pc kaputt ist internet funzt wohl net mehr keine Ahnung #c

Naja also mit dem Treffen nächste woche wird wohl nix hat sich ja eh keiner drum gekümmert.

Aber wenn wir bock auf ein neues haben steht dem nix im wege rüdiger würde auch wieder alles organisieren und klar machen 
Und wenn wir mal nen anderes gewässer probieren wollen oder so kann man sich das ja mal überlegen Kanal, Lippe, See z,b Möhne oder Sorpe kann man sich das ja mal überlegen.

Am wochen ende kommt nen Kumpel von ihm und versucht das internet wieder zum laufen zu bringen und dann werden wa ja hören/lesen was er zu berichten hat.

Ansonsten Allen ein Dickes Petri Heil von ihm #6

MFG Daniel

*


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Das Erklärt ja alles.Gut 

Mit dem Treffen war klar das das leider nicht funzt,wir brauchen da wirklich einen Organisator der Zeit und Boqq hat das zu organisieren, auch mit Karten und allem . 

Und dann wieder mit Grillen, das alles muss ja geklärt werden, finde das hat Rüdiger die letzten beiden Treffen sehr gut hinbekommen. 

Obwohl die Location und Co alles gut am DEK war,und ist. Wäre noch ein neues Gewässer natührlich wieder interessant. Aber naja, das klären wir dann.


----------



## Xarrox (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ja aber karten fürs becken am DEK wird es wohl nicht mehr geben meint rüdiger das war ne einmalige sache und dann wird es eng auf dem stück|kopfkrat


----------



## crossfire (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Ja aber karten fürs becken am DEK wird es wohl nicht mehr geben meint rüdiger das war ne einmalige sache und dann wird es eng auf dem stück|kopfkrat




Dann verteilt man sich halt mehr auf dem Stück ,geht doch auch und ich denke auch das es bei nächsten Treffen nicht ganz so viele sein werden wie bei ersten...


----------



## Xarrox (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Abwarten vielleicht kommen ja auch neue dazu man weiß es ja net  erstma abwarten was der alte man und der kanal wieder da sind was der zu erzählen hat :vik:


----------



## Rocky71 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Würde auch Henrichenburg vorschlagen!

Deusen das kanal stück ist mom so klar das man auf den grund schauen kann!

Man sieht sogar mofa`s,fahrräder und bauzäune!!!


----------



## Ecky (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ist vielleicht jmd. von euch trotzdem am wochenende in dortmund????


----------



## Xarrox (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich bin immer in Dortmund ich Wohne da :vik:


----------



## fischibald (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Ecky schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht jmd. von euch trotzdem am wochenende in dortmund????


 

Hi,
also ich will von Samstag Nachmittag bis Sonntag zum Hafen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## jenskanne (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi, 
hafen nachtfischen??? bist du im verein?
mfg jens


----------



## HH Thozu (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo an alle ich habe mal eine frage zum karpfenangeln ich wollte es mal mit einer haarmontage versuchen mit frolic und wollte wissen ob besser isr mit laufblei oder das blei fest an der schnur zu machen sorry angel seltn auf karpfen und freue mich wenn mir einer von euch ein bischen helfen kann danke 

Gruss aus hamburg und vielen dank 
geuss HH Thozu


----------



## Thecatfisch (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Und warum genau in diesem  Thread? 

Erstmal ist die Suchfunktion sehr hilfreich,den es gibt dazu jedemenge Themen.

Ausdem wenn es nach der Suchfunktion immer noch Fragen gibt, kannste die im '#Hab da mal ne klein...'' Fred stellen oder ein eigenes Thema aufmachen.


----------



## fischibald (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



jenskanne schrieb:


> hi,
> hafen nachtfischen??? bist du im verein?
> mfg jens


 
Hi Jens,
ja bin im ASV.

Gruß Jan


----------



## crossfire (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Und was ging am letzten WE??? 

Ab Mittwoch sind in NRW Ferien !!!#h


----------



## fischibald (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Und was ging am letzten WE???
> 
> Ab Mittwoch sind in NRW Ferien !!!#h


 
Hi bei mir ging nichts, einen Biss versemmelt #qdanach tote Hose.:v


----------



## crossfire (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Nächster Termin 17.7 - ende offen ??


----------



## canale grande (2. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo Leute
nach langer abstinenz(pc-problem)bin ich endlich wieder online.
auf diesem weg erstmal |schild-g an alle,die ein paar unserer freunde überlisten konnten.

in letzter zeit hatte ich leider nicht das vergnügen unseren 
freunden nachzustellen zu können....keine zeit gehabt.
aber nächstes WE. werde ich endlich wieder an meinem geliebten
Canale Grande sitzen.|welcome:
baits sind gerollt und warten darauf dieses jahr den ersten canale grande carp zu verführen.

wie siehts denn mit einem 2ten meeting aus??

Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (2. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Schön das du es geschafft hast Rüdiger

Termin da noch Ferien sind geht das bei den Jugendlichen schnell nur ob der Rest Zeit hat......


----------



## canale grande (2. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Schön das du es geschafft hast Rüdiger
> 
> Termin da noch Ferien sind geht das bei den Jugendlichen schnell nur ob der Rest Zeit hat......



Hi Stephan
ich denke mal das ich für die orga. ein paar wochen brauche,hab heute auch direkt an den DO.AV.eine e-mail geschickt ob die jugl
im Dortmunder Becken fischen dürfen.

die Location war doch OK. die meisten wissen auch wie sie dort hinkommen und platz ist ja auch genügend vorhanden.

ein WE. im September wäre somit möglich,so hat jeder noch genügend zeit alles darauf einzustellen.

Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (2. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ja er lebt noch ja er lebt noch :vik:

Tach Rüdiger na auch mal wieder da?
Haben uns schon alle gefragt was du so treibst 

Also bei einem 2ten Treffen wäre ich auch wieder am Start 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## canale grande (2. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Daniel
ich habe in letzter zeit leider nicht angeln gehen können.....arbeit hatte halt die größere priorität.
hab jetzt aber auch wieder am WE. freizeit und somit die möglichkeit auch mal wieder ein ganzes WE. meinem hobby zu widmen.
am WE. gehts bei mir wieder mal ans wasser...habe schon starke entzugserscheinungen die ich mal wieder abbauen muß.
da kommt freude auf,baits sind fertig gerollt und ab heute abend gibts für unsere freunde ein paar gratis kostproben(anfüttern)bis
donnerstag....freitag soll es dann ab ans wasser gehen.

zum 2ten meeting würde ich ein WE. im September vorschlagen.
um das mit der Orga. so gering wie möglich zu gestallten würde ich die Location vom 1ten Treffen vorschlagen.

Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (2. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ja dann seh ma zu das du den ein oder anderen aufe Matte bekommst |wavey:

Joa September ist gut ein Monat zum Planen solle ausreichen
Joa meinet wegen können wa am DEK an der stelle vom letzen mal schön mit grillen und so :g


----------



## canale grande (2. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Ja dann seh ma zu das du den ein oder anderen aufe Matte bekommst |wavey:
> 
> Joa September ist gut ein Monat zum Planen solle ausreichen
> Joa meinet wegen können wa am DEK an der stelle vom letzen mal schön mit grillen und so :g



ja,so brauche ich mich nicht wieder um eine neue Location kümmern,alles andere wie gehabt(Grill-Big-Boys)stehen bereit.
werde heute abend mal alle anderen anschreiben und dann sehen wir weiter.

Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## lions.den (2. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo,

wenn's terminlich bei mir passt bin ich auch auf alle Fälle mit dabei.
September klingt schon mal gut. kann lediglich am ersten Wochenende im September nicht.
Location fand ich letztens super, können wir also gerne wieder nehmen.

gruß
Christian


----------



## Thecatfisch (2. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

September klingt echt gut, auch wenn es sich so anhört als würde es noch lange dauern,dem ist ja nicht so.

Wäre natührlich wenn nix dazwischenkommt auch wieder dabei,Pascal bestimmt auch. So ein Treffen sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen  .

@rüdiger

Erstmal schön das'te wieder an/im  Board bist.
Warst ja lange genug weg.Haben nen paar Anläufe gestartet was kleinere Treffen angeht, aber war nicht so das gelbe vom Ei.
Besonders was die Karten/spez.Erlaubnisse und Co angeht.

Am besten halten wir das grobe Startposting bei. Was Treffen und Ablauf angeht.Ob es wieder Preise und T-Shirt's gibt wage ich mal zu bezweifeln,Ist aber auch nicht zwingend Notwendig.

Vlt lässt sich ja wieder so ne Gullaschbombe o.ä. organisieren. Überlassen wir mal alles dir und deinen Crganisatoren.

|director: :  Das Dritte AB-Cm ( 2te Große ) ist inner Planung |jump: #6


----------



## canale grande (3. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Jungs#h
hab mal alle angeschrieben die beim letzten Treffen:g dabei waren.
Termin wäre im September am DEK.entweder vom 18-20 oder die Woche darauf vom 25-27.09
Grillen und Gullaschkanone müßten wir allerdings selbst sponsoren.
Ich denk mal das ein Unkostenbeitrag von 10 Euros pro Person ausreicht.

Wer Lust hat #6kann sich ja per mail bei mir melden

Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (3. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Wie gesagt ich wäre dabei :vik:

Beide Termine sind mir Recht.
Nur kann ich diesmal net mit nem Fernseher dienen den hat es Letze woche zerlegt |kopfkrat mein ellenbogen war zuviel für das Display#6


----------



## canale grande (3. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Halb so wild ohne TV|director: machen wir halt unser eigenes Fish and Fun :m
Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## fischibald (4. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi,
na klar bin mit von der Partie:m

Mfg.Jan


----------



## crossfire (4. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Bin auch dabei Termin ziemlich egal.


----------



## Thecatfisch (4. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Dieses mal eventuell Plätze auslosen.

Wer zuerst mal , malt zuerst ist nicht so super, vorallem wenn einige Beruflich oder ähnlichem eh später kommen.

Grillen in jedem Fall,Gulaschkanone oder ähnlichem müsste man organisiert bekommen.

Sonst bleibt alles wie beim alten ?


----------



## crossfire (4. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Plätzr auslosen wäre auch mal ganz lustig muss aber nicht sein.

Sonst halten wir es wie beim letzten mal oder , jugendliche ans Becken oder wer will am Kanal und der rest am Kanal .oder wie seh ich das ?


----------



## Xarrox (4. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also mir ist es Egal wo ich das Sitze Kanal ist eh ne Badewanne da ist das Wurscht |supergri 
Düse Vielleicht morgen da mal hin wollte mir mal nen Bild machen wie es da mit dem Kraut so ausschaut |kopfkrat


----------



## Thecatfisch (4. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Will nicht zwingend in das Becken also den HAfen, ist mir zu viel Kraut  Dafür kenn ich den Kanal zu wenig. Eher so Kanal oder zwischen Kanal und Becken. Wäre halt Ideal.
Aber das wäre nicht nur für mich ideal,sondern auch für andere.Deswegen der Vorschlag mit dem Auslosen, allerdings schon hier im Board wenn jemand ne Skizze hat lässt sich sowas ja machen.
Sonst wär's mir auch Wurscht.War halt nen Vorschlag.


----------



## canale grande (4. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also ich denk mal das wir es mit den Plätzen so machen wie beim letzten mal.
Jeder sucht sich sein Plätzchen wenn er eintrudelt,
egal ob Strecke oder Dortmunder Becken,das ganze soll ja nur ein Treffen mit Grillen u.Co sein.#h
Ok. evtl. gibts auch ein paar Karpfen zu bewundern:g werden wir dann sehen.
Diesmal gibts auch kein sponsoring.
Unkosten pro Person 10 Euros sollten für genügend Grillfleisch u.Holzkohle reichen.
 

Mussen wir uns nur noch auf einen
Termin einigen:m
Gruß Rüdiger

PS. Das Kraut ist auf Strecke u. im 
Do.Becken,aber es gibt auch freie Stellen.
Die Fahrrinne ist auf jedenfall Kraut frei.:m


----------



## crossfire (5. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Klingt gut Rüdiger#6

Sponsoring brauch wir ja auch eigentlich nicht T-Shirt haben ja noch alle 1 -2 Stück 

Das mit den Grillen klingt auch gut ,ich kann ja wieder den Grillmeister spielen :q

Termin ist mir egal im moment kommt noch nichts dazwischen bei beiden Terminen.


----------



## Thecatfisch (5. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Das mit den Grillen klingt auch gut ,ich kann ja wieder den Grillmeister spielen :q



Wann warst denn du mal Grillmeister :q Egal 

Will in die Fahrrinne,kaqq Kraut . Hab geug davon im eigenen See.

Übrigens , Grillen wir 2 mal ?

Wäre übrigens für den 2ten Termin.


----------



## canale grande (5. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ Thecatfisch
Wenn du lust hast kannst du ja auch auf der Strecke angeln.

|director:
Der ASV-Dortmund hat auch das angeln für die jugendlichen im 
Becken genehmigt.

Für Freitag abend kann man ja wie beim letzten mal eine Gullaschkanone bestellen und am Samstag grillen.


Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (5. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich Könnte Toastbrot und Fladenbrot klar machen ich sitze da ja genau an der Quelle :g 

@Rüdiger bist du jetzt am WE am Canale Grande an deinem Stammplatz??

Wenn ja komme ich Samstag Nachmittag mal Rum.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## canale grande (6. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ Daniel
Toast u. Fladenbrot klingt gut.
ja am Samstag bin ich mit Lukas so ab 16 Uhr am Canale Grande
wenn du kommen willst hab ich nichts dagegen#6

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## hotabych (6. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Leute, 

ich wäre dann beim Treffen wahrscheinlich auch dabei, genau kann ich es aber erst später sagen. 

@Rüdiger 
schön, dass du wieder hierher gefunden hast. Schöne Grüße an Lucky und Valeridze

Gruß Andreas


----------



## canale grande (6. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Andeas
würd mich freuen wenn du auch zum Treffen kommen könntest.

Es ist ja noch etwas zeit und der genaue Termin steht ja noch nicht fest.
Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## -qwertz- (7. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moin an alle

bin auch wieder in Germany :q


also ich wär auch wieder dabei und die Termine müssten auch passen wen nichts zwischen kommt. #6



greez
kevin


----------



## canale grande (8. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Kevin|wavey:
Back in Germany...wo warst du denn?

@ all
Der ASV-Dortmund gestattet auch den Erwachsenen im Becken zu Fischen.
Preis 10 Euro für die Tageskarte inclusive Nachtangeln.
Wer will muß sich rechtzeitig melden,ich brauche dazu:
Name-Anschrift und Gebutsdatum.
Die Tickets bringt dann Herr Kovac mit.

Welches WE. favorisiert ihr?

Ich wäre für den 25-27.09.:m

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## -qwertz- (8. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moinsen

Joar 25.9 - 27.9 klingt jut, würde auf jeden Fall passen #6



@ canale grande

Ich war in Norwegen #6 ich sag nur Schnee und Bodefrost im Sommer :m einfach nur geil :q


greez
kevin


----------



## canale grande (8. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ Kevin
Mein Vater fährt auch immer nach Skandinavien,aber ich steh nicht so darauf.

Bin gleich erstmal am Canale Grande mit Lucky#6

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (9. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Jungs
Bin auch wieder zurück vom Canale Grande,konnte mit Lukas einen schönen Spiegler mit 23 Pfd. zum Landgang überreden.

Ich hoffe mal das wir beim Meeting auch ein paar schöne Fänge
verzeichnen können.

Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (9. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Petri Rüdiger !!

Ich hatte leider kein Erfolg mehr nach dem du mich Angerufen hattes...

Und konnte gestern auch net mehr rumkommen ist noch was dazwischen gekommen |krach:

Naja nochmal nen Dickes Petri von mir!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## hotabych (9. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hey, dickes Petri von mir! Dann hat es doch noch geklappt, echt schöner Fisch. Kam er dann noch nachts oder schon morgen früh?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## canale grande (10. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Danke für die Glückwünsche#h

Der Canale Grande war außnahmsweise mal wieder spendabel 

@ Xarrox...  schade das es bei dir nicht so gut gelaufen ist, aber der ein oder andere Dicke wird dir dieses Jahr schon noch an die Wäsche gehen:m

@ Hotabych... morgens hat es geklingelt#w#w

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (11. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Petri Rüdiger schöner Fisch #6

Ich war auch wieder raus bis gerade , lief top innerhalb von 25h 4 Runs , 3 Fische geharkt und 2 Fische gelandet.

Einen kampfstarken Satzie und einen 14pfd ,leider nur die Bilder vom Satzie da das Handy dann leer war .


Nächste Carpmeeting müsste kla gehen.

@Canale Grande hab noch nen Kumpel gefunden der auch mit möchte ,der gleiche der schon mal mit wollte. Bekommst deshalb noch ne Nachricht.


----------



## canale grande (11. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Petri Stephan#6#6

4 Runs hätte ich auch gerne mal wieder|supergri 

Das mit deinem Kumpel ist OK.ist er denn auch noch jugendlicher?

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (11. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> Petri Stephan#6#6
> 
> 4 Runs hätte ich auch gerne mal wieder|supergri
> 
> ...



Jo er ist 13 oder 14 hat auch Kanalkarte.


----------



## canale grande (11. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Jo er ist 13 oder 14 hat auch Kanalkarte.


 
OK.Stephan

Hast du dir inzwischen auch die Karte besorgt,oder möchtest du wieder im Dortmunder Becken fischen?


----------



## fischibald (11. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi,
also ich bin gestern nach dem Füttern mit der Gufi Rute zum Hardenberghafen gefahren und mußte feststellen es gibt viele Krautfreie Stellen, wir können also mit einigen Leuten ins Becken.#h

Gruß Jan


----------



## crossfire (11. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> OK.Stephan
> 
> Hast du dir inzwischen auch die Karte besorgt,oder möchtest du wieder im Dortmunder Becken fischen?




Hab auch die Karte.


----------



## canale grande (12. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo Jungs
Wer von euch möchte  im Dortmunder Becken
fischen......???

Dazu brauche ich dann euren Namen mit Anschrift und Geburtsdatum|wavey:

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## Rocky71 (12. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Würde mich beim nächsten Treffen (25.9 - 27.9) gerne einklinken!

Dortmunder Becken!? ASV Dortmund oder Kanalkarte(hab ich)?


----------



## Xarrox (12. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Was soll denn der Spaß kosten fürs Becken???!?


----------



## Thecatfisch (12. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Spaß kosten fürs Becken???!?



Glaube doch 15Euro oder so ne?


----------



## canale grande (12. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Spaß kosten fürs Becken???!?



Ich denk mal 10 Euros pro Tageskarte.

@Rocky 71
Hi klar kannst du mitfischen #h

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (12. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

10x3=30€ Ne das mir zuviel dann geh ich Verband :g


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> 10x3=30€ Ne das mir zuviel dann geh ich Verband :g



Ich werd und kann für ein Weekend keine 30Euro alleine für die Karte ausgeben.Baits,Kleinkram,Futter,Kosten für's Grillen.

Das ist leider zuviel.

Beim letzten mal waren es 15 Euro.Das war noch im Rahmen.

Wenn ich mir Überlege das ein Verein von mir einen Jahresbeitrag von 30Euro verlangt,für 1 Jahr also 365 Tage,da kann ich schlecht für 3 Tage 30 Ausgeben.
Bzw kann schon, aber ist doch in Verbindung mit den anderen Kosten für einen Jugentlichen etwas Krass 

Vielleicht lässt sich daran ja noch irgentetwas drehen.


----------



## canale grande (13. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Ich werd und kann für ein Weekend keine 30Euro alleine für die Karte ausgeben.Baits,Kleinkram,Futter,Kosten für's Grillen.
> 
> Das ist leider zuviel.
> 
> ...



Jugendliche 15 Euros wie gehabt u. die Erwachsenen 30 Euros fürs WE.

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (13. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also für 15 Euro kauf ich mir lieber nen Kasten Bier und Besauf mich in meinem Zelt :g 

Für 30Euronen könnte man sogar einen Anderen Service in Anspruch nehmen |sagnix die treiben sich doch auch da rum ab und zu


----------



## canale grande (13. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich finde die Ticketpreise vom ASV-Dortmund auch zu teuer|kopfkrat

war auch nur eine Frage |blab jemand Interesse hat dort zu fischen#c
das Nachtangeln wäre ja im Preis inbegriffen.


----------



## canale grande (14. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Jungs#h

Hab Heute einen halben Tag Urlaub bekommen u. gleich gehts übers WE. an den Canale Grande:g

Meld mich dann mal am Sonntag#h

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (14. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Also für 15 Euro kauf ich mir lieber nen Kasten Bier und Besauf mich in meinem Zelt :g
> 
> Für 30Euronen könnte man sogar einen Anderen Service in Anspruch nehmen |sagnix die treiben sich doch auch da rum ab und zu




Daniel füllst dich noch sooo jung das du dich als Jugendlicher zählst ?:q

Dann werden wir dieses mal was zu laufen haben wenn fast alle am Kanal fischen.


----------



## Xarrox (14. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich bin ja auch noch Jung :vik: also im Gegensatz zu Rüdiger auf jeden Fall |muahah:


----------



## mr.mezzo (15. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo 
Mein Name is Julian Dünninghaus und bin 13 jahre alt ich wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen weil ich zum nächsten Treffen auch komme!^^
gruß


----------



## canale grande (16. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Jungs #h
Bin wieder zurück vom Canale Grande....
Jan hat auch eine Nacht mitgefischt und konnte eine fette Brasse landen,leider gab es kein Carps die uns besuchen wollten.

Im Dortmunder Becken waren auch 2 Karpfenangler die 2 schöne
Spiegler gefangen haben.
Na ja, es kann ja nicht immer so gut laufen, blanken gehört 
dazu|bla:|bla:|bla:
@ Julian 
schön das du auch mitfischen möchtest,es wird wohl das WE. vom 25-27.09 sein,wenn du im Dortmunder Becken angeln möchtest brauche ich deine Anschrift Name u. Geburtsdatum.

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## mr.mezzo (16. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ Julian 
schön das du auch mitfischen möchtest,es wird wohl das WE. vom 25-27.09 sein,wenn du im Dortmunder Becken angeln möchtest brauche ich deine Anschrift Name u. Geburtsdatum.

Hallo Rüdiger...
Bin der kollege von Stephan   ....  ich möchte nich im becken fichen ...die kanal karte habe ich


----------



## -qwertz- (16. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moin

Wie siehts den krauttechnisch im Becken aus? Is es befischbar ? |supergri

@rüdiger

bis wann müsstest du es wissen ob wir im becken fischen wollen oder nicht?



greez
kevin


----------



## canale grande (16. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@Julian
schön das du die Kanalkarte hast#h
@ Kevin
Im Kanal ist überall Kraut egal ob auf Strecke oder im Dortmunder Becken , aber es gibt auch krautfreie Stellen.
Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (16. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Joa man kann sogar von der Spundwand aufn Grund schauen so klar ist das was der grund ist krautig sieht aus wie Gras |supergri


----------



## canale grande (17. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

_*Hallo Jungs|wavey:
ich hab mal das Startposting
geändert u. die neuen Daten eingetragen

Die Jungs die beim letzten mal dabei waren hab ich mal in die Liste aufgenommen.....ihr hattet euch ja auch alle gemeldet#6#6
evtl. gibt es auch ein paar neue Teilnehmer

max. 16 Teilnehmer

kein Sponsoring

Unkostenbeitrag 10 Euros fürs Grillen und Gullaschkanone

Anmeldung bis 5.09 per mail an mich

Es ist noch 1 Platz frei

Gruß Rüdiger



*_


----------



## canale grande (21. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Jungs#h

Ein Arbeitskollege von mir will auch zum Meeting kommen,er hat schon ein paar mal versucht sich anzumelden aber irgendwie haut es nicht hin#c

Na ja wollte nur mal bescheid sagen das er auch dabei ist.

Sein Name ist Stephan.......mysti
wenn er es geschafft hat sich anzumelden wird er sich aber noch persöhnlich vorstellen#h

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (21. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ah noch ein Stephan , wenigstens richtig ohne f geschrieben 

Wie viele Teilnehmer sind wir den jetzt ca ?


----------



## canale grande (22. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Ah noch ein Stephan , wenigstens richtig ohne f geschrieben
> 
> Wie viele Teilnehmer sind wir den jetzt ca ?





Bis jetzt sind 15 gemeldet:g

PS.
Gleich gehts mit Lucky ab ans Wasser....wollen mal bis morgen früh einen Versuch starten:q

Allen die am Wasser sind ein fettes Petri:m

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (24. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Jungs 
am WE. gab es einen schönen Blank,ich hatte aber auch nichts angefüttert und war nur für 10 Std. am Wasser.
Ich hoffe mal das es beim nächsten mal klappt|bla:

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (27. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Jungs|wavey:
keiner mehr da???????

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (27. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> Hi Jungs|wavey:
> keiner mehr da???????
> 
> Gruß Rüdiger




nö 

ist das Meeting jetzt vom 25-27 oder der termin 2 wochen davor ? Der erste Termin wäre viel besser für mich bei 2ten könnte es knapp werden.


----------



## Xarrox (27. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich bin noch da #h


----------



## canale grande (27. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Ich bin noch da #h



|wavey:aloa Daniel

@Stephan es wird wohl der 25-27.09  sein |wavey:

*@all
|director:alle neuen Daten sind im 
Startposting
*


----------



## canale grande (28. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Jungs #h

Hab heute halben Tag Urlaub bekommen  :q |good::q
und werde heute abend mal mein Glück versuchen....mal sehn

ob ein paar#w#w#w#w vorbeischauen#6

Geht noch jemand ?

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## -qwertz- (28. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moin Moin

wens am 25-27.09 stattfindet werd ich vllt etwas später aufkreuzen, kann ich aber noch nicht genau sagen #c


bin heute oder vllt morgen für eine nacht raus anne lippe schaun was so geht.



greez
kevin


----------



## Xarrox (28. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Werd auch ma gleich los bis Sonntag ma guggen ob denn diesmal nach langer durststrecke einer auf der matte landet


----------



## canale grande (30. August 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Jungs#h
Bei mir gabs leider nichts auf die Matte#c
Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## lions.den (1. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Bin gestern abend spontan zum Kanal gefahren um ne Nacht zu fischen. Wie nicht anders zu erwarten ohne Fisch....

Allerdings fand ich dass im Gegensatz zum letzten mal weniger platz ist bedingt durch viele Büsche etc am Ufer. Falls noch mehr Leute auf der Strecke fischen wollen, müsste man wohl weiter nach oben Richtung Brücke ausweichen.

Zum Kraut. Im Becken und in Mündungsbereich auf jeden Fall deutlich vorhanden. Im becken reichen die Planzen bis kurz unter die Oberfläche. Hätte es mir aber schlimmer vorgestellt.

Fand auch dass da sehr viel los war, zumindest für nen Montag. Insg. 4 weitere Angler und ne kleine Zeltstadt in dem Waldgebiet.

gruß
Christian


----------



## Xarrox (1. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

In de Zeltstadt da Wohnen Obdachlose |uhoh:
Aber Rüdiger hat wohl schon mit der Wasserpolizei gesprochen wenn das Treffen ist ein Anruf dann werden die dort Vertrieben.

Rü wird bestimmt noch wat dazu schreiben in den nächsten Tagen.

P.S ich muss eventuel am 26.9 Arbeiten :vwerd es aber dich nächsten tage noch erfahren.
Das heißt stoße dann am Samstag dazu.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## canale grande (1. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Aloa#h

Die Leute im Wäldchen werden am 25.09. nicht mehr da sein.

Herr Wand von der W.Polizei hat mir versprochen das wir ohne Störungen unser Meeting genießen können:m

@Christian 
warum hast du nicht Bescheid gesagt dann hätte ich mich mal sehen lassen.

*@ all
ich warte immer noch auf eure Anmeldungen

Gruß Rüdiger
*


----------



## crossfire (1. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich werde warscheinlich kommen weiß aber noch nicht ob Freitag oder Samstag.

Freitag könnte eng werden weiß nicht genau wann ich aus Köln zurück komme ,und dann noch Tackel packen |rolleyes


----------



## lions.den (2. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Irgendwie sahen die Leute gar nicht nach Obdachlosen aus, mit einem hab ich am nächsten morgen noch ein bisschen gequatscht. Aber wenn die beim Meeting weg sind, haben wir auf jeden fall n bisschen Platz.

@Rüdiger

Das ganze war ne spontane sache, wollte abends um acht noch n bisschen an die Ruhr bei mir, aber hab mir dann doch gedacht, warum nicht schnell an den kanal.
Bist du vorm Meeting nochmal irgendwann am Kanal?


----------



## fischibald (2. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi,
also ich komme auf jeden Fall es könnte nur sein das ich wie Daniel erst Samstag kann.
Rüdiger was ist mit jetzt Samstsg bist du am Canale Grande?

Gruß Jan


----------



## canale grande (2. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Jan 
wenn alles gut geht gehe ich ab Freitag abend angeln|rolleyes
Samstag ist auf jedenfall gebucht.
willst du auch los?

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## fischibald (2. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> Hi Jan
> wenn alles gut geht gehe ich ab Freitag abend angeln|rolleyes
> Samstag ist auf jedenfall gebucht.
> willst du auch los?
> ...


 
Ich habe jetzt eine Woche lang Seeluft geschnuppert jetzt wartet der Kanal auf mich:vik:


----------



## canale grande (2. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



fischibald schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt eine Woche lang Seeluft geschnuppert jetzt wartet der Kanal auf mich:vik:



Dann wünsch ich dir mal ein dickes Petri:m


----------



## canale grande (8. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

*Hallo Leute 
Das Meeting ist vom 25.09-27.09
Die Kontodaten sind raus|bla:|bla:|bla:
Bitte überweist das Geld so schnell wie möglich.......#h
spätestens bis zum 21.09.|krach:
Bis jetzt haben sich 13 Leute 
gemeldet.

Hotabytch-Valleriji 62 wissen noch nicht ob sie dabei sind.

Gruß Rüdiger|wavey:


*


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

In Anbetracht der Dinge  und Obwohl wir im Kanal sitzen wollen ( also DD-Baits und Ich) würd ich mal sagen das dann doch die Beckenkarte besser ist. 
Da Stephanbaum eine Verbandkarte besitzt , somit ja zuzahlen müsste, würde er auch im Becken fischen wollen.Sitzt er auch im Kanal.

An der Stelle wo er das letzte mal Saß,kann man ja Theoretisch auch den Kanal beangeln.Ich sitz ja eh neben Pascal, da machen wirs einfach so, das er ne Rute mit bei mir, und ich ne Rute mit bei Ihm auf Pod tue.Somit können wir beide jeweils eine Rute in den Kanal pfeffern.Also diese Ecke da (wo das Schild steht) Denke mal, damit könnte sich selbst DD-baits zuufrieden geben 

Also wäre nett wenn du das Arangieren könntest, dass wie beim letzten mal dieser Typ da vorbeikommt, und uns die Karten gegen Vorlage des Scheins und Abgabe von 12 Euro aushändigt.

Sollte alles klappen denk ich mal das wir gegen 16 Uhr oder so Eintrudeln, also wenn wir das schaffen.Am Freitag.


----------



## hotabych (9. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also, ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei.

Rüdiger, habe dir eine PN geschickt.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## canale grande (9. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ TheCatfisch

Wenn ihr im Becken angelt geht das wohl schlecht das ihr gleichzeitig im  Kanal Ruten ablegt.
Auf der Ecke wäre ja Kevin, wie beim letzten mal.
Stephan hat sich ja die Verbandskarte besorgt und will mit seinem Kollege..Mr.Mezzo auf der Strecke angeln.
Das mit den Tickets kann ich aber mit dem ASV-DOrtmund
abklären.Es waren aber glaub ich 15 Euros fürs gesammte WE.

Dazu brauche ich nochmal eure Anschrift und Geburtsdatum.

Gruß Rüdiger


@Hotabytch
Schön das du auch dabei bist#6
Kontodaten habe ich dir geschickt:m
Jetzt fehlt nur noch Valleritze:q


----------



## hotabych (11. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> @Hotabytch
> Schön das du auch dabei bist#6
> Kontodaten habe ich dir geschickt:m
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch Valleritze:q



das Geld gebe ich dir heute direkt, brauche dann nicht überweisen. Bis gleich am Kanal.

Gruss


----------



## crossfire (13. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

So Jungs leider meine Absage für das Treffen ,kommen bei mir einfach zu viele Termin dazwischen. Da ich eh erst aber Samstag Zeit hätte.

Allen aber viel Glück und Spaß


----------



## Xarrox (13. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> So Jungs leider meine Absage für das Treffen ,kommen bei mir einfach zu viele Termin dazwischen. Da ich eh erst aber Samstag Zeit hätte.
> 
> Allen aber viel Glück und Spaß



Schade aber ich weiß auch erst am Do-oder Fr obich kann Firma geht immoment in Arbeit unter |rolleyes


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Schade aber ich weiß auch erst am Do-oder Fr obich kann Firma geht immoment in Arbeit unter |rolleyes



Bei meinem Vater ist es genau umgekehrt |krach:

Schade das Heer Baum nicht kann . Hm.. dann sind ja jetzt wieder 2-3 PLätze Frei. Und das 2 Wochen vorm Meeting.


----------



## crossfire (14. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Bei meinem Vater ist es genau umgekehrt |krach:
> 
> Schade das Heer Baum nicht kann . Hm.. dann sind ja jetzt wieder 2-3 PLätze Frei. Und das 2 Wochen vorm Meeting.




Beim Heer bin ich noch nicht das braucht noch 4 Jahre  

Kann man halt nicht ändern.

Thecatfish dann bekommst nächstes Jahr dein Geld wieder


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Beim Heer bin ich noch nicht das braucht noch 4 Jahre
> 
> Kann man halt nicht ändern.
> 
> Thecatfish dann bekommst nächstes Jahr dein Geld wieder



Man Man Man(n) ! :m

Kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein. 


Naja,denke das wird das letzte CM im Jahre 2009 sein.

BIs jetzt sagt der Wetterbericht das es nächsten Freitag am 25.9. gutes Wetter gibt, auch am We...naja, gestern hieß es noch es soll Sonntags etwas regnen  #6 Ihr kennt ja den immer Stimmenden Wetterbericht:vik:


----------



## canale grande (14. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@Stephan
Schade das es bei dir nicht klappt...evtl. beim nächsten 
Treffen#h
@Xarrox
Toi Toi Toi

Wetterbericht für den 25-27....?????
Aufbauen und Abbauen im Trocknen....wäre schon ganz OK.

2 Plätze sind noch frei

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## Ecky (14. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hey Leute ! 
leider muss ich auch meine absage verkünden da ich gerade im Umzugsstress bin, würde gerne kommen aber sitzt zeitlich leider nicht dran, hoffe das ich beim nächsten treffen dann wieder dabei sein kann!!! 

Tight lines


----------



## hotabych (15. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Auch ich kann leider  doch nicht beim  Treffen dabei sein.

War eigentlich schon alles abgemacht und jetzt wird mir doch ein  Strich durch die Rechnung gezogen. Schade, aber da kann ich nichts machen, Familie geht halt vor....

Wünsche allen anderen jetzt schon mal viel Spaß beim Meeting.


----------



## Xarrox (15. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Man Man Man jetzt hagelt es aber Absagen :vSpätestens Freitag weiß ich bescheid ob ich Arbeiten muss oder nicht...|uhoh:


----------



## -qwertz- (15. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

schade das ihr net dabei sein könnt  kann man halt nichts machen 


Wer is den jetzt alles dabei??*

1.canale grande
2.Vallerij 62           ---->??            
3.Carphunter 79      
4.Xarrox                ---->weiß noch net genau 
5.fischibald
6.lions.den      
7.Rocky 71            ---->?? 
8.mysti                  ---->??

Jugendliche Teilnehmer
1.Thecatfisch
2.qwertz
3.DD-Baits
*


----------



## canale grande (15. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Jungs|wavey:
Schade das es bei euch nicht klappt
Abgesagt haben bis jetzt Hotabytch-Ecky u. Stephanbaum
Valleriji u. Xarrox wissen noch nicht Bescheid.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das der Rest steht,also wären wir 9 oder
10 Leute.
Dann könnte man sogar mit 3 Ruten angeln und Platz wäre auch mehr vorhanden.
Naja wir werden sehen was los ist.
Ich bin jedenfalls am 25 am Start:vikb mit oder ohne Treffen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## fischibald (15. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also ich muß Samstag bis Mittag noch Arbeiten:v
komme von der Arbeit aber sofort zum Kanal#6 und Freitag schaue ich nach Feierabend auch bei euch vorbei.


----------



## mr.mezzo (15. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

*1.canale grande
2.Vallerij 62 ---->?? 
3.Carphunter 79 
4.Xarrox ---->weiß noch net genau 
5.fischibald
6.lions.den 
7.Rocky 71 ---->?? 
8.mysti ---->??

Jugendliche Teilnehmer
1.Thecatfisch
2.qwertz
3.DD-Baits*






...kevin ich bin auch noch dabei


----------



## Thecatfisch (17. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

In 7 Tagen ist das 3te Carp-Meeting !

Auch wenn es nicht so scheinen mag . (was die Aktivität hier betrifft  ) 

Ich selbst freue mich jedenfalls darauf, wieder viel zu Fachsimpeln und im Kanal zu fischen . Vielleicht lässt sich ja dieses Mal der eine oder andere Karpfen auf unseren Matten Blicken, was ich natührlich sehr gut fände.

Wiederum ist das natührlich nicht das wichtigste,aber wäre wie gesagt ganz schön  

Was das Wetter angeht scheint es garnicht mal so verkehrt zu werden, die Vorraussage für 8 Tage kann zwar nicht sooo genau sein, aber dennoch ist die Tendenz supi..Sprich Sonnig und leicht bewölkt.(Sowohl beim Ab - als auch beim Aufbau)
 Nähere Infos zu Luftdruck,eventuellen Regenfällen und der Windgeschwindigkeit, werde ich wie beim letzten mal Versuchen mitzuteilen..also hier in diesem Thread zu posten. Soll auch nur ne Grobe Info sein.

Die Sachen sind von meinem Letzten Seeaufenthalt noch gut in Schwung gehalten , und alles ist Sortiert.
Frische Baits hab ich auch, was das Organisieren des nächsten Wochenendes am Dek natührlich sehr vereinfacht.ISt mir auch recht. Finde den Stress, den man sich manchmal selber beim Angeln macht nicht so dolle.

Von mir erstmal Tight Lines :m


----------



## canale grande (17. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

_*Aloa mr.mezzo
schön das du auch dabei bist#h

Also im Augenblick sind wir 9 Leute,überweisungen hab ich bis jetzt von 5 |kopfkrat
@ TheCatfisch u.DD-Baits Tickets gehn klar:m
Gruß Rüdiger

*_


----------



## -qwertz- (17. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moinsen 

joar schaun wie das 3te CM wird, freu mich auch schon drauf, sind aber diesmal leider ein paar weniger.

@ rüdiger 
hab heut auch überwiesen  ging leider net früher :q 



greez
kevin


----------



## canale grande (17. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



-qwertz- schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> joar schaun wie das 3te CM wird, freu mich auch schon drauf, sind aber diesmal leider ein paar weniger.
> 
> ...



Halb so wild ,haben eh noch nicht alle überwiesen
Ja dann schaun wir mal wie es wird.....bin auch gespannt|bla:
Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (17. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Mahlzeit
*
SCHLECHTE NACHRICHTEN!!!!*

Auch ich kann Leider an dem Treffen net dran Teilnehmen#q#q

Aber ich komme Freitag Abend oder Samstag mal rum die Lage Checken

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Thecatfisch (17. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Das ja mal voll der Dreck...

@Rüdiger

Wollt ich dich gerade Fragen bzw dir ne Private Nachricht schicken was die Karten angeht  So auch gut.

Ist aber Schade das nur relativ wenige können..machen wir einfach das beste drauß


----------



## canale grande (17. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> *
> SCHLECHTE NACHRICHTEN!!!!*
> 
> ...



Schade Daniel
na ja bleiben noch 9 Leute übrig......noch mehr Absagen??????

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (21. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Mahlzeit
War gerade bei der Sparkasse um zu sehen wer alles die 10 Euro
fürs grillen usw. überwiesen hat.

Bis jetzt haben überwiesen:
Canale Grande
Mysti
Carphunter 79
Fischibald
qwertz
lions.den
Was ist mit dem Rest der Truppe?
TheCatfisch
DD-Baits
mr.mezzo
Rocky 71

Ich hab früh genug die Kontodaten per-mail geschickt,heute war Stichtag und Ich habe keine Lust in Vorkasse zu gehn.

Was geht jetzt.....??????

Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## lions.den (21. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo,

Ok da haste es ja grad nochmal geändert, wollt dir nämlich sagen, dass mein Geld eigtl auch da sein müsste...

Muss euch aber leider auch sagen, dass ich wohl nur eine Nacht wieder mitmache, welche ist noch ungewiss...

gruß
Christian


----------



## canale grande (21. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



lions.den schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ok da haste es ja grad nochmal geändert, wollt dir nämlich sagen, dass mein Geld eigtl auch da sein müsste...
> 
> ...



Hi Christian

Hab dich nachgetragen,hatte dich leider vergessen.
Schade das du nur eine Nacht kannst,naja immerhin!!!!


----------



## Xarrox (21. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Man Könnte das Treffen auch schon fast abblasen |rolleyes und verschieben oder so keine ahnung jetzt bleibt alles an dir Hängen Rüdiger #c


----------



## canale grande (21. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also Lust habe ich schon aufs Treffen.....eigentlich halb so wild ob nun 16 oder nur 8 Leute kommen.
Außerdem hab ich schon die Karten für Philipp u. Pascall beim ASV-Do. bestellt...Grillfleisch u. Gullaschkanone hab ich auch schon vorbestellt.
OK. das könnte man noch auf die Anzahl der Teilnehmer reduzieren.
Naja mal schaun wer sich noch alles meldet.

Auf jedenfall stehen bis jetzt 8 Leute.

Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## Rocky71 (22. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

kann leider net! Arbeit!

Aber beim nächsten bin ich dabei!


----------



## Thecatfisch (22. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ist die Überweisung bei dir noch nicht eingegangen Rüdiger ?

Komisch, sollte aber Heute oder Morgen da sein,die Postbank ist da etwas langsamer..dennoch sollten die das hinbekommen, Geld ist jedenfalls überwiesen. 

Hab für Pascal und mich Überwiesen, also 20 Euro.

Sind ab Heute ja nur noch 3 Tage. Bis zum Meeting.

Das Wetter siht wirklich super aus . Top Bedingungen also 

Beim Aufbauen Sonne und so gut wie kein Wind . ( richtig so ) Beim Abbauen ebbenfalls Sonne Pur und kein Wind. Das nenn ich mal ne anständige Vorraussage.
Zum Luftdruck ist ebenfalls zu sagen das er die ganze Wocheüber bei 1025 hectopascal liegt, also schön Konstant . 

Strmböen bis 80km/h bleiben uns dieses mal erspart, nicht so wie beim letzten mal 

Sollte also alles in allem ein super Ab Treffen Werden !

Villeicht teilen die Karpfen diese Meinung ja auch und kommen mal bei uns auf den Matten vorbei >((('>


----------



## Rudi_Rapfen (22. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

na ich hoffe euch kommt der Brand von heut Nacht nicht zuvor, hab gesehen das es da im Hafen richtig am lodern war.Nich das Löschwasser den Karpfen scheu macht!
Viel Glück euch allen,werd vielleicht am Samstag mal kommen um zu sehen was ihr da veranstaltet...dann bin ich das nächste mal dabei ;-)


----------



## canale grande (22. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ Rocky 71 u. Rudi Rapfen
Dann bis zum nächsten mal#h

@TheCatfisch
Wenn du überwiesen hast ist das OK. eure Tickets schickt mir der ASV-Do.ich werde sie euch dann aushändigen.
Auch noch schöne Grüße an den Wetterfrosch:q

Außerdem müssen wir auf die Gullaschkanone verzichten weil sonst unser Budget nicht ausreicht.
Dafür können wir aber an beiden Tagen Grillen.

Ich werd wohl auch erst gegen nachmittag da sein.

wir sehn uns dann am Wasser:g


----------



## Xarrox (22. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also ich komme am Samstag Nachmittag mal rum hallo sagen :q wenn ich es schaffe#c


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ja Geuüuül.

Nicht schlecht , 2 mal Grillen klingt gut, besser klingt noch der Pieper, wenn er aufheult wärend wir Grillen, was mir zumindesatens komischerweise öfters passiert, endweder mal für kleine Angler oder gerade am Essen.. genau dann beißts.. naja 

Wetter steht noch wie gestern gesagt .

Werde Morgen einkaufen gehen und alles zuende packen /Vorbereiten. Sodass alles chillig / ohne Stress ableuft. Das einzigste was noch zu klären ist wie wir abgeholt werden, also von wem, wenn das jetzt noch geklärt ist ist alles Paletti.


----------



## canale grande (23. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

*@TheCatfisch
Schöne Aussichten.
Ihr dürft dieses Mal mit 3 Ruten angeln....alles wird gut :q  
@mr.mezzo
Überweisung ist angekommen

Gruß Rüdiger
*


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Wir auch ? 

Dürfen wir nicht wegen der fehlenden Verbandskarte nur mit 2 Ruten Angeln ?

Hatte Anfang des Jahres 4 Karpfenruten, eine Hab ich verkauft und eine verschenkt.. hab also gar keine 3 Ruten mehr 

Sonst leg ich halt eine auf was anderes raus


----------



## -qwertz- (23. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> Außerdem müssen wir auf die Gullaschkanone verzichten weil sonst unser Budget nicht ausreicht.
> Dafür können wir aber an beiden Tagen Grillen.



find ich gut :vik: grillen is mir eh lieber 

naja wetter scheint ja auch zupassen #6 jetzt kommts nur noch auf die stimmung und auf die fischen an 


greez
Kevin


----------



## Rocky71 (23. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Komme vielleicht zum zuschauen vorbei!Wenns klappt!


----------



## canale grande (24. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

*@all
Ich muß morgen leider arbeiten,in der Firma ist jemand krank geworden.Kann deßhalb erst so gegen 18 Uhr am Kanal sein.
Ihr könnt ja dann auch etwas später kommen,oder ihr müßt warten.

@TheCatfisch
Macht ihr halt eine Funrute raus:q

Gruß Rüdiger

PS. Bitte bringt auch Teller-Messer u. Gabel mit


*


----------



## Thecatfisch (24. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hab doch 3 Ruten, die eine hab ich nur bei nem Kollegen stehen gelassen ( über 3 Monate lang  ) werde die gleich abholen und ne alte Rolle (naja, was heist alt) von dranmachen. zusätzlich noch ein Zusatz Kilogram an frisch gerollten baits und dann die dritte mal direkt ins Kraut. 

Werde morgen recht früh eintrudeln.. lass mit dann einfach viel Zeit beim Aufbauen und Montagen rausbringen..wird dann Morgen alles ein bisschen chilliger .. Gut so


----------



## canale grande (24. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Halloooooo....wo sind die anderen jungs|uhoh:

Wir sehen uns am Wasser#w#w#w|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## -qwertz- (24. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Soooooo...

bei mir ist schon fast alles gepackt :vik: muss nur noch ins auto, oder lieber nen  LKW |kopfkrat verstaut werden und dann kanns auch schon losgehn.

werd auch früher als eigentlich geplant eintrudeln werd dann aber auch in Ruhe mein tackle aufbaun,loten etc.


Naja wir sehn uns dann am Wasser :vik:


greez
Kevin #:


----------



## Ecky (24. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Jungs wünsch euch viel spaß und dicke fische, hoffe ich werd nächstes mal auch wieder dabei sein.


----------



## Thecatfisch (25. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Sooooooooo

 Schuuuuule auuuus 

Werd denke ich mal so um 4 Eintrudeln, jenachdem wie schnell Pascal mit allem fertig ist.

Packe dann auch alles in Ruhe aus und Baue alles auf.

Naja jut, Hoffen wir mal das wir erfolgreich sind 

Bis gleich am DEK


----------



## canale grande (25. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Aloa#h
Bin jetzt auch endlich zuhause #d
noch alles verstauen
und ab gehts
hoffentlich kommen ein paar fette#w#w#wvorbei:q

bis gleich #h


----------



## Xarrox (25. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Komme nachher auch mal rum #h


----------



## Rocky71 (26. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

werd mal schauen ob ich euch finde!


----------



## Xarrox (26. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

War vorhin mal da der erste 30er wurde schon gefangen :g ma sehen was noch so kommt #h


----------



## crossfire (26. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Gestern war wohl einen guten Stimmung beim Meeting , hauptsache ihr habt das Feuer anbekommen.

Noch viele Dicke Carps.


----------



## Ecky (27. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Los Jungs ich will BILDER und Fische sehen, hoffe mal das es gut was zu gucken gibt!


----------



## canale grande (27. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

_Hallo Jungs
Bin wieder zurück vom Meeting.
Hat mir sehr gut gefallen das WE.
Wir waren zwar nicht soviele Leute wie beim letzten Mal, aber das Wetter und die Stimmung war  Suuupaaa.
Gegen Mittag gabs dann bei Christian  einen schönen Fullrun:vik:und er konnte einen schönen Spiegler von 15 kg landen.

|schild-g zum PB.

Leider war das der einzige Fisch den wir fangen konnten,aber wir haben uns ja schonmal gesteigert,denn beim letzten Mal hatten wir ja noch kollektiv geblankt:q:q
Grüße auch nochmal an alle die diesmal nicht dabei sein konnten#h

Hier noch Christians schöner Spiegler:m
 bin mal gespannt auf die anderen Bilder
Guß Rüdiger 




_


----------



## Xarrox (27. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Very Nice !!!:vik::vik:
Geiles Dingen #6


----------



## Rocky71 (27. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

geiles tierchen! ;-)

hoffe bin beim nächsten treffen dabei!


----------



## Rudi_Rapfen (27. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

petri zu dem schönen Fisch!!!
schade das nicht mehr dicke Fische gefangen wurden.War ja am Samstag mal zum luschern bei euch und bin das nächste mal mit Sicherheit dabei(wenn`s passt)leider hab ich den einzigen Fisch um eine Stunde verpasst,leider war der Fänger ja auch schon weg.Trotzem, ich hoffe es hat euch trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht und ich darf mich dann wie gesagt beim nächsten Meeting mit anschließen...Gruß Oliver


----------



## canale grande (27. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@Rocky 71 u. Rudi_ Rapfen
Dann sehn wir uns ja beim nächsten Treffen#h


----------



## -qwertz- (27. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moin
War natrülich wieder ein geiles Treffen, auch wen wir recht wenige waren, diesmal gabs sogar Fisch :vik:. Christian oder auch Lions.den war der glückliche, er konnte am Samstag kurz vorm zusammen packen einen schönen Spiegler landen, nochmal PETRI #6 zum 1. Kanal-Karpfen und dann auch noch so ein schöner. Lukasz konnte noch ein paar schöne Rotaugen an der Feederrute fangen und Pascal einen kleinen Hecht.

War auf jeden fall wieder ein geiles Wochenende mit super leuten und fischen, muss auf jeden fall wiederholt werden auch wens gerade erst zuende ist 


Dann nochmal DANKE an Rüdiger (Canale Grande), der sich wieder um die Verpflegung usw. gekümmert hat, war echt lecker.

joar hier noch mal ein paar Bilder:


http://img503.*ih.us/img503/3551/dscf0004u.th.jpghttp://img71.*ih.us/img71/8329/dscf0014.th.jpghttp://img401.*ih.us/img401/7056/dscf0007p.th.jpghttp://img85.*ih.us/img85/7471/dscf0017g.th.jpghttp://img401.*ih.us/img401/8862/dscf0039p.th.jpghttp://img248.*ih.us/img248/4782/dscf0070g.th.jpghttp://img401.*ih.us/img401/9481/dscf0142m.th.jpghttp://img248.*ih.us/img248/4624/dscf0055e.th.jpghttp://img503.*ih.us/img503/8925/dscf0077.th.jpghttp://img401.*ih.us/img401/6624/dscf0085q.th.jpghttp://img401.*ih.us/img401/5797/dscf0112b.th.jpghttp://img503.*ih.us/img503/6489/dscf0110l.th.jpghttp://img515.*ih.us/img515/5265/dscf0073li.th.jpg
http://img136.*ih.us/i/dscf0007mb.jpg/


----------



## mr.mezzo (27. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

HI
Ich wollte mich ma kurz entschuldigen dass ich so kurzfristig nich gekommen bin,denn mein vater hat irgendwie im letzten momend stress gemacht.... eig is der nich so 
naja bis dann


----------



## canale grande (27. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



mr.mezzo schrieb:


> HI
> Ich wollte mich ma kurz entschuldigen dass ich so kurzfristig nich gekommen bin,denn mein vater hat irgendwie im letzten momend stress gemacht.... eig is der nich so
> naja bis dann


Halb so wild Julian vielleicht klappts ja beim nächsten Mal:g
Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## lions.den (28. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo,

Dann will ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden.
Fand das Treffen auch absolut super. Die Stimmung war echt super. Perfektes Wetter, gute Verpflegung - einfach toll. 

Der Fisch war natürlich die Krönung für mich. Nochmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Glückwünsche und Hilfe.

Würd mich sehr über Bilder freuen. Am besten per mail an lions.den@gmx.de

So und wann ist das nächste Treffen 

gruß
Christian


----------



## fischibald (28. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo Leute,
auch ich fand das Treffen genial die Stimmung war super und Fich haben wir ja auch Gesehen#6
Danke an Rüdiger und Co. für die Organisation#h
Ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen!

Gruß Jan


----------



## Xarrox (28. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also ich wäre für ein Wintertreffen 
So ende November anfang Dezember.

Also eine Art Weihnachtsangeln :g
4.12-6.12 z.B

Das Letzte Meeting diesjahr :m
Können ja schonmal langsam Planen und Vorschläge sammeln

Gruß Daniel


----------



## -qwertz- (28. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Von mir aus gerne, daniel :vik:

so hab jetzt alle bilder sortiert  waren diesmal net soo viel :q

Werd morgen vllt noch ein paar ins board stellen und die tage mal alle hochladen und an euch schicken #6

greez
kevin


----------



## Thecatfisch (28. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

So , 
Hab mittlerweile auch alles soweit ausgepackt und sortiert / saubergemacht.

War wie die letzten male wieder ein Klasse Meeting bei Super Wetter,Super Stimmung und mit dem Krönenden Kanalbomber von Christian / Hartmut.#6 Echt ein Super Fisch !

Als weitere Fänge konnten Pascal,Kevin und Ich mit der Edelrute von Jan-> fischibald , die er uns netterweise zur Verfügung stellte ,nach extremer Ausdauer doch noch ein paar Ukeleis als Köfis fangen, die in der Nacht noch einen kleinen Esox bescherten.

Wurde mal wieder viel Gelabbert,Getrixt und gefuttert. 

Sehr Gute Organisation von Rüdiger #r  !

Auserdem kam die Super Idee von einem etwas anderen Carp-Meeting. Dazu aber später mehr. Ist erstmal nur ne Idee die sich aber super anhört.

Hab auch ein paar Bilder geschossen die ich euch natührlich nicht vorenthalten will :q :


----------



## Thecatfisch (28. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

und noch ein paar :m :


----------



## canale grande (28. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Schöne Bilder Philipp#6

Leider hab ich nicht viel geknipst,aber ich hab noch das Video vom releasen:g
Stell ich noch rein


----------



## crossfire (28. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Nette Bilder #6

Hauptsache ich kann beim nächsten mal dabei ..

Winter carp Meeting  oder Herbst ?!


----------



## canale grande (28. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

|uhoh:





-qwertz- schrieb:


> Von mir aus gerne, daniel :vik:
> 
> so hab jetzt alle bilder sortiert  waren diesmal net soo viel :q
> 
> ...


Auch schöne Bilder Kevin#6
Bin mal gespannt auf den Rest:g

@ all
das nächste Meeting ist schon in Planung,aber erstmal Daten sammeln|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## crossfire (28. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> |uhoh:
> Auch schöne Bilder Kevin#6
> Bin mal gespannt auf den Rest:g
> 
> ...





2tes WE in den Herbstferien ??

23 - 25.10 ?  

Hab den Termin mir gerade überlegt,denke das der sich noch verschieben wird. Wenn es zu schnell ist musst sagen Rüdiger.


----------



## canale grande (28. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> 2tes WE in den Herbstferien ??
> 
> 23 - 25.10 ?
> 
> Hab den Termin mir gerade überlegt,denke das der sich noch verschieben wird. Wenn es zu schnell ist musst sagen Rüdiger.



Erstmal schaun was alle für Terminvorstellungen haben.

Aber Ende Oktober wäre schon mal nicht schlecht


----------



## Xarrox (28. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Oktober ist GANZ GANZ schlecht bei mir |uhoh: da sind bei mir streckenfrei an meiner Vereinstrecke die ich UNBEDING beangeln MUSS :q bevor sie wieder dicht gemacht werden :vder oktober wird von mir Hardcore beangelt soviel steht fest.

Wäre für November oder Dezember schön im winter :m


----------



## canale grande (28. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Dann werden wir ja noch einiges von dir zusehen bekommen:q:q


----------



## Schwingspitze (29. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo Carpis,
freue mich für euch das euer Meeting so geil war und dann noch der 30 ger ,einfach ein Super Wochenende für euch gewesen. 
bis denne die Schwinge#h


----------



## Ecky (29. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hey Leute.. Ne steigerung von 100% bei den fischen. Petri an die Fänger ... Hoffe das ich das nächste mal mwieder mit dabei bin, habe jawohl einiges verpast aber da mit meinem Umzug kam alles sehr spontan. währe auch auf jedenfall für ein meeting in diesem jahr am besten anfang november bevor es zu kalt wird dann is es ja doch nen bischen ungemütlich draussen.


----------



## canale grande (29. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also ich wäre  für Ende Oktober.....30.10-1.11

Desto schneller wir uns auf einen Termin einigen|bla:|bla:|bla:
umso eher sehen wir uns am Wasser#h
Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (30. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Müsste klappen dauert mir zwar zu lange aber geht noch.


----------



## Thecatfisch (30. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Am 31ten ist Pascal Birthday ( An Halloween , Ironie    ) 

Der wollte irgentwas amchen deswegen ist für uns der Termin vorraussichtlich nicht wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Xarrox (30. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> Also ich wäre  für Ende Oktober.....30.10-1.11
> 
> Desto schneller wir uns auf einen Termin einigen|bla:|bla:|bla:
> umso eher sehen wir uns am Wasser#h
> Gruß Rüdiger



Müsste Klar Gehen#h


----------



## -qwertz- (30. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

moin

also 30.10 - 1.11 müsste klar gehn 


greez
kevin


----------



## canale grande (30. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Am 31ten ist Pascal Birthday ( An Halloween , Ironie    )
> 
> Der wollte irgentwas amchen deswegen ist für uns der Termin vorraussichtlich nicht wahrnehmbar.




angeln und feiern wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## canale grande (30. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ Kevin 
hab dir schon 2 mal ne Nachricht geschickt....|kopfkrat

@all
schaun wir mal was der Rest noch so sagt.

Ende Oktober wäre ja nicht schlecht....
Fische müßten dann ja im #w#w#wFressrausch#w#w#w sein und ordentlich Gewicht auf die Waage bringen.


----------



## Thecatfisch (30. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Das nenn ich mal Schlagfertige argumente Rüdiger 

Wenn das mit Holland und Pascals Birthday ins Wasser fällt ( Kollegen kommen extra aus Überlingen - Bodenseewenn das startet ) dann denke ich mal kommen wir auch. En anderer Termin wäre zwar besser aber nugut. Müssen wir dann sehen.ICh geb bescheid ob wir können wen das 4te Meeting starten sollte.

greez


----------



## hotabych (30. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> Also ich wäre  für Ende Oktober.....30.10-1.11



Würde mir auch gut passen |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## mr.mezzo (30. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi
Ich fänd 30-1 auch ganzgut


----------



## canale grande (30. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal Schlagfertige argumente Rüdiger
> 
> Wenn das mit Holland und Pascals Birthday ins Wasser fällt ( Kollegen kommen extra aus Überlingen - Bodenseewenn das startet ) dann denke ich mal kommen wir auch. En anderer Termin wäre zwar besser aber nugut. Müssen wir dann sehen.ICh geb bescheid ob wir können wen das 4te Meeting starten sollte.
> 
> greez



Ich wünsch euch auf jedenfall viel Spaß......egal ob in Holland
oder evtl. doch beim Treffen#h
Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## fischibald (30. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi,
30.10-01.11 hört sich gut an würde passen#6


----------



## canale grande (30. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Haben sich ja ne ganze Menge für das letzte Oktober WE.
gemeldet,ich hoffe mal das nicht wieder soviele absagen|bigeyes


----------



## canale grande (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi#h
Habe morgen und Montag frei bekommen:g und werde das WE. noch mal unsere Location beangeln
Wer Lust hat kann sich ja anschließen:m
Vom Treffen ist auch noch ne Menge Grillfleisch und Würstchen da.......#c

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Das wär echt mal ne Idee, könnte bei mir klappen.


----------



## -qwertz- (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> Hi#h
> Habe morgen und Montag frei bekommen:g und werde das WE. noch mal unsere Location beangeln
> Wer Lust hat kann sich ja anschließen:m
> Vom Treffen ist auch noch ne Menge Grillfleisch und Würstchen da.......#c
> ...





hab dir ne pn dazu geschrieben


----------



## Rudi_Rapfen (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Nabend...
seit ihr wirklich das We wieder an der Stelle?


----------



## canale grande (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also Andreas u. ich sind schon mal da.....!


----------



## Rudi_Rapfen (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> Also Andreas u. ich sind schon mal da.....!


 
hallo...dich hab ich leider samstag verpasst,sonst hätten wir uns auch kennen gelernt.wer ist denn Andreas?
gruß Oliver


----------



## canale grande (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Rudi_Rapfen schrieb:


> hallo...dich hab ich leider samstag verpasst,sonst hätten wir uns auch kennen gelernt.wer ist denn Andreas?
> gruß Oliver



Hotabych....auch aus Dortmund


Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## -qwertz- (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

So bin gerade aus der Schule 

werd auch für eine Nacht dabei sein  wann ich komme weiß ich noch net mal schaun |kopfkrat


greez
kevin


----------



## canale grande (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



-qwertz- schrieb:


> So bin gerade aus der Schule
> 
> werd auch für eine Nacht dabei sein  wann ich komme weiß ich noch net mal schaun |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



OK. Kevin dann bis später#h

Gruß Rüdiger

PS.Sorry aber ich kann im Augenblick nicht alle pn's beantworten.....kommt aber noch |bla:|bla:|bla:

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## -qwertz- (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Soo wieder da vom little-carpmeeting mit Rüdiger & Andreas 

und wieder mit Fisch #6

ich konnte in der Nacht meinen ersten Kanalkarpfen überlisten, ein schöner kleiner Schuppi :vik:
Naja schaun vllt kann Rüdiger oder Andreas auch noch ein überlisten  #6


greez
Kevin


----------



## Rudi_Rapfen (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Glückwunsch für den schönen Fisch...klein aber fein


----------



## hotabych (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



-qwertz- schrieb:


> Naja schaun vllt kann Rüdiger oder Andreas auch noch ein überlisten  #6



Also bis  Samstag 16 Uhr, als ich weggefahren bin, hat sich bei uns kein Fisch sehen lassen. Ob Rüdiger noch bis morgen was reißen kann, hören wir sicherlich von ihm#6

Gruss 
Andreas


----------



## Ecky (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi also ende oktober anfang november währe ich auch dabei. Würde mir echt gut passen. hab zz zuhause kein internet aber hoffe ich bekomm trotzdem alles mit.


----------



## canale grande (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Jungs
Bin auch wieder zuhause
Leider gibts bis auf Kevins schönem Schuppi nichts zu melden, außer das der Frischluftfaktor gestimmt hat:q:q:q
Naja,
nach jedem Blank ist man ja neu motiviert#d.....heiter weiter|bla:|bla:

@Ecky
Hab dir ne pn geschickt

Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Treffen#h

Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## -qwertz- (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

moin auch mal wieder da :m

schade das du nichts mehr fangen konntest  naja beim nächsten ma vllt #6  

hauptsache du warst anner frischen luft

ach ja und die leute die beim treffen dabei waren haben ne pn 


greez
kevin


----------



## canale grande (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Klappt halt nicht immer mit Fisch......#c
aber es  könnten ruhig mal wieder ein paar Runs kommen|rolleyes
Deine Bilder sind auch angekommen....die vom Little Carp-Meeting schicke ich dir noch.#h

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## canale grande (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

*Hi Jungs#h

Bis zum nächsten Treffen (30.10-1.11.09)sind es ja nur noch ein paar Tage.
Wer jetzt definitiv am Treffen teilnehmen will kann mir ne pn schicken.
Dann gehen auch die Kontodaten raus.

Vom letzten Treffen ist auch noch Fleisch übrig geblieben,deßhalb  diesmal nur 5 Euro Unkosten.
Falls wir mit dem Fleisch nicht auskommen sollten,kann man ja Samstag noch etwas kaufen.

Und ??
Keiner von euch raus gewesen?Keine Meldungen|uhoh:
Ich bin seit gestern am füttern, evtl. kann ich morgen mal wieder gehen.
Am WE. werden dann noch ein paar Baits gerollt und hoffentlich damit ein paar #w#w#w zum Landgang überredet|bla:|bla:

Gruß Rüdiger




*


----------



## fischibald (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Nee bin nicht mehr raus gewesen:c
Habe aber für´s Treffen schon Urlaub genommen dieses mal bin auch schon ab Freitag dabei:m


----------



## -qwertz- (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

moin

hmm.... sche**e ich kanns noch nicht genau sagen obs bei mir klappt #c

da ich warscheinlich am 30. auf nem b-day bin  naja ich werd auf jeden fall versuchen das ich wenigestens eine Nacht dabei bin :m

ach und raus war ich auch net #d  hab momentan kaum zeit  und auch niemanden der mich ans wasser fährt.

greez
kevin


----------



## crossfire (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



-qwertz- schrieb:


> moin
> 
> hmm.... sche**e ich kanns noch nicht genau sagen obs bei mir klappt #c
> 
> ...




Ich bin dabei.
Kevin lass uns nicht wegen der Schwedin alleine das geht ja mal gar nicht , sonst kannst dir nächstes mal was von MR.Korda/ Pelzer was anhören und das will keiner.


----------



## Xarrox (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Mahlzeit

Also ich bin diesmal auch wieder dabei

War jetzt am wochenende raus konnte aber keinen fisch fangen mein kollege konnte nur nen Döbel fangen |rolleyes


----------



## canale grande (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Das hört sich ja alles ganz schön mager an,naja bei mir siehts genauso aus.#c
Mal sehen was dieses Jahr noch so geht...?????
Bin auf jedenfall dieses WE.( Sonntag) mal wieder am Wasser

Fürs Treffen haben sich ja schon einige angemeldet,also ich bin auf jedenfall auch dabei



Gruß Rüdiger

@Kevin
 hab dir ne pn wegen den Bildern geschickt...angekommen???


----------



## jenskanne (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi, 
denke das ich am 30.10 mitgehen werde, wenn mein umzug weiter so voran geht.
mfg jens


----------



## hecq (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi,

für mich auch noch ein plätzchen frei? #h

wäre auch dabei!


----------



## canale grande (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ jenskanne u. hecq
Hi schön das ihr auch kommen wollt.
schickt mir doch bitte ne pn mit eurer Anmeldung,dann kann ich euch die Kontodaten für die Unkosten geben.

Gruß Rüdiger#h


----------



## canale grande (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Jungs

bis jetzt haben sich schon 10 Man gemeldet
mal sehn wer noch so alles Lust hat?

Gruß Rüdiger#h

PS. Anmeldung bitte per pn an mich!!!!


----------



## crossfire (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> Hi Jungs
> 
> bis jetzt haben sich schon 10 Man gemeldet
> mal sehn wer noch so alles Lust hat?
> ...




Wer ist den bis jetzt dabei ?

Geld ist zu dir unterwegs.


----------



## canale grande (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Wer ist den bis jetzt dabei ?
> 
> Geld ist zu dir unterwegs.



Fischibald
Hotabych
Xarrox
Carphunter 79
hecq
Stephanbaum
mr.mezzo
Ecky
mysti
und meine Wenigkeit#h


----------



## -qwertz- (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

moin

ich muss euch leider enttäuschen  ich werd warscheinlich garnicht dabei sein #d werd vllt mal für ne kurze Zeit rumkommen aber selbst das is noch net sicher #c

Naja wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß und natürlich dicke fische :vik:



Greez
Kevin


----------



## canale grande (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



-qwertz- schrieb:


> moin
> 
> ich muss euch leider enttäuschen  ich werd warscheinlich garnicht dabei sein #d werd vllt mal für ne kurze Zeit rumkommen aber selbst das is noch net sicher #c
> 
> ...



Kann man nichts machen Kevin......war aber noch nicht das letzte Treffen dieses Jahr!!!!!!!

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## karp (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo Leute wen es euch nichts ausmacht würde ich auch kommen mit hecq 

Was muss ich alles mitbringen.Brauche paar infos von euch|uhoh:
Braucht mann ein boot.Funk.Echolot.Oder kennt ihr die spots


----------



## crossfire (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



karp schrieb:


> Hallo Leute wen es euch nichts ausmacht würde ich auch kommen mit hecq
> 
> Was muss ich alles mitbringen.Brauche paar infos von euch|uhoh:
> Braucht mann ein boot.Funk.Echolot.Oder kennt ihr die spots




Du kannst das alles mitbrignen ist aber nicht notwendig geht sonst auch immer ohne.

Und sonst halt deine Normale Komplette Karpfenausrüstung ,versteht sich von selbst ne 
Rüdiger und Co kennen die Spots schon sehr gut.

Schau dir einfach mal die ersten Seiten von diesen Therad an da steht viel.


----------



## Thecatfisch (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

DD-Baits und ich werden zu 99% auch nicht dabei sein.

Vlt ändert sich noch etwas , siht aber schlecht aus.

Beim Wintermeeting sind wir dann bestimmt wieder am Start


----------



## crossfire (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Och ne ist ja schade :c

Dann bekommst deinen Spodmix ja nie wieder 
Vllt ändert sich ja noch was , Julian und ich werden dabei sein ..


----------



## hotabych (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

wenn diesmal keiner  (außer Fischibald vielleicht ) im Becken fischt wird es ganz schön kuschelig dort an der Ecke :q oder wir müssen uns halt Richtung Brücke strecken

Gruss


----------



## hecq (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Nabend zusammen,

hatte nicht mal canale grande mit dem Vorsitzenden vom Dortmunder Verein gesprochen, dass auch mit den Tagesscheinen die Nacht durch im Hafenbecken gefischt werden darf? (Sondergenehmigung fürs meet and greet)

Sonst müssen wir uns echt ein wenig hin zur Brücke strecken. Das dürfte ja auch kein Problem sein.

by the way..

.. ich glaube canale grande schlägt sich jetzt die Nacht am Kanal um die Ohren :q


----------



## Ecky (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hey,
also ich fänd es nich schlimm wenn wir uns richtung Brücke verteilen.... is doch genug platz ....


----------



## canale grande (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

So Jungs 
Bin auch wieder zurück vom DEK.
War von gestern auf heute mit Carphunter 79 unterwegs leider wieder ohne Fisch|kopfkrat
naja dafür konnten wir noch mal das schöne Wetter genießen

@ Karp Klar kannst du auch kommen|wavey:
Ausrüstung....? was man halt so braucht.
Boot Futterboot u. Echolot darf man zum abchecken auch benutzen.
Das mit dem ASV-Dortmund werd ich nochmal abklären,ich geb dann Bescheid.

@TheCatfisch
Dann bis zum nächsten mal(Winter-Treffen)|wavey:

@all
So eng wirds auf der Strecke auch nicht...ist ja genügend vorhanden und so wie es aussieht werden 4 Leute im Dortmunder Becken angeln:m


Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## hotabych (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> War von gestern auf heute mit Carphunter 79 unterwegs leider wieder ohne Fisch|kopfkrat
> naja dafür konnten wir noch mal das schöne Wetter genießen




Na das lag doch eindeutig daran, dass die neuen Köder noch zu frisch waren. Oder war da etwa bisschen zu viel Grzankowa im Spiel und die Runs wurden einfach nicht wahrgenommen? :q:q:q


----------



## Xarrox (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



hotabych schrieb:


> Na das lag doch eindeutig daran, dass die neuen Köder noch zu frisch waren. Oder war da etwa bisschen zu viel Grzankowa im Spiel und die Runs wurden einfach nicht wahrgenommen? :q:q:q



Ich denke auch #6

Wer Ballert sich denn mit mir einen beim Treffen hab da irgendwie lust drauf nicht übertrieben aber um die stimmung zu heben und damit es warm wird und bleibt :vik:


----------



## karp (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich sag nur eins Wodka macht Blind#6


----------



## hecq (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Ich denke auch #6
> 
> Wer Ballert sich denn mit mir einen beim Treffen hab da irgendwie lust drauf nicht übertrieben aber um die stimmung zu heben und damit es warm wird und bleibt :vik:


 
Für 4-12 Biere bin ich immer zu Haben


----------



## canale grande (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Am Samstag konnte ich leider keine neuen Baits machen.Hab nochmal die alten aufgetischt.
Also.... wir hatten keine wärmenden Getränke dabei,aber mit Heizung war es schön kuschellig.

Naja.......... zum Treffen kann man ja etwas Grzankowa mitbringen


----------



## Ecky (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Sooooooo ich hab endlich wieder internet .... Für alkoholische Getränke in geselliger runde bin ich schnell zu begeistern ... nur leider bekomm ich dann die run´s nich mehr sooo gut mit also übertreiben auf keinen fall aber son bischen bin dabei !"!!!!


----------



## hecq (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Ecky schrieb:


> Sooooooo ich hab endlich wieder internet .... Für alkoholische Getränke in geselliger runde bin ich schnell zu begeistern ... nur leider bekomm ich dann die run´s nich mehr sooo gut mit also übertreiben auf keinen fall aber son bischen bin dabei !"!!!!


 
Ja Ecky da hilft nur noch mehr trinken. Die Chance auf einen imaginären Run steigt mit dem Alkoholgehalt in deinem Blut :q


----------



## canale grande (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

So Jungs 
von den wärmenden Getränken mal wieder zu unseren #w#w#wFreunden.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn uns von den Drills warm genug wird:q:q:q


----------



## hecq (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Dein Wort in Petris Ohren, Rüdiger #6


----------



## canale grande (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

When the Carpgod will............:m
|welcome:#w#w#w#w#w#w|welcome:#a|schild-g


----------



## hecq (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich dippe meine Murmeln mit Weihwasser :g


----------



## canale grande (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



hecq schrieb:


> Ich dippe meine Murmeln mit Weihwasser :g




oder mit Grzankowa:q:q


----------



## Thecatfisch (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also ich dippe meine Murmeln immer im Abwasser der Toilette vom Papst..hat was besonderes


----------



## canale grande (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ Karp hecq und jenskanne

ihr könnt im Dortmunder Becken angeln#h
Ich brauche von euch Name Anschrift und Geburtsdatum.

Die Scheine schickt mir der ASV zu.
WE. inclusive Nachtangeln  kostet 30 Euros

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## jenskanne (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi, 
ich melde mich die tage, weiß noch nicht op ich samstag morgen arbeiten muss!
jens


----------



## canale grande (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich müßte aber bis spätestens Montag Bescheid wissen#h


----------



## crossfire (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Wie siehts den Karpfentechnisch seit den Kältesturz aus ? 

War von gestern auf heute auch los hab aber nen feinen Blank hingelegt. Freu mich iwi auf den Kanal ,da kann ich wenigstens mit 3mal so vielen Ruten angeln wie in meinen Verein |rolleyes

Hauptsache es gibt keine Minusgrade beim Treffen ne Heizung hab ich noch nicht, aber nen guten Schlafsack nicht wie in Wischlingen


----------



## Xarrox (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Wie siehts den Karpfentechnisch seit den Kältesturz aus ?
> 
> War von gestern auf heute auch los hab aber nen feinen Blank hingelegt. Freu mich iwi auf den Kanal ,da kann ich wenigstens mit 3mal so vielen Ruten angeln wie in meinen Verein |rolleyes
> 
> Hauptsache es gibt keine Minusgrade beim Treffen ne Heizung hab ich noch nicht, aber nen guten Schlafsack nicht wie in Wischlingen



 zur not kannst bei mir Asyl beantragen :vik: hab ne heizung und platz im Zelt


----------



## crossfire (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> zur not kannst bei mir Asyl beantragen :vik: hab ne heizung und platz im Zelt



Das ist doch mal ein Angebot  hoffe das ich das nicht i nAnspruch nehmen muss


----------



## Xarrox (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Dann nicht aber wenn ich noch TV hätte dann mit sicherheit wa #6


----------



## crossfire (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Dann nicht aber wenn ich noch TV hätte dann mit sicherheit wa #6



Wieso dachte TV Internet und Frühstück wäre selbstverständlich 

Erst mal das Päckchen aufmachen oh was da alles drin ist ....


----------



## canale grande (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Heizung...hört sich gut an!!!!
werd auch eine mitnehmen,dann stimmt der Kuschelfaktor:q:q


----------



## crossfire (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Machen wir das wieder mit den Sheltern oder wie ?

mhm Montag wieder zur Schule |uhoh: na ja wenigstens wird das Wochenende danach gut


----------



## hecq (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> Heizung...hört sich gut an!!!!
> werd auch eine mitnehmen,dann stimmt der Kuschelfaktor:q:q


 
Rüdiger,

fehlt nur noch ein wenig Grzankowa. Soll den Kuschelfaktor ungemein steigern.

btw.

Vielleicht kannst du mal ne Liste reinballern wer jetzt alles dabei ist.


----------



## canale grande (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@Stephanbaum
ob ich die Big Boys mitbringe hängt vom Wetter ab.
@hecq

dabei:
c.grande
Hotabych
Xarrox
Fischibald
Carphunter 79
Ecky
hecq
karp
jenskanne
Stephanbaum
mr.mezzo

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

2 oder 3 Ruten ?


----------



## canale grande (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

wer die Jahreskarte hat kann ruhig mit 3 Ruten angeln#h


----------



## canale grande (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@Xarrox
Bringst du dein TV mit:g

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## hecq (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> @Stephanbaum
> ob ich die Big Boys mitbringe hängt vom Wetter ab.
> @hecq
> 
> ...


 
Hast jenskanne vergessen |bigeyes


----------



## canale grande (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



hecq schrieb:


> Hast jenskanne vergessen |bigeyes



Nein hab ich nicht vergessen,aber er weiß ja noch nicht ob er mitangelt.....evtl. muß er arbeiten,aber zum Grillen will er vorbeikommen#h


----------



## Xarrox (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> @Xarrox
> Bringst du dein TV mit:g
> 
> Gruß Rüdiger



Hab keinen mehr der ist kaputt lag auf meiner liege unterm schlafsack und ich hab net mehr dran gedacht und dann hats pitsch gemacht  Kaputt


----------



## Rudi_Rapfen (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moin zusammen, neues Treffen?Is doch viel zu kalt über Nacht oder?
Naja wenn man die richtige Ausrüstung hat bestimmt kein Problem.


----------



## Xarrox (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Rudi_Rapfen schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, neues Treffen?Is doch viel zu kalt über Nacht oder?
> Naja wenn man die richtige Ausrüstung hat bestimmt kein Problem.




Ach nur die Harten kommen in den Garten 

Also ich hab nen dicken Schlafsack+Heizung da kann es schneien oder frieren wie es will :g nur blöd wann man ma für kleine jungs raus muss :m


----------



## Rudi_Rapfen (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

jou das is`n Problem...aber hab ja eure Top Ausrüstung gesehen,wenn ich das alles schon hätte wäre ich auch draußen.
Hab mich aber leider an einigen Sachen verkauft wie Zelt z.B.mein Wurfzelt und ne Heizung hab ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## canale grande (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also das Wetter soll sich ja bis zum WE. nicht viel ändern.

Hauptsache mal wieder am Wasser,Wetter spielt keine Rolle.

@Rudi Rapfen
Hier im Flohmarkt kann man auch ne Menge guter Sachen 
finden#h#h


----------



## Ecky (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hey Leute.
Seid ihr schon fleissig am packen??? 
Ich werd morgen ma damit anfangen, allerdings bin ich noch nen bischen gehandicapt da ich mir vor 2 wochen meinen wasserkocher übern füß gekippt hab..... 
hoffe mein doc lässt mich montag wieder zur arbeit ansonsten steht das mit dem treffen nen bischen auf der kippe aber so wies ausschaut wird das wohl alles klappen. wann is denn treffen
@ Rüdiger: Vielleicht kannst du noch nen kleinen ablaufplan reinstellen also wie spät treffen ist usw.


----------



## canale grande (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@Ecky
Gute Besserung
Hoffentlich schaffst du es noch rechtzeitig#h


Also ich habe Freitag frei|supergri alles ist schon gepackt und ich werd wohl gegen Mittag am Wasser sein.

Zum Ablauf.....|director:
Nach der Ankunft sucht sich jeder ein Plätzchen und los gehts:q
abends können wir dann den Grill anschmeißen.....und dann schaun ma mal was so passiert#h

GrußRüdiger


----------



## lions.den (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hey,

Ich werds zeitlich nicht schaffen mitzufischen, werd aber auf jeden fall mal rum kommen und euch besuchen.

Wünsch euch natürlich jede Menge dicke Herbstkarpfen

@Fischibald

Gibts neuigkeiten wegen der Rute?

gruß
Christian


----------



## fischibald (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



lions.den schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Ich werds zeitlich nicht schaffen mitzufischen, werd aber auf jeden fall mal rum kommen und euch besuchen.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Christian,
die neue ist leider noch nicht da, wenn sie bis Freitag nicht kommt muß ich die DAM noch Fischen!

@Rüdiger
Ich habe Freitag auch frei und werde auch kurz nach Mittag da sein#6

Gruß Jan


----------



## hecq (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moin Jungs,

noch zwei mal die Augen zu machen. |bigeyes


----------



## canale grande (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ Christian
schade das du es zum angeln nicht schaffst,aber wir sehen uns ja beim Treffen#h

@Jan
dann werden wir ja die ersten sein.

@all
das Wetter soll ja auch garnicht mal so schlecht werden.....#6heiter bis wolkig.....bei bis zu milden 15 Grad

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich bin mir Julian (Mr.Mezzo) so um 15 - 15.30 da 

freu mich darauf |supergri


----------



## Ecky (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich muss mir erst den segen von meinem doc holen hoffe das ich auch so gegen 16 uhr da sein werde


----------



## Xarrox (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Sooo.....was ne schei...stressige Woche :r
Sachen sind gepackt hab ne Pulle Waldgeist gekauft Vodka Waldmeister  und nen Kasten Krombacher :g
Damit kann das Angeln Kommen  bin erst später da zwischen 18-18.30 uhr denke ich früher schaffe ich es auf keinsten

Gruß Daniel


----------



## canale grande (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Ecky schrieb:


> Ich muss mir erst den segen von meinem doc holen hoffe das ich auch so gegen 16 uhr da sein werde



Meinen Segen haste:m

So Leute hab alles fertig.....
morgen gehts endlich wieder mal ans Wasser|rolleyes mal sehn was sich so tut.
Wetter  ist auch OK.#6
 jetzt müssen nur die #w#w#w noch wollen|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



PS.:eCarphunter 79 muß arbeiten:e

Denn mal bis morgen

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## -qwertz- (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moin

ich wünsch euch viel spaß und hoffendlich auch den ein oder anderen fisch :vik:

werd versuchen mal rumzukommen am Samstag 


greez
kevin


----------



## Ecky (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hey bescheidene nachrichten von mir!!!!
Ich kann beim fischen nicht teilnehmen... Meinem Fuß gehts noch nich so gut das man mich ans wasser lässt kann zwar laufen und alles aber mein doc meint die entzündungsgefahr sei einfach zu groß.... Maaaaaaaaaaan das 2. mal das ich absagen muss hoffe wir bekommen schnell ein neues treffen auf die kette... woran ich dann wenn nich was unvorhergesehenes passiert teilnehmen kann... Regt mich nu noch auf diese sch....... sorry vielleicht komm ich trotzdem noch für nen paar std. runter. Nen fettes petri von mir und viel spaß !!


----------



## canale grande (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Ecky schrieb:


> Hey bescheidene nachrichten von mir!!!!
> Ich kann beim fischen nicht teilnehmen... Meinem Fuß gehts noch nich so gut das man mich ans wasser lässt kann zwar laufen und alles aber mein doc meint die entzündungsgefahr sei einfach zu groß.... Maaaaaaaaaaan das 2. mal das ich absagen muss hoffe wir bekommen schnell ein neues treffen auf die kette... woran ich dann wenn nich was unvorhergesehenes passiert teilnehmen kann... Regt mich nu noch auf diese sch....... sorry vielleicht komm ich trotzdem noch für nen paar std. runter. Nen fettes petri von mir und viel spaß !!



schade Ecky.......wünsch dir auf jedenfall gute Besserung und vielleicht klappt es ja beim Wintertreffen:m

Gruß Rüdiger

@all
Also dann sind wir 9 Mann....
Canale Grande
Hotabych
Xarrox
Karp
hecq
jenskanne
Fischibald
Stephanbaum
mr.mezzo
PS.Messer Gabel und Teller nicht vergessen|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:

So ich bin dann mal weg......
wünsch allen die dieses WE. am Wasser verbringen dürfen#w#w#w#w#w#w.......:m


----------



## crossfire (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

So ich und Julian fahren auch in den nächsten 30minuten los 


@Kevin denk an die 12euro


----------



## Xarrox (1. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Mahlzeit |wavey:

So wieder da.
Gefangen haben wa nichts |kopfkrat

Aber Stimmung war Supi wie immer halt. 

Mal Schauen wann das Nächste Treffen ist und wo es Stattfinden wird.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## canale grande (1. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

So Jungs....hab auch endlich alles verstaut.

Das Treffen war mal wieder Super|supergri
Leider gabs wieder keine Fänge.......#caber was solls Hauptsache gut gefuttert und mal alle wieder gesehen.

Nochmal Grüße an alle und mal schaun wann wir uns das nächste 
mal(Wintertreffen)Treffen.|wavey:


----------



## hecq (1. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Und das Bier war gut gekühlt #6


----------



## Xarrox (1. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



hecq schrieb:


> Und das Bier war gut gekühlt #6



Das die Hauptsache #6

Du musst doch jetzt arme haben wie Arni so oft wie du am Rudern warst oder du solltes dich dem Ruder Club anschließen :vik:


----------



## hecq (1. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Das die Hauptsache #6
> 
> Du musst doch jetzt arme haben wie Arni so oft wie du am Rudern warst oder du solltes dich dem Ruder Club anschließen :vik:


 
Nein, karp war der Montagenfahrer.


----------



## Xarrox (1. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ahso.....|kopfkrat


----------



## fischibald (1. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich habe zwar heute Morgen nen schweren Kopf gehabt aber alles in allem fand ich es ein gelungendes WE#6


----------



## Xarrox (2. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



fischibald schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar heute Morgen nen schweren Kopf gehabt aber alles in allem fand ich es ein gelungendes WE#6




Kein Wunder du hast ja auch Gesoffen wie son Loch :q


----------



## Ecky (2. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Müsst ihr mir das jetzt auch noch unter die nase reiben ????:c


----------



## canale grande (3. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Auf jedenfall ist uns nicht kalt geworden.....|wavey:


----------



## Xarrox (3. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Dat Stimmt 

P.S Rüdiger wir sind am Weekend doch net da an den Buhnen wir verlegen es ein wenig weiter Flussaufwärts beschreibung bekommst noch per pn Andreas kommt vielleicht auch mit wollen die tage mal nen auge auf die stelle werfen und nen bissel füttern#6


----------



## canale grande (3. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

OK. bei mir geht am WE.eh nix mit angeln|schild-g:v


----------



## -qwertz- (21. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moinsen

wollt mal das thema wieder nach oben holen 

Gibts eigentlich fotos vom letzten treffen?? |kopfkrat



wie schautz mit nem Wintermeeting 2010 aus?? :q
Ich denk mal das viele keine lust mehr auf den kanal haben oder vllt mal einen anderen Teil befischen wollen. 


Greez
kevin


----------



## Xarrox (21. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich wäre auch für ne neue Location #6

Und für ein Treffen natürlich auch im Schnee wär ma geil :m


----------



## Rocky71 (21. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Wie wärs mal mit Revierpark Wischlingen!?


----------



## Xarrox (21. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Rocky71 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit Revierpark Wischlingen!?



Hatten wa schon nen Treffen |wavey:


----------



## Rocky71 (21. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

wie,wann!?

Aber für 2010 doch mal ne Idee,oder!?


----------



## -qwertz- (22. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Guten morgen 

also nochma wischlingen ?? neee nicht nochmal

wie wärs mit der Lippe?? allerdings wäre da das Problem das die die keine Jahreskarte haben nicht Mitfischen können.

Vllt eine andere strecke vom DEK oder acuh DHK ??|kopfkrat

greez
kevin


----------



## Xarrox (22. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Rocky71 schrieb:


> wie,wann!?
> 
> Aber für 2010 doch mal ne Idee,oder!?



April war das glaub ich ;+

Ne will da auch nicht nochmal hin zu dem Sch... Verein da 
Lippe wäre ne idee für die mit Verbandskarte

DEK kenne ich mich net so gut aus wo da gut ist etc.

Ansonsten wäre ich für den DHK  nur dann kommen wa nicht zum schlafen |supergri ersatz schur, bleie und so bitte dann vorrätig mitnehmen |rolleyes weil da haben wa bestimmt 5 mal soviel schiffe wie aufm DEK :c


----------



## hotabych (22. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Vielleicht wäre diese Stelle am DEK eine Überlegung wert? Hier der Link
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=51.611...51.610448,7.383156&spn=0.006503,0.013797&z=16


oder halt an der Lippe irgendwo am Vereinsstück wo es Tageskarten gibt, damit alle Karte bekommen können, auch die die keine Verbandskarte haben.


----------



## Xarrox (22. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Oder hier am DHK :-D 
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...31731,7.609856&spn=0.002404,0.006899&t=h&z=17


----------



## -qwertz- (22. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Oder hier am DHK :-D
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...31731,7.609856&spn=0.002404,0.006899&t=h&z=17




wen DHK dann Rünthe Yachthafen :vik: aber heil is auch net schlecht #6


hm.... die stelle von hotabych is auch net schlecht war lang net mehr da 


greez
kevin


----------



## Xarrox (22. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Rünthe ist Verdammt hartes Brot :g 
Da sind nicht nur die schiffe sonder nocht die ganzen Hobby kapitäne #d ok jetzt im winter vielleicht nicht so das problem brauchen aber auch boote weil wir da rüber fischen müssen vor die pöller die da sind. 

Dazu kommt noch das DU sofort bei deinen ruten sein musst um den Fisch da sofort weg zu drillen. 

Und da wir rüber fischen müssen wird der ein oder andere Pott auf jeden unsere schnüre mit nehmen |uhoh:


----------



## crossfire (22. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Oder wie wärs mit nen See ?
Verbandsseen ja ich weiß vllt gibt es ja welche die im winter darfür geeigent sind.




Xarrox schrieb:


> Rünthe ist Verdammt hartes Brot :g
> Da sind nicht nur die schiffe sonder nocht die ganzen Hobby kapitäne #d ok jetzt im winter vielleicht nicht so das problem brauchen aber auch boote weil wir da rüber fischen müssen vor die pöller die da sind.
> 
> Dazu kommt noch das DU sofort bei deinen ruten sein musst um den Fisch da sofort weg zu drillen.
> ...


----------



## mr.mezzo (22. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hey

Oder wie wärs mit nen See ?
Verbandsseen ja ich weiß vllt gibt es ja welche die im winter darfür geeigent sind.



Also ich wäre auch für nen See. Da haben wa wenigstens keine Probleme mit Pötten und Motorboot die da rumfahrern.
Gruss Julian


----------



## lions.den (22. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi,

Neues Treffen find ich auch gut. Gerne auch ne andere Stelle- am liebsten aber wieder am Kanal.
Hätte eigtl auch Rünthe vorgeschlagen, aber nachdem was Xarrox darüber gesagt hat vielleicht doch nicht so ideal.

Am besten wärs natürlich wenn einer die Stelle schon kennt.

gruß
Christian


----------



## Xarrox (23. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Seen haben wa hier net so viele es sei den die ganzen Talsperren im Sauerland nur haben da die wenigsten Plan von denke ich :m.

Verbandsseen sollen auch meist immer voll sein da dann die ganzen Leute ausm Pott am Wochenende da hin Düsen  und ich Persönlich bin auch nicht bereit 100erte km zu fahren nur um irgendwo zu angeln. 

Und allen kann man es auch nicht recht machen also ich wäre auf jedenfall für die Lippe und für den DHK.
Wenn wir lippe gehen dann können halt nur die gehen die eine Verbandskarte haben und die anderen haben dann halt Pech gehabt. 
Oder sie versuchen sich die karte irgendwie über ihren verein zu besorgen kostet auch net die welt 20€ um den dreh.

Am DHK würde ich die strecke Heil vorschlagen, oder Haus Aden oder Rünthe Yachthafen nur wie gesagt wird das da kein Zuckerschlecken:q
Hier Haus Aden:
http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=51.623285131408075~7.586412893854856&lvl=16&sty=h

Hier Strecke Heil:
http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=sm4phvhn0mzk&scene=30783119&lvl=1&sty=b

Hier Rünthe Yachthafen:
http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=sm684rhn2xz1&scene=30782737&lvl=1&sty=b

Oder hier z.B
http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=sm98fghn6v98&scene=30782232&lvl=1&sty=b

Da kann man recht gut an der Lippe sitzen.
Und wer will kann auch an den DHK gehen sind nur 30-40m auseinander :vik::vik:

Gruß Daniel


----------



## jenskanne (23. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi,
kanal nein danke!!!! lippe oder seen(welcher auch immer) wäre ich dabei wenn es vom termin her passt.
jens


----------



## -qwertz- (24. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moinsen

also ich wäre auch für die lippe nur das is dann halt ein bischen mies für die die keine jahrekarte haben 


greez
kevin


----------



## Xarrox (24. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



-qwertz- schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> also ich wäre auch für die lippe nur das is dann halt ein bischen mies für die die keine jahrekarte haben
> 
> ...



PP dann für diejenigen |wavey:


----------



## jenskanne (24. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi, 
An welches Datum habt ihr ca. gedacht
Jens


----------



## canale grande (24. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Aloa|director:........PC läuft wieder:vik:
Hat sich ja einiges getan die letzten Tage und immer wieder ist die Lippe genannt worden.
Ich wär ja auch für die Lippe oder einen anderen Kanal oder wooooooooo auch immer???????

:mWie wärs mit dem Nikolaus WE. vom 6-8.12


Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## jenskanne (24. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi, 
bei mir schlecht. meine freundin hat am 7. geburstag und ich habe erst ab dem 1. januar den schein.


----------



## canale grande (24. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



jenskanne schrieb:


> hi,
> bei mir schlecht. meine freundin hat am 7. geburstag und ich habe erst ab dem 1. januar den schein.



Man könnte ja auch ein Treffen im Dezember und Januar machen.

Mal schaun was die anderen so für Terminvorschläge haben|wavey:


----------



## Xarrox (24. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> Aloa|director:........PC läuft wieder:vik:
> Hat sich ja einiges getan die letzten Tage und immer wieder ist die Lippe genannt worden.
> Ich wär ja auch für die Lippe oder ein anderen Kanal oder wooooooooo auch immer???????
> 
> ...



Hi Rüdiger Lippe hat immoment Hochwasser #q
Müssen immer mal den Wetter Bericht im Auge behalten 

und den wasserstand  |rolleyes
http://80.241.202.200/php_intern/eglv/html/pegelstand_intern.php?sid=36&anr=lippe

Termine habe ich Frei bis Weihnachten liegt nix an :vik::vik: 

Mal schaun was die anderen so sagen


----------



## jenskanne (24. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch ein Treffen im Dezember und Januar machen.
> 
> Mal schaun was die anderen so für Terminvorschläge haben|wavey:


 
hi, vorbei kommen würde ich aufjeden mal.


----------



## -qwertz- (24. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moin RÜdiger 

du meinst wohl den 4. - 6.12 oder???


hmm... hab am 5.12 Firmung |kopfkrat geht dann leider net #q 

der ganze Dezember sieht net sooo prickelnt aus  aber im nächsten Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei  #6



greez
Kevin


----------



## canale grande (24. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Kevin 
ja hast du Recht 4.- 6.12 ......meinte ich natürlich.

Erst mal schaun obs überhaupt im Dezember klappt?????

Ich will auf jedenfall noch dieses Jahr einmal ans Wasser.


----------



## hotabych (24. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

also ich bin an dem  WE 4-6.12. wie es bis jetzt aussieht ohnehin am Wasser, weiß nur noch nicht wo|kopfkrat 

Gruß


----------



## Xarrox (25. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



hotabych schrieb:


> also ich bin an dem  WE 4-6.12. wie es bis jetzt aussieht ohnehin am Wasser, weiß nur noch nicht wo|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß



Ich eigentlich auch meld dich mal wenn du irgendwo hin gehst wo ich auch darf #6


----------



## lions.den (25. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo,

Die Ruhr hat auch Hochwasser- und das ändert sich erfahrungsgemäß nicht so schnell...

Nikolaus- Wochenende geht bei mir auch nicht. Weihnachtsfeier mit der Jugend ausm Angelverein.

Was ich so gelesen hab, hörte sich Heil ganz nett an. Gerne aber auch Nähe Dortmund, Castrop, Herne...ist für mich näher.

gruß
Christian


----------



## canale grande (26. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

|director:...Lippe und Ruhr Hochwasser:v

Da bleibt wohl nur der Kanal|bla:|bla:

Also Lukasz und ich sind Nikolaus 4.-6. am Canale Grande.

Wer Lust hat kann sich ja einklinken.



Termin fürs nächste Treffen.....????

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (26. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Naja Lippe hat sich schon wieder gut gefangen  nur noch ein bisschen wenn der große regen ausbleibt müsste Lippe bis zum 4.12 wieder normal sein hab noch ein paar murmeln die weg müssen :m


----------



## -qwertz- (26. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi
Wär super gerne dabei aber bei wirds wohl erstmal länger dauern bis ich ans Wasser komme  sitz seit gestern mit einem gebrochenen Schlüsselbein zuhause #d

greez 
kevin


----------



## canale grande (26. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Oh man Kevin wünsch dir gute Besserung|wavey:
@Xarrox
meine Murmeln müssen auch noch gebadet werden|bla:|bla:
hoffentlich bleibts nicht dabei|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## canale grande (30. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo Jungs
Was haltet ihr von den Littard Kuhlen als Gewässer für unser nächstes Treffen.

Das Gewässer befindet sich bei Rheurdt...(Bergdahlsweg ist die Zufahrt zum See)Karpfen bis ca. 40 Pfd.

Das Gewässer bewirtschafftet der Vater von Christian Heymanns.Successful Baits ist nur 500m von dem See entfernt.

Tageskarte-15 Euros-2 Ruten.
Eine Angelhütte mit allem Komfort ist auch direkt am Wasser,kostet am WE. 30 Euros pro Tag.
Man kann mit ca. 8 Personen in der Hütte schlafen,der Rest in Zelten am Wasser.

Termin ???????

Gruß Rüdiger

PS.
Kennt jemand das Gewässer und hat dort schon mal geangelt????


----------



## karp (30. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hört sich gut an Rüdiger hab noch ein see zum vorschlag mit gefütterten plätzen#6
http://www.angelservice-peter-pillach.de/start.htm


----------



## Rocky71 (30. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Wann solls los gehen!?
Bin, wenn alles mal passen sollte wohl dabei!


----------



## Xarrox (30. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich wäre dabei |wavey: können ja mal einen jetzt fürn Winter und den anderen im Frühjahr vielleicht :vik:


----------



## canale grande (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ karp
ist auch ein schöner See.

|director:Termin fürs Treffen dieses Jahr????

Mir bleibt dieses Jahr nur noch das WE. vom 4.-6.(am canale grande) und vom 18.-20.zum angeln.

|director:Termin nächstes Jahr?????

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich kann nur noch nach Weihnachten vielleicht schaffe ich es dieses Wochenende nächste woche geht net danach die woche weihnachts feier dann ist auch schon weihnachten und so |uhoh:


----------



## canale grande (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Was sagen denn die anderen|wavey:


----------



## Xarrox (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Sind alle Tot |kopfkrat abgetaucht Winterschlaf #6


----------



## canale grande (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Sind alle Tot |kopfkrat abgetaucht Winterschlaf #6



|director:Hallo.....|schlaf:#u|schlafen|gaehn:......wo schnarchen se denn?????
                   #w#w#w#w


----------



## crossfire (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Alle am angeln ,haben keine Zeit fürs Board.

Ein hoch auf meinen Laptop mit UMTS Stick  


Dieses Jahr siehts schlecht aus mit Kanal oder andere Gewässer werde vllt noch einmal an meinen Homelake gehen da ging sogar noch letzten samtag was!


----------



## Carphunter-SL (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Nabend zusammen.
Ich bin mehr oder weniger neu hier an board und würde jetzt gerne wissen ob jeder carphunter an euren treffen teilnehmen darf oder nur welche aus dortmund???


MfG 
Sascha


----------



## canale grande (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Sascha
Klar kannst du auch teilnehmen....
Das nächste Treffen kommt bestimmt.

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## TheBen (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moin moin,
ich habe gerade diesen Threat gefunden. Genauso wie Carphunter-SL bin ich auch relativ neu hier im Board und würde gerne mal an einem Treffen teilnehmen.

Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## canale grande (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Benjamin
sobald ein Termin steht brauchtst du dich nur anmelden.

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## Carphunter-SL (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

oh super danke so schnell hatte ich gar nich mit einer antwort gerechnet finde ich gut.

Ich werde dann sicher mal bei dem ein oder anderen treffen erscheinen. #6

MfG
Sascha


----------



## -qwertz- (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Juten Morgen :vik:

also ich wär ja ganz klar für einen termin im nächsten Jahr :m noch dieses jahr ist gaaaannnzzzzzz schlecht #d

und mit den seen müsste klar gehn  muss nur schau wie ich zu den einen komme immerhin sind das ca. 100km 


greez
kevin


----------



## fischibald (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi,
ich bin auch wieder da. Bei den See`n bin ich dabei nur leider sieht es in diesem Jahr sehr schlecht aus könnte höchstens 12.-13. sonst ist schlecht.

Gruß Jan


----------



## fischibald (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Rüdiger bleibt es dabei das du und Lucky am Canale Grande seid, wenn ja komme ich mal für nen Stündchen rum.

Gruß Jan


----------



## mr.mezzo (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hey

Wenn der Termin passt würde ich auch gerne wieder kommen..   An welchen See wollt ihr denn??? Ich würde den zweiten bevorzugen.

gruss Julian


----------



## Carphunter-SL (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Von welchem see ist den da jetzt gerade die rede?;+
wenn ich fragen darf.

MfG 
Sascha


----------



## crossfire (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@all  wie wärs mit den See von Peter Pillach !!
-reservierte Plätze
-keine Ruderer ,Pötte oder sonstiges 
-einfach zu erreichen 
- es wird keine Verbandskarte benötigt 
- die Chance auf mehr Fisch als im Kanal 

Aber wir sollten uns darfür ein paar Wochen vorher einigen damit wir den reservieren können und das mit den Pächter abmachen können.Dann gibts auch keine TS Boilies
Preislich lässt sich da auch noch was vereinbaren.

Was meint ihr ??

http://www.angelservice-peter-pillach.de/start.htm


----------



## fischibald (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Saschaum diesen See geht es.





karp schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an Rüdiger hab noch ein see zum vorschlag mit gefütterten plätzen#6
> http://www.angelservice-peter-pillach.de/start.htm


----------



## crossfire (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



fischibald schrieb:


> Hi Saschaum
> 
> 
> ääää was meinst damit ???


----------



## Carphunter-SL (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hört sich doch klasse an also ich wäre dabei. können wir ja anfang des jahres mal ein tripp hin starten?
was meint ihr?


----------



## karp (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich denke mal kurz vor der Laichzeit mitte April anfag Mai müssen wir es da versuchen wen wir richtieg was fangen wollen


----------



## Carphunter-SL (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Habe mir die seite gerade mal genauer angeschaut und verstehe paar von den regeln nich ganz... |uhoh:

Man darf sein eigenes boot mitbringen und davon auch füttern? richtig?
Und man darf bojen setzen für seine plätze richtig?
und das alles gegen kleinen aufpreis?

MfG
Sascha


----------



## crossfire (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Carphunter-SL schrieb:


> Habe mir die seite gerade mal genauer angeschaut und verstehe paar von den regeln nich ganz... |uhoh:
> 
> Man darf sein eigenes boot mitbringen und davon auch füttern? richtig?
> Und man darf bojen setzen für seine plätze richtig?
> ...




Ja darfst Boot mitnehmen 
Bojen nur fürs Welsangeln
Aufpreis normal ne  aber wenn wir da als Gruppe hinfahren und vorher alles reservieren können wir das ja klären welche Leistungen für wie viel.


----------



## fischibald (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> fischibald schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hi Saschaum
> ...


----------



## Carphunter-SL (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

bojen fürs karpfenangeln wären ja schon von vorteil oder?
aber wie du schon sagst muss man dann klären.

bist du schon öfter da gewesen?
du wirst das dann wahrscheinlich alles organisieren oder?
wann hattest du den gedacht das treffen zu starten?


----------



## Thecatfisch (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also der See hört sich interessant an. 

Hab mir eh für Nächstes jahr Grob eingeplant nen paar mal an einfach unbekannte Seen zu gehn... als immer nur an den Eigenen Weihern.

Bei nem Treffen und Anständigen Preisen ( denke mal das Gruppenrabbat möglich ist ) wäre ich in jedem Falle dabei. Allerdings würde ich ein Treffen eher nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr vorschlagen .. und noch ein Treffen vlt etwas zeitiger im nächsten Jahr , also ein Wintermeeting. Normal an einem der Dortmunder Kanäle.
Hätte auch nix gegen den DEK , allerdings wäre da bestimmt ne andere Stelle mal interessant.

greez 

Philipp


----------



## crossfire (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Carphunter SL

Bojen sind ja nicht wirklich von nöten , besser ist eh ein GPS aber egal, der See ist auch nicht soo riesig als das man ihn nur mit Boot und GPS beangeln könnte.

Treffen an den See würde ich fürs Frühjahr/Sommer festlegen ,Winter würde aber auch gehen.

Wer hat den alles Interesse an den Treffen das ich das so grob weiß.

-Carphunter SL
-Katzenfisch  mit oder ohne seine Begleitung 
-Karp
-Mr.mezzo 
-meine Wenigkeit 

wer noch ?
canale grande 
fischibald
qwertz
Daniel 
usw


----------



## jenskanne (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi,
wenn der termin passt! hauptsache nicht kanal!!!
mfg


----------



## Xarrox (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also wäre auch für Frühjahr sonst ist die Entäuschung wieder groß wenn wa im Winter nix Fangen ist ja nicht so einfach #6


----------



## mr.mezzo (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi

Ich fänd ne Wintersession schon ganz cool!|rolleyes


----------



## canale grande (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also ich fänd ne Wintersession an nem See auch ganz cool.
Und welchen nehmen wir?????

@ Fischibald

Der Plan fürs WE. ist schon wieder im Eimer|uhoh:
Bin aber Sonntag für ein paar Stündchen in Deusen in der Bucht.
Kannst ja mal durchbimmeln falls du kommst.

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## Thecatfisch (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hm... also bei diesem Pillach da oder wie er heist hat der Karpfen ja ne Schonzeit von 1.5 - 1.8 .. deswegen würde ich vorschlagen vorm 1.5 ein Treffen an diesen See zu starten.. , vlt in den Osterferien oder so. Die nächstes Jahr vom 27.03 - 10.04.2010 sind. 
Hätte nämlich nicht so die lust da nur für nen We bzw , für nichteinmal 48h hinzugehen.. dafür isses mir von der km Anzahl zuhoch. Sind für mich ja fast 200km erstmal hin,dann fahren meine Eltern zurück, = 400km, das dann nach nicht einmal 2 Tagen wieder, macht 800km .. das ist ein bisschen viel , sollten also wenigstens so 3-4 Nächte sein.


----------



## -qwertz- (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

moinsen 

also wens erst im nächsten jahr is bin ich dabei #6

muss nur schaun wie ich hinkomm |kopfkrat


greez
kevin


----------



## Carphunter-SL (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ja also mir ist das egal ich komme auch 3 oder 4 nächte zu dem see. :vik:
aber ich würde mal sagen das es echt besser wäre ne session im frühjahr oder so zu starten eventuell im april oder so dann hat man wenigstens echt chance auf einen fisch oder?

Also so wie ich das sehe wäre wir ja dann wohl schon ein paar leute!!! #6 find ich gut

MfG
Sascha


----------



## -qwertz- (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

also ich würd sagen das wir mit dem See bis zum frühjahr warten, da haben wir dann wenigstens eine höhere chance was zu fangen, wen wir schon so ne strecke fahren müssen.

Das Wintertreffen wär dann wieder am kanal oder sooo, sind es ja eh gewohnt nichts zu fangen :q. 


greez
Kevin


----------



## crossfire (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Das Wintertreffen wär dann wieder am kanal oder sooo, sind es ja eh gewohnt nichts zu fangen :q. 


greez
Kevin[/QUOTE]

jo da bin ich auch darfür ,dann wissen wir wie es da abgeht und kein Neuland wie bei Pillach.


----------



## Xarrox (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Wäre auch für den See im Frühjahr#6 3-4 Nächte wären kein Problem denke ich bock hätte ich schon :q


----------



## Carphunter-SL (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hat den schonmal einer rausbekommen was das dann kosten würde für 3 oder 4 nächte?


gruß
Sascha


----------



## crossfire (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Carphunter-SL schrieb:


> Hat den schonmal einer rausbekommen was das dann kosten würde für 3 oder 4 nächte?
> 
> 
> gruß
> Sascha




Dauert noch ein bischen , ist ja noch lange Zeit bis zum treffen.


----------



## -qwertz- (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moinsen 

ich hol das thema nochma hoch #6

also wie schautz aus mit nem wintertreffen ?? schon im Januar?? oder erst im Februar??
Wo?? Kanal ?? Lippe??

greez
Kevin


----------



## mr.mezzo (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

HI

Ich wäre für ein Treffen im Januar und das an der Lippe|wavey:


----------



## Xarrox (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Lippe hat jetzt Leider Hochwasser Saison |uhoh:
Da wird es schwierig :c


----------



## canale grande (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Aloaaaa

Bleibt wohl nur der Canale Grande|wavey:


Wann????? evtl. mitte Januar?????


----------



## -qwertz- (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

mitte januar klingt gut bis dahin müsste es geht mit dem werfen usw. :vik:

nur wieder am hardanger hafen oder wo anders? 

greez
kevin


----------



## Xarrox (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Wäre für ne andere Stelle


----------



## crossfire (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

sind im januar den im yachthafen viele schiffe alos pötte den yachten fahren zu der Zeit ja nicht wirklich ??


----------



## Xarrox (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> sind im januar den im yachthafen viele schiffe alos pötte den yachten fahren zu der Zeit ja nicht wirklich ??



Meinst Rünthe oder was?

Die Hobby Kapitäne sind nicht das Problem sondern die großen Pötte 
Und die fahren oft sehr oft auf dem DHK :v


----------



## canale grande (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Wäre für ne andere Stelle



:mDas nächste Becken wo wir genug Platz hätten ,wäre in Schwieringhausen.......Altmengederstr.-Zufahrt Marksweg.

oder der Schrotthafen......Viktoriastr.-Zufahrt Hafenstr.#h


----------



## Xarrox (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Schweringhausen ist Klinisch Tot habe verwandschaft die da regelmäßig geangelt haben nur ist seit letzem jahr da nix mehr gekommen keiner weiß warum. Da hatte man ne Zeit lange ne Fang garantie war da auch schon 3-4 mal aber nix Tote Hose#q ausserden ist da mit dem parken ******* wegen den anwohnern die lassen dich eiskalt abschleppen also musst oben an der straße parken dann muss man aber weit laufen :c

Ich wäre Für Bergkamen Heil da kann man wenigstens mit dem Auto bis ans Wasser Fahren und abladen und platz hätten wa da auch genug.

Oder Halt Rünthe :vik: das ist aber Hartes Brot |rolleyes


----------



## hotabych (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Schweringhausen ist Klinisch Tot habe verwandschaft die da regelmäßig geangelt haben nur ist seit letzem jahr da nix mehr gekommen keiner weiß warum.


 Vor allem im Winter kann man  es wirklich knicken, dort zu fischen. Zu flach,  maximale Tiefe 3,5m, da ist es im Kanal dort tiefer.
Ich wäre wie ich schon schrieb für den Schrotthafen am DEK zwischen Dortmund und Waltrop, Platz massig, parken kann man  auch gut und Fisch kommt da auf jeden Fall auch vorbei.

Gruß


----------



## canale grande (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



hotabych schrieb:


> Vor allem im Winter kann man  es wirklich knicken, dort zu fischen. Zu flach,  maximale Tiefe 3,5m, da ist es im Kanal dort tiefer.
> Ich wäre wie ich schon schrieb für den Schrotthafen am DEK zwischen Dortmund und Waltrop, Platz massig, parken kann man  auch gut und Fisch kommt da auf jeden Fall auch vorbei.
> 
> Gruß



Ich wär auch für den Schrotthafen#6
Ob da #w#w#wvorbei kommt weiß ich nicht|kopfkrat
aber Platz ist massig vorhanden und parken ist auch kein Problem.

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich wäre mal für den DHK :k oder halt Lippe wenn der Wasserstand sich hält #h


----------



## -qwertz- (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

joar dhk wär mal net schlecht nur halt die schifffahrt  die nerft ein bisschen

ich schlag einfach mal ein paar stellen vor :

Bergkamen Heil :

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=51.63172210605779~7.609311676960203&lvl=17&sty=h&sp=Point.sm4rxvhn0r7z_Element%20ohne%20Titel____&ss=yp.VEW%20Hafen~pg.1

Yachthafen Rünthe: 

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=51.64186344623897~7.639566994648192&lvl=17&sty=h&sp=Point.sm699fhn2w9n_Element%20ohne%20Titel____&ss=yp.VEW%20Hafen~pg.1


greez
kevin


----------



## Xarrox (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich wäre für Heil da haben wa Platz ich kenn mich da aus und wir können mit dem auto bis oben hin zum be und entladen und unten kann man die auto prima parken da stehen sie sicher das ne wohngegend.
Und ist nicht Überlaufen #6 Radfahrer etc.


----------



## canale grande (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also.......ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an,egal wo es hingeht.
Hauptsache am Wasser.#h


----------



## Schwingspitze (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Petri zusammen,
was haltet ihr von Uentrop?

die Schwinge|wavey:


----------



## hotabych (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Schließe mich auch der Mehrheit an, Lippe wäre natürlich besser, DHK ist schon oberporno, was die Störfaktoren angeht|uhoh:


----------



## Xarrox (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Schwingspitze schrieb:


> Petri zusammen,
> was haltet ihr von Uentrop?
> 
> die Schwinge|wavey:



Uentrop ist schneisse!
Da kann man im Sommer Super Geil Schwimmen und Grillen und so :vik::vik:

Aber Fangtechnisch find ich es net so Dolle aber die Lippe ist da geil :m aber irgend ne Vereinstrecke.Aber ist auch nen Gutes Stück zu fahren |uhoh:


----------



## jenskanne (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi,
bin heute an der lippe vorbeigefahren und sie sah nicht sonderlich hoch aus.
mfg


----------



## Xarrox (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



jenskanne schrieb:


> hi,
> bin heute an der lippe vorbeigefahren und sie sah nicht sonderlich hoch aus.
> mfg



Sie ist auch wieder Normal |wavey:nur fürht sie schnell hochwasser 2-3 tage starken bis mittleren regen und zack hat sie wieder druck :v


----------



## Schwingspitze (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ hotabych,
was hast Du für Störfaktoren in Uentrop gegenüber 
Heil, Rünthe oder anderen Strecken am Canello ,was qwertz vorgeschlagen hat ,wenn Du nicht gerade in einem Becken fischt  ;+
@ Xarrox,
da hast Du recht , sind schon ein par Km ,aber nun gut war ja nur ein Vorschlag.

bis denne 

die Schwinge #h


----------



## canale grande (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Schwingspitze schrieb:


> Petri zusammen,
> was haltet ihr von Uentrop?
> 
> die Schwinge|wavey:



Find den Vorschlag ganz OK.
Da soll es ja einen Warmwassereinlauf geben.....hört sich doch ganz gut an fürs angeln auf Karpfen im Winter.
Kann man da auch mit der Verbandskarte angeln|kopfkrat

Werd mal die Location in Augenschein nehmen,ein paar Bilder schießen und dann berichten.:m
Muss aber noch bis Anfang Januar warten|bla:

Wünsche allen ein frohes Fest #h
Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also Warmwasserauslauf ist ja immer so ne Sache..

Ist nen absoluter Hot Spot im Winter, aber das wissen nicht nur wir .

Also ist es sehr wahrscheinlich das diese Stelle überfischt wird bzw.. das dort immer welche Sitzen die alles beanspruchen..aber nun gut , Ich lass mich Überraschen.

Was ich auch noch mal einwerfen möchte ist das eventuelle Fischen bei diesem peter Pillach..? Hört sich mal interessant an und ist nicht so weit wie nen Französischer Paylake o.ä.


----------



## Xarrox (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also ich weiß nix von nem Wassereinlauf war da schon sehr sehr sehr oft aber meist im sommer zum schwimmen :g und grillen das kann man da sehr gut :m im sommer ist es da immer voll ähnlich wie im schwimmbad. Wenn dann ist der in der Lippe und das ist Vereinstrecke aber fragt mich nicht von welchem Verein.

Hier mal das Becken das Ende vom DHK das eine Ende auf jedenfall #6

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=51...where1=Hamm, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Deutschland


Gruß Daniel


----------



## canale grande (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Werd ich ja sehen ob es da einen Warmwassereinlauf gibt,oder weiß einer von den anderen Jungs wo der ist???????#h


----------



## Xarrox (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das er wenn dann an der Lippe ist es gab auch mal ne bericht über den campingplatz der da in der nähe ist und die haben gesagt das es da in der lippe piss warm ist. Aber soviel ich weiß dürfen die K-Werke das Kühlwasser nicht mehr so ohne weiteres einleiten. 
Das muss erst runtergekühlt werden.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## fischibald (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Leute, also mir ist auch kein Warmwassereinlauf bekannt.
Ich für meinen teil wäre für Heil oder die Lippe, komme aber auch mit zu anderen Stellen hauptsache FUN#6.

Wünsche euch allen ein Frohes Fest#h

Gruß Jan


----------



## -qwertz- (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hey How

also ich bin auch für Bergkamen Heil oder Lippe wenn es mit dem Wasserstand hinhaut  müssen nur schaun wo wir genug platz an der Lippe haben.

Heil werden wir auf jeden fall genug Platz am Kanal haben und vorallem auch Ruhe, naja außer halt die Schifffahrt.


Wünsch euch ebenfalls ein frohes Fest #6

greez
kevin


----------



## Xarrox (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



-qwertz- schrieb:


> Hey How
> 
> also ich bin auch für Bergkamen Heil oder Lippe wenn es mit dem Wasserstand hinhaut  müssen nur schaun wo wir genug platz an der Lippe haben.
> 
> ...




Ich auch #h Heil oder Lippe.

Frohes Fest @ all


----------



## -qwertz- (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moinsen

wat sagen den die anderen ?? 

also mit heil oder Lippe wären wir schonmal zu dritt :vik: wen lippe müssen wir nur schaun woooo?.


als termin würd ich den 15.1 bis zum 17.1 oder 22.1 bis 24.1 #6


greez
kevin


----------



## jenskanne (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi,
lippe ok aber was/wo ist heil.
08.01.- 10.01. wäre für mich sehr gut.
jens


----------



## Xarrox (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



jenskanne schrieb:


> hi,
> lippe ok aber was/wo ist heil.
> 08.01.- 10.01. wäre für mich sehr gut.
> jens




Bergkamen Heil am Datteln-Hamm-Kanal

#6


----------



## canale grande (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Wo genau ist das denn|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Xarrox (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Zwischen Bergkamen Oberaden und Bergkamen Rünthe oder Zwichen Lünen und Werne ginge auch genau da am Kraftwerk in Berkamen.

Ey da sind gute Stellen Bergkamen Rünthe Yachthafen, Strecke Heil, Strecke Haus Aden das muss man doch kennen  #c waren mal TOP STELLEN auf Karpfen nur hat das ein Bisschen nachgelassen.


----------



## Xarrox (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Strecke Heil:
http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=sm...1=Bergkamen, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Deutschland

Strecke Rünthe Yachthafen:
http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=sm...1=Bergkamen, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Deutschland

Strecke Haus Aden:
http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=51...1=Bergkamen, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Deutschland

Lippe Strecke Haus Wittnik:
http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=sm...1=Bergkamen, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Deutschland

Stockum nähe Wehr oder auch Schaafswiese genannt:
http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=sm...1=Bergkamen, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Deutschland


----------



## canale grande (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

schön,|bigeyes|bigeyes da haben wir ja genug Auswahl|bigeyes|bigeyes
das Lippestück sieht ganz gut aus,bietet genug Platz für alle!!

was ist mit Yachthafen Rhünte,kann man oben rechts in der Bucht unter den Bäumen Zelte aufstellen???


----------



## Xarrox (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> schön,|bigeyes|bigeyes da haben wir ja genug Auswahl|bigeyes|bigeyes
> das Lippestück sieht ganz gut aus,bietet genug Platz für alle!!
> 
> was ist mit Yachthafen Rhünte,kann man oben rechts in der Bucht unter den Bäumen Zelte aufstellen???




Bedingt kleine zelte könnten passen.
Also Rünthe brauchen wir ein Boot oder Boote ohne ist schlecht weil wie 100%ig Rüberfischen müssen #h werd ma versuchen da die tage hin zukommen und mach ma Fotos#6


----------



## canale grande (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

also ,ich hätte an den beiden letzten WE. im Januar Zeit
und auch mal wieder Lust angeln zu gehn |rolleyes


----------



## Xarrox (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich auch allerdings hätte ich am 23.01 B-Day :q war aber dies jahr auch am 24.01 raus

Nur wo dann ?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## fischibald (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> also ,ich hätte an den beiden letzten WE. im Januar Zeit
> und auch mal wieder Lust angeln zu gehn |rolleyes


 

Hi, ich wäre auch für eines der beiden WE, Rünthe ist gut Heil sieht auch nicht schlecht aus#c
Freue mich schon auf´s nächte Treffen bin auch schon drei Wochen nicht mehr am Wasser gewesen:c

Gruß Jan


----------



## Xarrox (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



fischibald schrieb:


> Hi, ich wäre auch für eines der beiden WE, Rünthe ist gut Heil sieht auch nicht schlecht aus#c
> Freue mich schon auf´s nächte Treffen bin auch schon drei Wochen nicht mehr am Wasser gewesen:c
> 
> Gruß Jan



3 Wochen ich war das Letze ma Anfang Nov. :c kann es auch kaum Abwarten ans wasser zu kommen #h


----------



## -qwertz- (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

moinsen

also der termin vom 22.1 bis 24.1 passt?? nehmen wir den termin?
dann kann Xarrox mal ne dicke Runde ausgeben #g
:vik:



greez
kevin


----------



## Rudi_Rapfen (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo an alle die mich kennen (oder nicht),

wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010,auf das das nächste Jahr erfolgreicher wird (bei mir zumindest) !!!

wäre gern dabei wenn ihr euch trefft aber hab den Schein noch nicht verlängert.Bin auch ab 2010 im Verein an der Ruhe aber Lippe werd ich mir trotzdem wieder holen, war nicht schlecht dieses Jahr an der Lippe...

also nochmal...allen ein aalglatten Rutsch...

Oliver


----------



## Xarrox (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



-qwertz- schrieb:


> moinsen
> 
> also der termin vom 22.1 bis 24.1 passt?? nehmen wir den termin?
> dann kann Xarrox mal ne dicke Runde ausgeben #g
> ...



Ausgeben ich verteile lieber |smash:|smash:|smash:|smash: :vik::vik::vik: ihr könnt mich ja dann beschenken :l:l


----------



## hotabych (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

bei diesem Termin werde ich wohl passen müssen, kriege meine Papiere wahrscheinlich erst am 25.Januar, so spät haben die bei uns Versammlung angesetzt.#d


----------



## -qwertz- (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

*Wünsch euch allen nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr
  lasst es ordentlich Krachen *

|laola:



:#2: aber net zu viel trinken :#2:



Greez
KEVIN​


----------



## fischibald (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen und eine Super Saison 2010#:​


----------



## Xarrox (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

*Auch von Mir
Ein
FROHES NEUES JAHR


*​


----------



## -qwertz- (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

*frohesssss neues 
*​


----------



## canale grande (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

*|director:Von mir auch ein frohes neues Jahr*#h#h


----------



## jenskanne (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

*hi, *
*ein frohes neues Jahr euch allen!!*
*Und allen ein paar gute Fische!!*
*mfg Jens*


----------



## hecq (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Frohes Jahr! Tight Lines :q


----------



## canale grande (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Wir sollten uns mal langsam auf einen Termin und Gewässer einigen.....!!!!!!
Mein Vorschlag 29-31.01. 
Kanal.....DEK. oder DHK.#h


----------



## -qwertz- (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi

mir is das eigentlich egal wann von mir aus auch vom 29. bis 31. wollt eigentlich am 30. nach Hannover

und wo?? naja ich wär für bergkamen heil am DHK


greeez
kevin


----------



## Xarrox (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Joa Termin ist mir recht wäre auch für DHK in Heil #h


----------



## hotabych (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi, am 29.01 finde ich auch gut, wo ist mir egal. Wir können auch 2 Plätze festlegen, einmal an der Lippe und wenn die dann zu hoch ist auf eine Stelle am Kanal ausweichen.

Gruß


----------



## fischibald (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Morgen,
das WE vom 29.-31. hört sich gut an ich würde auch für Heil stimmen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Xarrox (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also Steht jetzt der 29-31 Jan. ?????

Dann also Bergkamen Heil ?!

Vielleicht gehen Kevin und ich jetzt am WE ne nacht in Heil schonmal antesten :g

Dann machen wa mal Fotos.

Damit ihr auch wisst worauf ihr euch einlasst 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## canale grande (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Endlich kommt mal ein bisschen Schwung in das Ganze|bla:|bla:|bla:

|director:Bergkamen Strecke Heil 29-31 der Countdown läuft :g:g

Was machen wir mit Futter für die Hunter...Grillen oder Selbstverpflegung???

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## Thecatfisch (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Selbstverflegung.. ist unkomplizierter


----------



## -qwertz- (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Vielleicht gehen Kevin und ich jetzt am WE ne nacht in Heil schonmal antesten :g
> 
> Dann machen wa mal Fotos.
> 
> ...



jop schaun ob wat geht :vik:



@canale grande 
also ich wäre auch für selbstverpflegung, gillen können wir ja wieder wens wärmer wird ist dann auch viel angenehmer :m


greez
kevin


----------



## fischibald (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ja cool, habe mir schon Urlaub eingetragen:m
Ich würde sagen jeder besorgt sich sein Futter selber.
Ich fahre Morgen früh nach Fehmarn mal schauen ob was auf Meerforelle geht.
Mfg.Jan


----------



## Xarrox (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Jupp Selbstverpflegung #h


----------



## lions.den (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo,

Kann euch leider noch nicht sagen, ob ich mitfischen werde. Hängt u.a auch davon ab wie schnell die bei uns im Verein mit den Kanalscheinen sind.

Steht denn Heil mittlerweile fest?
War schon einer dieses Jahr draußen?

gruß
Christian


----------



## Obi Wan (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich glaube das dieses Jahr noch keiner draußen war bei dem Wetter!!!
Bin zwar nicht so der Karpfen Spezi und habe auch wenig ahnung von dieser sparte werde euch aber an dem We mal besuchen kommen, seht euch den Hund an davon werden dann 2 auftauchen und am ende der Leine ich fals es euch recht ist.
Kennt ihr die stelle am Heil??
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Xarrox (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also Morgen geh ich nicht Raus bei dem Schnee der Kommen soll nene das ist mir ein bisschen zu Kriminel.

@lions.den
Also denke Strecke Heil steht 

Also ich war noch nicht Draußen wollte morgen los aber das Wetter spielt leider nicht mit :c
Aber denke dann nächste woche wird/muss ne nacht drin sein :q

@Obi Wan
Grüß Dich |wavey:

Besuch ist immer Willkommen #6

Also ich kenne die Strecke Heil

Geh da jetzt schon seit ca. 8 Jahren dort angeln letzen 2 Jahre nicht mehr so weil ich doch lieber an der Lippe sitze.
Aber man fängt dort schon seine fische 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Fisch-Finder (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Nabend,
wenn ihr nix dagegen habt,  würde ich euch auch gerne besuchen kommen, ich brauche dafür aber eine Wegbeschreibung.  

Gruß David


----------



## Xarrox (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Fisch-Finder schrieb:


> Nabend,
> wenn ihr nix dagegen habt,  würde ich euch auch gerne besuchen kommen, ich brauche dafür aber eine Wegbeschreibung.
> 
> Gruß David



http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=sm4pqfhn0j83&scene=30783096&lvl=1&sty=b

Nördliche Lippestraße bis ende fertig dann bist oben am Kanal


----------



## canale grande (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

|director:hoffentlich macht uns das Wetter nicht einen Strich durch die Rechnung
@ Obi Wan u. Fischfinder
Besuch ist immer willkommen#h

mfg Rüdiger


----------



## Schwingspitze (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ Fisch-Finder,
du wohnst in Bergkamen und kennst die Stelle nicht #d
komisch , aber egal man kann ja nicht alles in seiner Umgebung kennen.

gruß Detlef#6


----------



## Fisch-Finder (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Schwingspitze schrieb:


> @ Fisch-Finder,
> du wohnst in Bergkamen und kennst die Stelle nicht #d
> komisch , aber egal man kann ja nicht alles in seiner Umgebung kennen.
> 
> gruß Detlef#6


 

Morgen,
ich wohne jetzt seit 3 Jahren in Bergkamen, vorher habe ich 25 Jahre in Schwerte gewohnt, ich kann dir jede stelle an der Ruhr sagen aber nicht an der Lippe oder Kanal. Ich bin sonst nur zum angeln am Forellenpuff in Ergste gewesen. Ich beschäftige mich seit letztes Jahr November mit der Lippe, und seit diesem Jahr auch mit dem Kanal, da ich jetzt erst in einem verein eingetreten bin. Ich hoffe das erklärt auch warum ich mich so oft nach stellen erkundige die ich nicht kenne.


Gruß David#h


----------



## Thecatfisch (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Mal was anderes.

Wenn ich, was ich hoffe, auch am Wintermeeting teilnehmen kann, wie ist das dann mit den Karten , Preise , Wie bekommen. ?

Das es kein Grillen Sondern Selbstverpflegung geben wird ist auch klar. 

Nur wie sind die weiteren Infos.
"Stroemung" also Bleigewichte,Sitzt man von seinem Pod weg,Schiffsverkehr ( hat mir Kevin schon paar Infos gegeben , bin aber Fuer weitere Dankbar),Viele Wasserpflanzen  ?,Farbe Des Grundes....ect.

Waere Nett das mal als info zu bekommen


----------



## Xarrox (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.
> 
> Wenn ich, was ich hoffe, auch am Wintermeeting teilnehmen kann, wie ist das dann mit den Karten , Preise , Wie bekommen. ?
> 
> ...



Tach Mr. Korda 

Strömung kaum Vorhanden nicht mehr als am DEK es sei denn Pott kommt.
Blei kannst dir aussuchen nicht mehr als am DEK halt.
Du kannst dein Pod genau vor dein Zelt stellen oder auch 100meter weg ist dir überlassen#6
Schiffe sind viele unterwegs mehr als am DEK.
Wasserpflanzen keine bissel algen hast du gegenüber an der Steinpackung sind ca. 80m .

Tiefe ist ca. 4-5,5m grund ist fester Lehm mit leichtem schlamm.
Farbe kannst dir ja denken.
Das wasser ist recht trüb vielleicht max 0,5-1m sicht.

Ihr könnt auch drauf einstellen wenn ihr eure köder rüberpöölt das der eine oder ander pott eure schnüre mitnimmt trotz absenken mal klappt es mal nicht.

Ist ein etwas anderes Angeln als am DEK.

Tageskarten kosten glaub ich 5-6€ am Tag damit kannst dann an allen Kanälen in NRW angeln die zum Verband gehören.
Ich glaube ihr dürft dann aber auch nur mit 2 ruten Fischen.

Weiß ich aber net genau.

Gruß Daniel |wavey:

Hier hab ma noch ein Paar Infos gefunden 

Heil  Auf diesem ca. 900m langen Abschnitt des D.H. Kanals befindet sich auf der südlichen Seite eine Ausbuchtung, die durchgehend mit einer Steinschüttung befestigt ist. Der Kanal hat hier eine Breite von ca. 80m und dies ist schon ein Unterschied zu der normalen Kanalstrecke. Man kann hier eigentlich beide Seiten des Kanals befischen, wobei ich aber sagen muß das man auf der südlichen Seite wo die Steinschüttug ist schon ziemlich weit laufen muß! Ungefähr 1 Kilometer Fußmarsch muß man hier schon in kauf nehmen. Die andere Seite ist durchgehend mit einer Spundwand befestigt, deren Höhe so bei 1,2m liegt. Auch in diesem Bereich des Kanals wird sehr viel auf Karpfen gefischt, und dementsprechend gut gefangen. Ich selbst konnte hier Fische bis knapp über 20 Pfund fangen, gehört aber habe ich von fischen bis 36 Pfund. Dies liegt aber schon einige Jahre zurück. Die Gewässertiefe schwankt hier so zwischen 4 und 5m. Ich persönlich fische hier meist von der gespundeten Seite zwei Ruten rüber, direkt vor der Steinschüttung. Und senke sie mit einem Absenkblei ab. Die dritte Rute fische ich eigentlich immer am eigenen Ufer entlang in ca. 50 bis 100m von meinem Camp entfernt. Aber immer direkt an der Spundwand, dies hat mir schon einige gute Fische beschert! Das Camp ist hier problemlos aufzubauen, Platz ist genug vorhanden. Die Strecke Heil erreicht man am besten genau so, wie den Hafen Haus-Aden über die Hammer Str. die von Lünen nach Hamm führt.


----------



## Thecatfisch (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

|good:

Danke Xarrox, wirklich Tolle Infos.

Ist mir immer wichtig das ich so  viele Infos wie  Moeglich bekomme. Danke.  #6


----------



## Xarrox (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Danke Xarrox, wirklich Tolle Infos.
> 
> Ist mir immer wichtig das ich so  viele Infos wie  Moeglich bekomme. Danke.  #6



Jau kein Thema #h


----------



## canale grande (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Jau kein Thema #h



eine wichtige Info fehlt noch:q:q:q........woooo stehn die #w#w#w
Gruß Rüdiger|wavey:


----------



## Xarrox (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> eine wichtige Info fehlt noch:q:q:q........woooo stehn die #w#w#w
> Gruß Rüdiger|wavey:



Ich hab immer 2 weit drüben an der stein schüttung  und eine auf eigenem Ufer


----------



## Obi Wan (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Noch ne Info 
wenn man die Nörtliche Lippestr durchfährt am ende kommt ein Schlagbaum den könnte man öffnen und dann, natürlich nur zum aus bzw einladen der Klamotten, ans wasser fahren da führt eine Str hinter der Böschung entlang.
Wer bis ans Ender dieses weges fährt steht knapp vor dem Kraftwerk dort ist es nicht nötig die andere Seite zu beangeln nur muß man da mit entladen der Schiffe rechnen die aber am we nicht so viel sind.
Ansonsten ist die Strecke Heil immer für eine Überraschung gut!!


----------



## Xarrox (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Obi Wan schrieb:


> Noch ne Info
> wenn man die Nörtliche Lippestr durchfährt am ende kommt ein Schlagbaum den könnte man öffnen und dann, natürlich nur zum aus bzw einladen der Klamotten, ans wasser fahren da führt eine Str hinter der Böschung entlang.
> Wer bis ans Ender dieses weges fährt steht knapp vor dem Kraftwerk dort ist es nicht nötig die andere Seite zu beangeln nur muß man da mit entladen der Schiffe rechnen die aber am we nicht so viel sind.
> Ansonsten ist die Strecke Heil immer für eine Überraschung gut!!



Ja wer ganz hinten am Ende fischen will der kann ja bis dahin fahren nachts kann man auch auf das K-Werk gelände und kann dann seine rute bis kurz vor das becken legen allerdings muss man da mit hängern rechnen aber da sind die Spundwände wieder hoch und der kanal wieder schmaler als z.b da wo man mit dem Auto hoch kommt da an den Rohren. 

Muss da ma die Tage hin Fotos machen |wavey:

Aber am Tor ist ne gute stelle davon ab da geh ich auch immer zum angeln hin #6 oder da in den Büschen wo sie nen Platz Frei geschlagen haben da sind die Spundwände auch nicht so hoch 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## fischibald (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi, bin auch zurück von Fehmarn und was soll ich euch sagen dank "Daisy" habe ich nichts Gefangen#q  habe nur mein Auto zum Schneeschieben benutzt.
Jetzt freue ich mich auf´s Meeting:vik:

Gruß Jan


----------



## Xarrox (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



fischibald schrieb:


> Hi, bin auch zurück von Fehmarn und was soll ich euch sagen dank "Daisy" habe ich nichts Gefangen#q  habe nur mein Auto zum Schneeschieben benutzt.
> Jetzt freue ich mich auf´s Meeting:vik:
> 
> Gruß Jan



Das ist Bitter #h


----------



## Schwingspitze (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo Jungs,
wer eine Jahreskarte hat darf mit drei Ruten fischen und Tageskarteninhaber nur mit zwei Ruten.
Schiffsverkehr gut bis sehr gut, deswegen würde ich euch empfehlen vorher eine Mütze voll schlaf zu nehmen,normalerweise kann mann am eigenen Ufer fischen und absenken,aber bei so vielen Leuten muß man gezwungenermaßen wol rüber werfen aufs andere Ufer echt sch..ße #q weil der Kanello dort ca. 60 m breit ist, ich hatte euch Uentrop vorgeschlagen , aber ihr wolltet ja nicht,da ist nämlich der Kanello zu ENDE und wenn man glück hat kann man da das Wochenende durchschlafen ,weil die Schleuse in Werries auch dicht macht ,es sei denn ein Pott ist durche Schleuse ,legt aufer Strecke irgendwo an und fährt irgendwann weiter um als erster am Kraftwerk zu entladen ,habe dort schon sehr oft gefischt und Fische bis ca. 20 Pfund gefangen, man muß nur wissen wo die Muschelbänke sind, dann hat man schon die halbe Miete im Sack. Habe aber noch mit Canale Grande ein Treffen vor Ort wenn er Zeit hat |kopfkrat aber das wird schon klappen.
Besuche euch auf jeden fall in Heil und hoffe das einer von euch ne Pulle Bier für mich über hat .

bis denne 

die Schwinge#h


----------



## Fisch-Finder (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Nabend,
ich habe mir heute mal die strecke in Heil angeschaut, hier mal ein paar Bilder. 

Bei den Bilder machen ist mir ein plätschern am Rand aufgefallen, irgendetwas hat da gejagt. Ich habe versucht es bildlich einzufangen (rot eingekreist). 

Gruß David


----------



## Xarrox (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Fisch-Finder schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ich habe mir heute mal die strecke in Heil angeschaut, hier mal ein paar Bilder.
> 
> Bei den Bilder machen ist mir ein plätschern am Rand aufgefallen, irgendetwas hat da gejagt. Ich habe versucht es bildlich einzufangen (rot eingekreist).
> ...


Danke für die Pics

Gut dann muss ich net dahin die Fotos machen :vik:

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Fisch-Finder (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Danke für die Pics
> 
> Gut dann muss ich net dahin die Fotos machen :vik:
> 
> Gruß Daniel


 
#6Bitte kein Problem,  ich wollte mir dir stelle ja auch mal anschauen, da die nur 5 min von mir weg ist. 

Gruß David


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also sollte ich es schaffen zu kommen waere wieder die Frage wie ich und DD-baits das mit den Karten fuer den DHK machen.

Ihr sagtet die kosten 5-6 Euro, okey, nur wie besorge ich die fuer uns beide?


----------



## Xarrox (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Also sollte ich es schaffen zu kommen waere wieder die Frage wie ich und DD-baits das mit den Karten fuer den DHK machen.
> 
> Ihr sagtet die kosten 5-6 Euro, okey, nur wie besorge ich die fuer uns beide?



In jedem Angelladen denke ich 

Hast du keinen in der nähe ??
Denke in den meisten bekommst Kanalkarten.

Ich bekomme die Sogar bei mir im Futterhaus 

Also würde die läden in deiner umgebung ma Anrufen und nachfragen oder eben ma rumfahren oder so.

*P.S 5-6€ pro tag *

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Schwingspitze (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

In Rünthe, liegt aufm Weg ist ein Angelleaden " Köppler "
wenn ich mich nicht irre hat der von 9 - 12.30 Uhr und von 15 - 18.30 Uhr offen und Karten müßte der auch haben,aber vorsichtshalber würd ich den vorher nochmal anrufen.
Tel. 02389 - 532819
Rünther  Str. 153
59192 Bergkamen

gruß Detlef|wavey:


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Normalerweise hat Ruediger ja immer die Karten Netterweise besorgt. 

Weis ja nicht ob er das dieses Mal wieder macht, und wenn ob er dann so nett ist und wir das Nicht Ueberweisen sondern Bar bezahlen koennen. Letztes Mal hatten wir da ja schon Probleme , wgn. falsche Kontonummer.

Waere die Frage ob Ruediger oder ein andere sooooo nett waere und die Karten besorgen bzw dann auch Vorstrecken koennte.

Also falls ich koennte. Wollte das schon mal im Vorfeld klaeren.


----------



## Schwingspitze (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Wollte mal fragen ,wie man Karten ohne Dein Fischereischein besorgen kann ?
Wenn Du von der A1 kommst ,wo von ich ausgehe ,dann hast Du einen Umweg von ca.2 Km ,wo liegt das Problem sich die Karten bei Köppler selbst zu holen.
gruß Detlef


----------



## Xarrox (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Der hat für das Dortmunder Becken beim Verein die Karten Besorgt das geht aber nicht für Heil das ist ja Verband und da müsst ihr euch selber drum Kümmern weil man eure scheine dafür braucht sonst könnte ja jeder kommen und sagen er hätte nen schein |bigeyes


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

ja klar, das ginge Natuerlich auch.

Wie gesagt nur Normalerweise hat die halt Ruediger immer besorgt.

Aber gut.

Im Uebriegen: also Ruediger hat es ja auch so gemacht ,das  er nur Namen und Geburtsdatum von mir hatte ,  also das geht.

@ Xarrox, ja schein kann man sich ja kaufen , nur ohne Fischereischein hat der ja keine Gueltigkeit.Man angelt ja Trotzdem Illegal dann. also ohne Erlaubnis. 

Aber denke mal dann besorgen wir uns die Karten halt Selber.


----------



## Xarrox (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> ja klar, das ginge Natuerlich auch.
> 
> Wie gesagt nur Normalerweise hat die halt Ruediger immer besorgt.
> 
> ...



Mein den Angelschein ich mein auf die Tageskarte kommt auch die Nummer vom Angelschein und son gedöns musst dich ja damit ausweisen was geht ist wenn du z,B mir eure scheine zuschickt (Post) dann geht das wenn ich die Vorlege kann ich die kaufen weil das hab ich schon gemacht für Kollegen.


----------



## hotabych (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Kopie vom Bundesfischereischein reicht aus, hat zumindest früher gereicht#h


----------



## Xarrox (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



hotabych schrieb:


> Kopie vom Bundesfischereischein reicht aus, hat zumindest früher gereicht#h



Da Müsste man sich mal Schlau machen....sind ja noch ein paar tage bis dahin


----------



## Obi Wan (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Das reicht auch noch Heute!
Aber wenn ich mich nicht irre zieht der Köppler um und hat seinen Laden zu!
Gebe euch aber dazu morgen ganz genau bescheit!!
Gruß Dirk


----------



## -qwertz- (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moin

ist jemand am Wochenende raus??? 

von Xarrox hab ich gehört das er wohl am Samstag zur Lippe fährt #6

ich werd warscheinlich am Samstag am DHK sitzen bei heil schaun muss auf jeden fall raus ans Wasser :vik:


greez
kevin


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

11 Tage noch wah ? 

Was das Wetter angeht soll, es voraussichtlich zwar frostig sein, aber nicht schneien, Regnen oder Abnormal Windig werden. Das laesst ja hoffen.Obwohl der Wetterbericht fuer 14 Tage im Vorraus relativ ungenau ist und sich jeden Tag aendern kann, aber wie gesagt, bis jetzt ist die Tendenz gut.


Ich Hoffe, das wir das hinbekommen zu kommen.Auch wenns nen blank wird , egal. Wir wollen kommen.

Habt ihr mittlerweile herausbekommen in welchem Angelladen ich dann am uebernaechsten Freitag die Karten erwerben kann ? Und ob der schon auf der letzten Seite angesprochene Angelladen zu ist oder es den noch gibt.


----------



## Xarrox (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> 11 Tage noch wah ?
> 
> Was das Wetter angeht soll, es voraussichtlich zwar frostig sein, aber nicht schneien, Regnen oder Abnormal Windig werden. Das laesst ja hoffen.Obwohl der Wetterbericht fuer 14 Tage im Vorraus relativ ungenau ist und sich jeden Tag aendern kann, aber wie gesagt, bis jetzt ist die Tendenz gut.
> 
> ...



Habt ihr Keinen Angelladen bei Euch?????????
Der Kanal Karten Vertickt normal müsste es die auch in Krefeld geben.


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Da ich morgen mit Kollegen in der Stadt bin , werd ich mal bei meinem Stammdealer Nachfragen ob er Karten fuer den DHK hat, muss eh noch dahin und bisschen Schlagschnur kaufen


----------



## Xarrox (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Da ich morgen mit Kollegen in der Stadt bin , werd ich mal bei meinem Stammdealer Nachfragen ob er Karten fuer den DHK hat, muss eh noch dahin und bisschen Schlagschnur kaufen



Mach das mal ich bin mir sicher das der welche hat |supergri


----------



## canale grande (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@TheCatfisch
ich hoffe mal das du bei deinem Stammdealer alles bekommst,wenn nicht gibt es ja noch vor Ort einen Angelladen.
Falls nicht kannst du mir die Papers schicken dann besorg ich euch die Tickets.
Anschrift müßtest du ja noch haben.

@Schwinspitze
hab im Augenblick leider neben der Arbeit noch ne Renovierung,aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben....wir werden schon noch einen Termin finden:m

|director:noch 11 Tage


----------



## Xarrox (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ansonsten müsst ihr zum Anglerspoint in Lünen-Gahmen

*Angler´s Point Lünen GmbH & Co.KG *​ *



*
​                                                         [FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Arial]*Zum Gewerbepark 4 
44532 Lünen*[/FONT]

*Tel:02306-41494*​ *Fax:02306-41496*​ *Email:info@anglerspoint.de*​ *Internet: www.anglerspoint.de*


*
*​


----------



## Schwingspitze (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Anscheinend kann Thecatfisch nicht lesen oder telefonieren , habe doch die Adresse mit Tele. - Nr. von Köppler hier geschrieben, oder #q


----------



## Thecatfisch (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Das hab ich auch zur Kenntnis genomen.

Aber wenn ich hier eventuell auch welche bekomme , hol ich die halt hier, das werde ich gleich oder spaetestens morgen in erfahrung bringen.


----------



## firemirl (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also, ich glaube das ich euch dann wohl auch mal besuchen komme.
War schon öfter auf der anderen Seite vom Kraftwerk.











Werd dann mal schauen was bei euch so geht.
@ ObiWan+FischFinder

Gebt mal bitte Info wann Ihr da seid. Dann kann man sich ja dort treffen.|wavey:

Grüße 
Toto


----------



## Xarrox (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



firemirl schrieb:


> Also, ich glaube das ich euch dann wohl auch mal besuchen komme.
> War schon öfter auf der anderen Seite vom Kraftwerk.
> 
> 
> ...



Die Stelle Kenn ich :m da hab ich auch schon den ein oder anderen Aal gefangen  Gegenüber vom K-Werk Hafen Becken ist Gute nur der Weg ist richtig miese treppen Laufen und das mit der ganzen ausrüstung ist zu Heavy |supergri

Die Fotos von der stelle da gegenüber ist doch son Ablauf oder sowas da hab ich mal den größen Toten Barsch in meinem Leben gesehen locker 50+ der war mal richtig Fett #6


----------



## firemirl (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Nene, das ist die gleiche Seite an der Ihr euch treffen wollt.
Nur weiter Richtung Marina Rünthe. Quasi links vom Kraftwerk.
Da läuft son kleiner Weg von der Straße aus am Kraftwerkszaun entlang direkt zum Kanal durch. Ist aber meistens oben per Schranken gesperrt.
Bin mal mit dem Auto bis vor den Kanal gefahren, ausgeladen und beim versuch den Wagen dann wieder oben zu parken hat son Ar... die Schranken wieder vorgeklappt. Geht aber auch mit ner vernüftigen Zange auf.


----------



## Xarrox (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



firemirl schrieb:


> Nene, das ist die gleiche Seite an der Ihr euch treffen wollt.
> Nur weiter Richtung Marina Rünthe. Quasi links vom Kraftwerk.
> Da läuft son kleiner Weg von der Straße aus am Kraftwerkszaun entlang direkt zum Kanal durch. Ist aber meistens oben per Schranken gesperrt.
> Bin mal mit dem Auto bis vor den Kanal gefahren, ausgeladen und beim versuch den Wagen dann wieder oben zu parken hat son Ar... die Schranken wieder vorgeklappt. Geht aber auch mit ner vernüftigen Zange auf.



Ja weiß wo das ist nur wenn man gegenüber vom K-Werk becken angeln will also auf der steinigen seit da muss man perversweit laufen und dann noch treppen steigen

Für die schranken hab ich ein Tipp pack dir ne knarre+17er nuss ins auto damit bekommst die auch auf :g


----------



## Thecatfisch (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also bei meinen Dealern gibts die Kanalkarten für den DHK nicht.

Ich sollte beim Ulli Bayer anrufen oder bei nem Dealer in MArl die Karten kaufen. Aber schaun,sonst hol ich die halt vorm Meeting in Dortmund, ging mir nur darum , das ich am Freitag ja erst später komme , wegen Schule und anderen Problemen, weswegen ich die Karten schon vorher besorgen kann , aber nungut.


----------



## Fisch-Finder (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moin moin,
wann startet das treffen, und wann endet es?|kopfkrat

Gruß David |wavey:


----------



## fischibald (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Fisch-Finder schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> wann startet das treffen, und wann endet es?|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß David |wavey:


 
Ich denke ich werde Freitag gegen 13Uhr da sein bis Sonntag Nachmittag:m

Gruß Jan


----------



## Xarrox (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich erst gegen 18uhr und wieder im Dunkeln aufbauen wie ich es hasse #q
Naja wat solls #6


----------



## Thecatfisch (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Ich erst gegen 18uhr und wieder im Dunkeln aufbauen wie ich es hasse #q
> Naja wat solls #6



Ich denke auch wenn wir kommen , kommen wir Spät. Der Müll an der Sache ist immer der Berufsverkehr den einige Unterschätzen.

Wenn wir erst gegen halb 4 losfahren , sind wir mit Kartenkauf frühstens gegen 5 Uhr da.. wegen Berufsverkehr könnte sich das in der Praxis um mehrere Stunden verschieben , was ich nicht hoffe.


----------



## Xarrox (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ja ich muss bis 16 uhr Arbeiten Heil ist ja net so weit weg von mir 12km oder so  da hab ich das prob net mit dem Berufsverkehr :g


----------



## Thecatfisch (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Für Mich / uns ist das 10 mal so Weit + Berufsverkehr. 

Deswegen muss ich alles Versuchen um schon um 14 Uhr hier loszukommen.

Eventuell funzt das, ist alles so nen bisschen kopliziert.

Aber ich werd zusehen das ich es schaffe.

Nur ich denke das es dieses Jahr noch mehr Carp Meetings geben wird, jetzt mal abgesehen von dem Pillach da, meine an den Kanälen. 

Und wenn ich für ein WE 15-18 Euro zahle, und ne Verbanskarte was weis ich nur minimal mehr kostet, denke ich mal die Rentiert sich mehr.

Aber ob ich mir noch irgentwie eine Organisieren kann ? , sind ja nur noch 8 Tage bis zum Meeting.


----------



## Xarrox (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich glaube nicht das du es Schaffst in 8 Tagen eine zu Bekommen ich würd mal bei deinem Verein Anfragen der müsste dran kommen aber das dauert dann ein Bissel#h


----------



## fischibald (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Wo wollen wir denn Aufbauen?
Nördliche Lippestraße bis zum Ende und dann links richtung Kraftwerk!? wenn ja wie weit|kopfkrat


----------



## Xarrox (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



fischibald schrieb:


> Wo wollen wir denn Aufbauen?
> Nördliche Lippestraße bis zum Ende und dann links richtung Kraftwerk!? wenn ja wie weit|kopfkrat




Also würde sagen richtung K-Werk da sind die Spundwände niedriger platz haben wa da auf jedenfall satt das sind ein Paar meterchen die wir nutzen können |supergri


----------



## -qwertz- (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moin 

denke ich werd auch schon so gegen 12 -13 Uhr da sein  da es am 29. Zeugnisse gibt hab ich net so lang Schule  :m 

und bleiben werd ich wohl auch soo bis 14 -15 Uhr ma schaun je nach dem, werd ich vor ort entscheiden.


greez
kevin


----------



## Schwingspitze (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ qwertz,
ab ins Bett, sonst ändern sich noch Deine Zensuren,gleich ist SCHOOL TIME


----------



## Fisch-Finder (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Mal ne frage nebenbei, wo stellt ihr eure Autos hin??? |kopfkrat
Mal schauen, vielleicht erscheine ich Samstagnachmittag und ziehe eine Nacht mit durch. Mal schauen was das wetter so macht, bei -20 grad da sitzen ist nicht so toll. #t

Gruß David|wavey:


----------



## firemirl (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ The Catfish

Sag mal, wenn Du schon 15€ für das eine WE ausgibst warum schaust Du denn nicht mal ob Du über Deinen Verein die Jahreskarte bekommst.#c Die kostet gerade mal 20 Euronen!!!
Greez
Toto


----------



## Xarrox (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Parken kann man unten bei der feuerwehr mit dem auto hoch abladen auto runter bringen abstellen feddich 

wenn ihr nix dagegen habt würde ich gerne ganz hinten am K-Werk sitzen quasi vor dem tor das Stammplatz :m und da hab ich noch genug licht zum aufbauen vom kraftwerksgelände |wavey:

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Thecatfisch (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ja die Frage ist nur ob ich die Verbandskarte bis nächste Woche bekomme.

Was ich nicht glaube , am Sonntag ist Jahreshauptversammlung da werd ich mal danach fragen. also generell


----------



## hotabych (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Wenn bei euch im Verein generell die Verbandskarten des Landesfischreiverbandes Westfalen-Lippe ausgegeben werden, dann könnte sein, dass es noch welche frei sind. Ruf doch deinen Vereinsvorsitzeden oder den Kassenwart (vielleicht sogar besser, bei uns macht er sowas) und frag ihn. Und wenn er keine hat kann er doch einfach in Münster anrufen und die schicken ihm eine, wenn du es heute machts hast die Karte  bis Mitte nächster Woche.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## fischibald (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Sagt mal Leute wer kommt jetzt eigentlich alles|kopfkrat


----------



## Xarrox (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich |wavey:


----------



## Rocky71 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Werd nur zum zu schauen mal vorbei schauen,
da ich leider arbeiten muß.


----------



## -qwertz- (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Guten Morgen 

Also so wie ich mitbekommen hab sind dabei:

Xarrox 
Canale Grande
Fischibald 
Thecatfisch & Pascal
Ich

+
viele Besucher


greez
Kevin

ach ja Xarrox hat heute Geburtstag



|birthday:Happy Birthday|birthday:


----------



## fischibald (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Jo hast recht |schild-g Xarrox lass dich reich Beschenken und hab einen schönen Tag#g

Gruß Jan


----------



## Xarrox (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Mager Mager sind halt alles Schönwetter Angler:vik:

Danke für die Glückwünsche |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also war heute mal beim 1 Vorsitzenden , und der sagte mir das muss man mit dem und dem besprechen , das kann ich morgen mache, weil JHV ist.

Dann weis ich mehr. 

Also es wird immer Wahrscheinlicher das wir kommen , auser mein Kollege DD-Baits macht mal wieder irgentwelche voellig Sinnlosen flaxen weswegen das bei uns nix wird, naja  mal Gucken.

Achja , Happy Birthday Xarrox


----------



## Schwingspitze (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Auch von mir ein herzlichen Glückwunsch nach DO.#6


----------



## Fisch-Finder (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Daniel |schild-g auch von mir, habe es leider nicht früher geschafft zu schreiben !!!



Und wie es aussieht werde ich von Samstag auf Sonntag die Nacht mit durchziehen. 
*Firemirl,* *Obi Wan, Schwingspitze, **was ist mit euch? Habt ihr nicht auch Lust die Nacht mit durchzumachen???*

*Gruß David*


----------



## Xarrox (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Danke


----------



## Schwingspitze (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ Fisch- Finder,
für eine Nacht bei diesen Themperaturen mit dem ganzen 
Gerödel lohnt sich meiner Meinung nicht,wenn dann das ganze Wochenende,muß aber Samstag so wie es bis jetzt 
aussieht arbeiten. Für eine Nacht bin ich nicht zu haben:q
aber ich werde mit sicherheit zum Kanello komen ,um den harten Kern zu besuchen#6


----------



## firemirl (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

OleOle, die Pinguinkacke hat wieder voll zugeschlagen und die Temperaturen sollen wieder fallen.
Sagt mal....... geht ein Karpfen auch durchs Eisloch??????#c
Meine ja nur, kann durchaus noch passieren das der Kanal zufriert bis Freitag.


----------



## Xarrox (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Aber ich glaube nicht der DHK zuviel Schifffahrt und der ist meist um ein paar grad wärmer als der DEK :m

Letztes Jahr war auf jedenfall kälter da ist der auch nicht komplett zu gewesen 

Alles wird gut |wavey:


----------



## -qwertz- (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moinsen

es gibt leider schlechte Neuigkeiten ...  

werd warscheinlich nur die Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag mitmachen, da ich vergessen hab, dass ich auf nem 18. eingeladen wurde.

Naja wenigstens kann ich eine Nacht mitfischen #6


greez
kevin


----------



## Fisch-Finder (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Tach zusammen,
wollt ihr wirklich bei dem wetter angeln??? Ich würde das dann HARDCORE FISHING nennen!!! 

Gruß David                        

PS.: Nur die harten kommen in den garten!!! Oder stehen bei -15 grad 3 tage am Kanal!!!


----------



## Xarrox (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Kla haben ja alle Heizung dicke schlafsäcke und so


----------



## Fisch-Finder (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Alles klar, dann werde ich 100 pro dabei sein, aber nur von Samstag auf Sonntag!#6

Gruß David


----------



## fischibald (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Na ja etwas Hochprozentiges haben wir auch noch|rolleyes

gruß Jan


----------



## Fisch-Finder (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



fischibald schrieb:


> Na ja etwas Hochprozentiges haben wir auch noch|rolleyes
> 
> gruß Jan


 

Das ist gut, das wollte ich ja nur hören/lesen, also kann ich ruhig ne pulle Jelzin mitbringen!?!?#6|uhoh:


Gruß David


----------



## Thecatfisch (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Normal 

Hab mit meinem Kollegen , der uebrigens auch kommt , am 4 Advent bei -14 Grad und Starkem Schneefall am Wasser gessessen.

Hardcorefishing kannste das in jedem Falle nennen .

Gestern noch die 13kg Propangasflasche neu befuellt, das sollte Langen


----------



## firemirl (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Die werdet Ihr auch brauchen um nen halbwegs warmen Ar... zu behalten.
Aktuelle Wettervorhersage für Freitag/Samstag:

         			-5 Grad, Schneeschauer, 75% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit,
3 bft. Wind aus West/Nordwest und Vollmond

Bin ja kein Schönwetterangler aber....................|krank: ohne mich. Wenn's klappt werde ich mal nach euch schauen.
Und Jungs...übertreibts bitte mit dem :#2: nicht.
Das kann bei den Bedingungen böse enden.


----------



## lions.den (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also, ich werd euch nächstes Wochenende auch nicht unterstützen.

Leider ist mein Kanalschein immer noch nicht eingetroffen. Wart nun schon fast 3 Wochen auf das gute Teil.
Naja, und bei dem Wetter nen Wochenende irgendwo in Bergkamen sitzen, weiß nicht....

Aber vielleicht findet das nächste Treffen ja wieder in Dortmund am DEK statt. Wollt mich dieses Jahr auch mal im Bereich Herne umsehen. Hat da jmd. zufällig n paar Tipps parat?

Wünsch euch jedenfalls n schönes Wochenende. Vielleicht findet man nächste Woche an dieser Stelle nen schönen Winterkarpfen.

gruß
Christian


----------



## Xarrox (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Die zahl der Teilnehmer schwindet |uhoh:|uhoh: 

Was eigentlich mit Rüdiger wo ist der #c#c#c

RÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ LEBST DU NOCH ????#h


----------



## fischibald (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@firemirl
Übertreiben? wir sind doch Angler hast du schon mal nen Angler erlebt der Übertreibt!?:q:q:q

Christian schade das du es nicht schaffst, na ja nächstes mal. Tja RÜDIGER keine Ahnung eventuell im Winterschlaf#u

Gruß Jan


----------



## Thecatfisch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also wir kommen eigentlich zu 100%.

Alles hat so geklappt wie es sein sollte, und gute Noten haben die Umsetzung von seiten meines Shuttle services auch klar gemacht.

Die vorbereitungen sind im Gange und in ca 48 Stunden finden sich die ersten Angler am Dattel Hamm Kanal ein.

Okey. die Teilnehmerzahl ist jetzt nicht soo gros, aber egal.
Wir machen das schon.
Und angeln bei Schnee ist immer geil.

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, es gibt nur Schlechte Kleidung ..als Faustregel 

Also Sicher kommen dann ja jetzt `nur` noch :
-Daniel
-Jan
-Ruediger
-Kevin ( Fuer eine Nacht )
-Ich
-Pascal
- David (kommt erst Samstag)
-??
Gut, das wird schon 

Hoffentlich friert der Kanal nicht zu, was ja dur ch den Schiffsverkehr recht unwahrscheinlich, aber moeglich ist.

Ja , denke wir verfrachten uns alle in Richtung  Kohlekraftwerk.

Pascal und ich kommen ja durch die Zeignisse , die nur sehr kurze Stunden hervorrufen, auch sehr frueh.Jenachdem wie alles mit Karten kaufen, und Verkehrslage ist.Wir setzen uns dann ans andere Ende, also Daniel wollte ja ans eine Ende zum Kraftwerk, kann mir auch denken Warum und Pascal und ich setzen uns dann ans Andere Ende und fischen nach Rechts.
Mit 600m Schnur auf den Rollen sollte das ja Moeglich sein :vik:  |muahah:


... #g ...


----------



## Xarrox (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Wenn du denkst das es dort einen Einlauf gibt oder so Irrst du dich da ist nix....ich gehe halt immer da Angeln :q und da ich Wahrscheinlich im Dunkeln Ankomme und da Heller ist will ich dahin damit ich Vernünfig aufbauen kann#6

Und denkt an einen Hammer denn der Boden ist Hart wie Beton sonst bekommt ihr eure häringe net rein :q

Viel Draußen Rumrennen ist glaub ich eh net heute den ganzen tag Draußen gearbeitet so langsam tau ich auf :q
Kein Wetter zum Arbeiten aber zum Angeln :vik:

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Fisch-Finder (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Nabend,
ich bin von Samstag auf Sonntag 100 pro dabei, habe mir extra neue Handschuhe und ne Mütze gekauft. Und Jelzin steht auch schon in der Küche! Mal ne andere Sache hat noch jemand kleine KöFi??? Ich habe nur welche ab 15cm.

Gruß David


----------



## Xarrox (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Fisch-Finder schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ich bin von Samstag auf Sonntag 100 pro dabei, habe mir extra neue Handschuhe und ne Mütze gekauft. Und Jelzin steht auch schon in der Küche! Mal ne andere Sache hat noch jemand kleine KöFi??? Ich habe nur welche ab 15cm.
> 
> Gruß David



Wir Sind Karpfenangler es geht da um Karpfenangeln #6 deswegen auch AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund haben höchstens Fish-Boilies dabei und Mais #h


----------



## Fisch-Finder (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Wir Sind Karpfenangler es geht da um Karpfenangeln #6 deswegen auch AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund haben höchstens Fish-Boilies dabei und Mais #h


 

Nabend Daniel,
hätte doch sein können.|rolleyes Heißt dass wenn ich mit angeln möchte das ich nur auf Karpfen angeln darf???

Gruß David


----------



## Thecatfisch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Nein 

Es zwingt dich sicherlich niemand ausschlieslich auf Karpfen zu angeln.

Denke bei der doch geringen Teilnehmerzahl ist fast jeder Mann,der kommt Willkommen 

Uebrigens, wenn du Koefis hast, vlt koenntest du mir ja einen Mitbringen , wollte eventuell eine auf Hecht auslegen , direkt an der Spundwand,hat uns am DHM Kanal ebenfalls einen kleinen hecht gebracht. Und da du ja eh erst am Samstag kommst wuerde ich mich natuerlich ueber einen Koefi freuen  Aber das nur nebenbei.

Klar ist das ein Karpfenangler Meeting, aber der Kanal gehoert ja nicht uns, er kann sich da ja hinsetzen wann er will und auf das Angeln was er will.

Das aber nur am Rande,ihr wisst wie ich das meine.


----------



## Thecatfisch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hab gerade nochmal den Wetterbericht gecheckt und muss echt sagen das der Verdammt Hart aussiht.

Also da soll echt eine Gewaltige Menge Schnee runterkommen,hoffentlich kommt es nicht zu Komplikationen, nicht was das Angeln angeht, darum mache ich keine Sorgen. Aber was das hinfahren und co angeht. 

Ich bin ja sehr optimistisch und freue mich nach der relativ kurzen , aber dafuer harten Winterpause(die an fast allen stillen Gewaessern auch noch lange andauern wird) natuerlich auf das Meeting und hoffe sehr,dass alles Reibungslos ablaeuft.

In diesem Sinne Tight Lines.


----------



## Schwingspitze (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Komme auf jeden fall vorbei ( zum gucken , quatschen und vor allen dingen um neue Freundschaften zu schließen ) habe da noch ein par Köfis ,bei Intresse bitte melden ( kleine Rotaugen )


----------



## Xarrox (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

So morgen wenn alles gut geht 14uhr schicht :vik: schaffe es evt. doch Früher als Geplant am Wasser zu sein:l

Hechte am DHK ich glaube da gibt es net so viele der DEK und der DHK sind völlig verschieden also ich habe noch NIE einen Hecht im DHK gefangen kenne auch keinen der einen gefangen hat.

Also ich würde wenn dann die 15cm Teile nehmen die Zieht sich ein Hecht locker weg gerade jetzt im Winter sind die glaube ich Top aber wie gesagt am DHK eher unwahrscheinlich.

Naja vielleicht kommt ja ein Dicker Zander vorbei


----------



## fischibald (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

So ich habe auch alles zusammen, werde gegen 12-13Uhr am Wasser sein#6. Hecht?! Nee aber Zander ist gut möglich.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Thecatfisch (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Dann halt Zander, ist bestimmt auch schoen.

So ein schoener Fischfetzen aner Grund bzw Laufbleimontage direkt vor der Spundwand.. der bevor er ins Wasser komm gefrohren ist und beim Auftauen unter Wasser dann noch mehr Aroma abgibt.

@ Schwinge
Wuerde mich sehr ueber einen Koefi freuen


----------



## firemirl (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Die gibt es wohl!!! Selten, aber doch vorhanden im DHK. Hab selber schon ein sehr beachtliches Exemplar im Oelhafen Uentrop am Band gehabt. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Zander ist ca. 100x so hoch.


----------



## Thecatfisch (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also ich wuerde mich sehr ueber einen Zander freuen , hatte im Sommer das ``Glueck`` ein Stattliches Exemplar, auf einen Hollie Rhone Liver Big Ball zu fangen\haken , allerdings weihte dieser nicht unter den Lebenden.


----------



## Schwingspitze (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ firemirl,
Oelhafen Uentrop, kann das sein das Du den Oelhafen in Hamm Stadtmitte meinst, in Uentrop ist doch Kohle angesagt
oder vertue ich mich da #c


----------



## firemirl (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ne, den meine ich nicht!!
Wenn Du im Industriegebiet Uentrop bist siehst Du schon die großen Lagertanks.
War früher mal u.a. ne Tankstelle.
Hab sie Dir mal markiert inkl. Fangstelle.


----------



## Thecatfisch (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

So,jetzt ist es soweit, wir fahren jetzt los und sind can ca halb 2-2 am kanal,


Allen Carp-Huntern und Anglern die kommen schonmal Vorab ein dickes Petrie Heil´bzw Tight Lines !

Bis gleich Jungs


----------



## Xarrox (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

So Bin Wech bis Später !!!!!!! :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Schwingspitze (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ firemirl,
hast recht selbst schon da geangelt,aber wußte nicht, daß das der Oelh. Uentrop ist#c


----------



## crossfire (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Und gibts noch Lebenszeichen von den Anglern?|supergri


----------



## -qwertz- (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

joooooooooooop leben alle noch :vik:

also ich bin wieder zuhause die anderen machen noch eine Nacht und bis auf ein paar fullrun´s von schiffen wars ne ruhige nacht 


greez
kevin


----------



## Xarrox (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

So ich bin auch wieder da Fische gabs Leider keine dafür Pötte :q hatte heute morgen auch nen 77meter 1072 Tonnen pott dran aber er ist mir kurz vor der Landung ausgeschlitzt |kopfkrat

Alles in allem war es gut trotz geringer teilnehmer zahl 
Besucher hatten wir ja auch einige habe zwar net alle gesehen weil ich gestern nachmittag eingeschlafen bin :q aber wenn man so auf der liege liegt TV schaut und dann noch muckelelige 22grad im zelt hat geht das ganz schnell besonders wenn man vollgefressen ist 

Freue mich schon auf nächste Treffen da darf es dann auch ruhig mal wieder ein paar grad wärmer sein #6

Gruß Daniel |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Fisch-Finder (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Nabend,
ich wäre gerne länger geblieben, da mir aber um 1 Uhr mein dach über dem kopf weggeflogen ist und ich die Heringe nicht mehr in dem Boden bekommen habe bin ich abgehauen. Ich habe noch versucht euch wach zu kriegen aber das war vergeblich, ich wollte euch nur bescheid sagen, weil es ist nicht so mein ding einfach abzuhauen! Ich werde mich wohl nach einem Zelt umschauen, das mir sowas nicht nochmal passiert. #d

Gruß David


----------



## firemirl (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@Fisch-Finder
Bist also doch noch aufgetaucht.
Hatten Dich Samstag vermisst.


----------



## Thecatfisch (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Sind auch seit ca 15 Uhr daheim,shuttle Service Kam etwas spaeter.

Wir haetten die Strecke von den ca 500 m oder so mehrmals hin und zurueck laufen muessen. Aber netterweise ist uns das soweit erspart geblieben da Jan aka Fishibald uns kraeftig geholfen hat und uns seinen Trolley zur Verfuegung gestellt hat.
Auch konnten wir so noch einen etwas ausgedehnten Small Talk halten und ueber das naechste Meeting und verschiedene Gewaesser sprechen .

An dieser Stelle noch mal danke von der Krefelder Fraktion an Fischibald .

Und joar, das Meeting war zwar Kalt, also auserhalb des Zeltes,aber doch irgentwie  wieder mal geil. Die Kanalfischerei ist ja mit den Poetten echt schon hart. Und dann auch noch im Winter. Trotzdem geil. Gerne wieder, vlt dann im Sommer  , das naechste Meeting ist ja dann voraussichtlich im April - eher Mai dann ja an der Lippe. Aber vlt Gibt es ja vorher noch ein etwas kleineres Meeting irgentwo anders.
Wurde ja viel ueber unterschiedliche Gewaesser geredet , gibt ja genug .

Zu den Faengen naja, insgesamt wurden ja 4 ``Fische`` gefangen , allesamt von 70 bis ueber 130m. Gewicht ueber 1000Tonnen, der Rest versteht sich von  Selbst.
Xarrox konnte 2 Von diesen Urianen ueberlisten , Ich und DD-Baits jeweils 1nen.Zum Run, .. bei mir in 2 Sekunden ca 80m und bei DD-Baits 150m , also die Komplette Rolle (  ) in ca 5 Sekunden.
Leider sind allesamt Kurz vor dem Kescher ausgeschlitzt, wird wohl am Rig gelegen haben , naechstes mal nutzen wir dann Hybrid Soft Coatet Braid von Korda , dann bekommen wir die Kohledampfer raus.. Bin ich fest von ueberzeugt                 :vik:|muahah::vik:


Alles in allem trotz relativ kleiner Teilnehmer Zahl ein gelungenes Meeting.Fotos hat Kevin ja mal wieder einige gemacht. also von der Location, Impressionen und Tackle. Hab auch einige Geschossen.Gucken das ich die dann hochlade.


----------



## Xarrox (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Sind auch seit ca 15 Uhr daheim,shuttle Service Kam etwas spaeter.
> 
> Wir haetten die Strecke von den ca 500 m oder so mehrmals hin und zurueck laufen muessen. Aber netterweise ist uns das soweit erspart geblieben da Jan aka Fishibald uns kraeftig geholfen hat und uns seinen Trolley zur Verfuegung gestellt hat.
> Auch konnten wir so noch einen etwas ausgedehnten Small Talk halten und ueber das naechste Meeting und verschiedene Gewaesser sprechen .
> ...


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

|good:


----------



## -qwertz- (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:




nen paar bilder stell ich die Tage mal rein 


greez
kevin


----------



## fischibald (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich fand es auch ein "cooles" WE war schön mal wieder am Wasser zu sein.
Es war auch schön das uns alle Leute die sich hier Angemeldet haben mal vorbei zu schauen auch trotz der Witterung da waren#6
@Krefelder Fraktion kein Problem helfe immer gern, wenn wir Angler schon nicht zusammen halten wo kommen wir dann hin?! Ich habe mir fest vorgenommen euch dieses Jahr mal für nen WE zu besuchen#a
Gruß Jan


----------



## Obi Wan (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Na Fischibald dann sag mal wann und der gute alte Obi Wan kommt mitich muß ja nicht umbedingt auf Karpfen fischen ODER???


----------



## Xarrox (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Bei einem Treffen bei Mr.Korda wäre ich auch dabei aber erst so im Sommer


----------



## fischibald (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ja klar im Sommer ich will ja nicht Eisangeln:q
@Obi Wan da finden wir schon ne lösung, solange ich mir meine Liege nicht mit deinem Wachhund teilen muß

Gruß Jan


----------



## canale grande (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo Leute
bin Heute nach 10 Tagen Krankenhausaufenthalt:v wieder zuhause.
Sorry das ich mich nicht melden konnte und schön das ihr das Meeting auch mit so wenig Leuten durchgezogen habt,beim nächsten mal bin ich auch wieder dabei.

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## -qwertz- (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moin Rüdiger

uiuiui dat is ja garnet gut ... naja beim nächsten mal biste dabei 


hier mal ein paar bilder... sind diesmal net soooooooo viel :vik:

http://img708.*ih.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=dscf0132.jpg

greez
kevin


----------



## fischibald (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Rüdiger, schön das du wieder da bist wir hatten uns schon Sorgen gemacht.|kopfkrat
@Kevin wie immer schöne Bilder#6

Gruß Jan


----------



## Xarrox (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Da Issa ja der Verschollene |wavey:

Sei Gegrüßt Rüdiger 

Kev voll der Spion hab gar net mitbekommen das du Fotos gemacht hast :q

Gruß Daniel


----------



## canale grande (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

|wavey:schöne Grüße nochmal an alle|wavey:
wie ich auf Kevins Bildern sehn konnte hattet ihr ja trotz allem wie immer viel fun#6
wie immer gute Bilder Kevin#6immer noch mit Fuji oder hast du schon was Neues?????


----------



## Thecatfisch (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Einspruch. 70% Der Bilder sind ja von uns, wenn wir irgenteinen Schrott gemacht haben 

BEi dem Einen Bild siht das so aus als Wuerde ich durchzihen , dabei ist das nur ne Handbewegung und man ist auf der anderen Seite


----------



## crossfire (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Wart ihr wieder am Hardenberger Hafen  oder wehm gehört die Pennerburg ( Nach Double Top) mit den ganzen Krempel darvor ? |supergri


Scheint ja ein ganz gutes Treffen gewesen zu sein , hoffentlich kann ich beim nächsten  auch wieder dabei sein .


----------



## Thecatfisch (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

2 Liegen , 1 Mann Zelt und zu viel Krempel, so siht das dann aus  aber dafuer sind wir ja bekannt


----------



## Xarrox (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> 2 Liegen , 1 Mann Zelt und zu viel Krempel, so siht das dann aus  aber dafuer sind wir ja bekannt



Ja ihr kuschelt auch immer gerne zusammen hab das ja gesehen als ihr zu dritt in Kevin seinem Zelt wart da war ja auch gruppen kuscheln angesagt :q mit Frau Shisha #6

*Aber mal was anderes würde dann schonmal langsam das nächste Treffen planen...also wir sollten uns schonmal auf eine Location einigen...

Wäre ja für die lippe so mitte/Ende April rum da ist es schon wärmer hochwasser saison ist auch rum (eigentlich) ja und alles ist schön am blühen etc.

Und dann im Sommer zum Pillach und zu den Krefeldern:vik:

Also Lippe hätte ich an die "Schaafswiese" gedacht ortskundige wissen wo ich meine....
http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=51.665167208553314~7.6965145512808135&lvl=17&sty=h

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=sm9r7rhn79qy&scene=30782205&lvl=1&sty=b

Auf dem Bild sieht man bei Nr.1 nen Punkt bis dahin kann man Fahren dort abladen und dann muss man am Feld entlang das die dicke rote linie.

Die dünne rote linie bei Nr.2 wäre dann die zu beangelde Strecke dort hätten wir auf jedenfall reichlich platz.
Immoment ist dort Winterangel Verbot die strecke ist aber ab den 15.4 wieder frei.

Die stelle ist auf jedenfall gut konnte dort schon einige Karpfen fangen.

Auf den beiden links könnt ihr ma ein bissel stöbern und gucken 

Also das wäre mein vorschlag hat jemand noch einen anderen???

Gruß Daniel




*


----------



## jenskanne (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi,
wie kommst du da drauf?
*(Immoment ist dort Winterangel Verbot die strecke ist aber ab den 15.4 wieder frei.)*
bei mir im schein steht nichts drin!!!
jens


----------



## Fisch-Finder (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



jenskanne schrieb:


> hi,
> wie kommst du da drauf?
> *(Immoment ist dort Winterangel Verbot die strecke ist aber ab den 15.4 wieder frei.)*
> bei mir im schein steht nichts drin!!!
> jens


 

Nabend,
dann schau mal in die karte vom verband. 

Gruß David


----------



## -qwertz- (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> |wavey:schöne Grüße nochmal an alle|wavey:
> wie ich auf Kevins Bildern sehn konnte hattet ihr ja trotz allem wie immer viel fun#6
> wie immer gute Bilder Kevin#6immer noch mit Fuji oder hast du schon was Neues?????




ne leider noch nichts neues  aber ich entdecke immer neue sachen an der fuji  jetzt werden auch nachtbilder ohne blitz super 


greez
kevin


----------



## Xarrox (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



jenskanne schrieb:


> hi,
> wie kommst du da drauf?
> *(Immoment ist dort Winterangel Verbot die strecke ist aber ab den 15.4 wieder frei.)*
> bei mir im schein steht nichts drin!!!
> jens



Jep auf den Karten vom LFV 

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/angelregelungen_kreis_unna.php


Ansonsten musst auf die beschilderung achten die haben doch alles neu gemacht |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: ist seit letzem jahr so


----------



## firemirl (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Oh je Xarrox, da hatteste aber nen zittrigen. Oder haste die kälte noch nicht aus den Knochen???

Also ich bin dann dabei!!!! Werde gegenüber der kleinen Einbuchtung sitzen. So, stelle besetzt !!!:vik:
Dann machen wir aber auch so von Freitag bis Sonntag, oder?
Und denkt dran, immer schön anfüttern!!!
Dann sind die Fänge von ObiWan und mir besser!!!


----------



## Xarrox (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Jaja so ist das wenn man auf Entzug ist :vik: nein spaß das irgendwie mist mit paint zu zeichen 

Würde eigentlich lieber von der andern Uferseite angeln aber da bekommen wa nicht alle vernünftig untergeracht.

Ja also von Fr-So muss schon sein :q 
Mal sehen was die anderen dazu sagen ist ja eh noch ein bissel hin bis dahin 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Thecatfisch (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Lippe ? Normal


----------



## -qwertz- (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

moinsen

klaarrr lippe bin ich immer dabei  die strecke gefällt mir auch von daher  :vik:


greez
kevin


----------



## firemirl (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@ xarrox

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber glaube, das die andere Seite dem örtlichen Verein vorbehalten ist.
Korrigiert mich bitte wenn nicht...........ObiWan?......|wavey:


----------



## Xarrox (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



firemirl schrieb:


> @ xarrox
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber glaube, das die andere Seite dem örtlichen Verein vorbehalten ist.
> Korrigiert mich bitte wenn nicht...........ObiWan?......|wavey:



Das wäre mir neu die Teiche dort darf man nicht beangeln das stimmt wohl aber die Lippe dort darf man befischen unten in der Kurve sitzen auch ständig welche.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## firemirl (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Aber wie Du ja schon sagtest, ist die andere Seite besser vom Platzangebot.  Also, mein Platz ist reserviert.:q:q:q


----------



## Xarrox (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ok  mir ist es relativ egal wo platz wäre dort reichlich vorhanden


----------



## Obi Wan (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Man kann die gegenüber liegende seite sogar jetzt beangeln die seite von der schafswiese hat wie schon beschrieben winterangel verbot.
Xarrox die karte von dir ist top angelegt am sportplatz sind nur die letzten parkmöglichkeiten welche aber nicht gerne von dem Fußballverein frei gegeben werden ausladen kann man auch wenn man die str noch ein wenig weiter fährt und dann geht man nur noch ein paar meter zur lippe und muß nicht über zeune steigen und über die wiese gehen.
Bei euch (wenn mir jemand paar kugeln abgiebt und mir das ein oder andere mal zeigt) fühl ich mich wohl und wäre wenn nichts dagegen spricht(frau muß arbeiten oder so) dabei!!
Bringe auch den Wachhund mit der aber dann von liege zu liege geht und da wo er sich wohlfühlt hinlegt))))))))))))))
wehm der nicht reicht hätte da noch eine von!!!!!


----------



## firemirl (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ein paar Kugeln 16mm oder Pellets 20mm oder 12mm kannste auch von mir haben.

*Ich schlage schonmal den 23.-25. April vor. *Da kann ich definitiv.

*AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund** + Sympatisanten:g und andere Angler*


Habe nämlich alle 14 Tage meine Tochter bei mir.
Wie schauts aus bei euch??????????????????????????


----------



## Rudi_Rapfen (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also diesmal bin ich auch dabei und dann noch an meiner Lieblingsstelle...
Bis dahin sollte Heizung und Gasflasche überflüssig sein!
Muß mir nurnoch Pellets bestellen aber bin ja heut früh wach um mal auf der J+H zu fahren.
Hoffe dann zeigen mir mal die Profis wie das geht mit den 30 Pfündern...:m
Petri Oliver


----------



## Xarrox (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also der 23-25.4 wäre mir auch recht |wavey:
So haben wir auf jedenfall genug zeit für die Planung#6


----------



## crossfire (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Also der 23-25.4 wäre mir auch recht |wavey:
> So haben wir auf jedenfall genug zeit für die Planung#6




Müsste gehen bin darfür.

Der Therad darf nicht auf die 2te Seite


----------



## firemirl (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

|good:

*Was ist mit den anderen ?????????????

Das wird ein allgemeines Treffen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Also auch frei für Angler anderer Zielfische. Nur die reinen Spinnfischer sind wohl dann fehl am Platz.
Könnte im wahrsten Sinne zu verwicklungen führen.

Also bis dato sind wir dann zu 6 = :vik:


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Naja, also fast 3 Monate vorher , kann zumindestens ich noch nicht genau sagen ob wir kommen . Also ob das klar geht. Naja. 

Der Fred heist Carp Meeting, vielleicht sollte man einen anderen Oeffnen mit dem Thema Allgemeines Anglertreffen Dortmund.

Carp Meeting heist Karpfenangeln.Beim Winterfischen  waren wir sehr wenige, da war es okey das auch auf was anderes gefischt wurde. Aber naja, das kann ja jeder fuer sich selbst entscheiden .

Wenn bei uns alles Passt kommen wir auch zum Allgemeinen oder was auch immer Fischen.

Mal sehen wann das naechste CARP Meeting ist.Koennte man ja auch an der Lippe abhalten , dann im Mai


----------



## Xarrox (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Naja, also fast 3 Monate vorher , kann zumindestens ich noch nicht genau sagen ob wir kommen . Also ob das klar geht. Naja.
> 
> Der Fred heist Carp Meeting, vielleicht sollte man einen anderen Oeffnen mit dem Thema Allgemeines Anglertreffen Dortmund.
> 
> ...



|good:

Da haste Recht sollten für das Lippe treffen dann lieber ein allgemein Treffen machen.

So verkommt der Fred zum Boardi-Treffen und das ist ja eigentlich nicht so geplant gewesen 

Dann müssen wa halt schauen das Meeting beim Pillach wieder zum REINEN KARPFENANGLER TREFFEN wird.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Xarrox (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Also ich würde sagen wir machen ein Neues Thema irgendwo im Regionalen Teil auf.

Boardi-Treffen Raum Dortmund oder so.....

Denn dieser Fred vermüllt und verspammt so langsam und der war eigentlich für ein

*KARPFENANGLER-TREFFEN Raum Dortmund

*gedacht und das sollte auch so bleiben.

Mir ist das egal wenn sich jetz welche  angepisst fühlen oder so die haben dann einfach pech gehabt ich vertrete hier meine meinung und die anderer FERTIG !!!!!!!!!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen wir machen ein Neues Thema irgendwo im Regionalen Teil auf.
> 
> Boardi-Treffen Raum Dortmund oder so.....
> 
> ...



Schliese mich Komplett dem Post an.

Wollte auch vorhin mit meinem Post nimanden Anpissen.

 Musste nur raus..


----------



## crossfire (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Würde es zwar etwas anders sagen wie Daniel aber ich bin der gleichen Meinung , da wir in der Karpfenecke und im Karpfenangler treff um Dortmund sind  solls halt nur über Karpfen gehen .

Einfach im PLZ Bereich oder Allgemeinen Bereich einen Therad aufmachen und gut ist.

Ich denke keiner hat was gegen andere Angler viele von uns sind ja eh keine reinen Karpfenangler Karpfen ist Karpfen und Zander ist Zander


----------



## Xarrox (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich Unfreundlich?????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ich nenn das Ehrlich und Direkt :vik:

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Ich Unfreundlich?????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Ich nenn das Ehrlich und Direkt :vik:
> 
> Gruß Daniel



Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch besser als wenn man dann so ankommt.. jaaa und hm.. weis ja nicht .. Gucken ob ich kann.. ist ja eigentlich nen Karpfenfred hier.. blablabla..

Lieber Kurz und Buendig auf den Punkt bringen , dann weis jeder was am Bach ist.

#6


----------



## firemirl (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ok! Verstanden.........

|closed:von meiner Seite.

|sagnix mehr.


----------



## crossfire (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



firemirl schrieb:


> Ok! Verstanden.........
> 
> |closed:von meiner Seite.
> 
> |sagnix mehr.





schon das du das so gelassen siehst da kennt man hier im Board ganzanderes.

Warst schonmal bei einen unserer Treffen ?


----------



## firemirl (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Kurz mit ObiWan beim letzten. Trotzdem verstehe ich es nicht so ganz.

Es ging mir u.a. auch darum mal über den Tellerrand zu schauen und andere Fraktionen kennen zu lernen.
So wie ich es verstanden habe......... würde es heißen, das bei einem Allround-Angler-Freunde-AB-Treff-Thread niemand ausschließlich über Carp reden darf was soweit wie es sehe in anderer Hinsicht niemand getan hat.
Es ging im groben und ganzen immer nur darum, dass gemeinsame
Hobby zu betreiben.

Da könnte man ansonsten sagen das bei diesem geplanten Treffen niemand sein RodPod mit 3 für Karpfen bestückten Ruten aufbauen darf.


----------



## -qwertz- (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen wir machen ein Neues Thema irgendwo im Regionalen Teil auf.
> 
> Boardi-Treffen Raum Dortmund oder so.....
> 
> ...




|good: right niggaaaaahhhh

wäre aber denoch für ein _*Carp*_meeting an der Lippe   am pillach könnte man auch noch machen 


greez
kevin


----------



## firemirl (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Done !!!
Habe dann jetzt das Treffen in den Lippe-Thread gestellt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=174332

Gleiche Stelle und Datum.
Also für alle die Lust haben weiter zu reden.....gerne.

PS: In diesem Thread darf auch über Karpfen gesprochen werden. Denn die gibts da nunmal.


----------



## crossfire (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Meinst du nicht das das blöd ist 2 Treffen an ein und den selben Ort und zur gleichen Zeit zu machen!!?!

Weil gerade das wollten viele ja nicht , gegen ein paar andere Anlger egal ob Firedfisch oder Raubfische hatten wir nie was haben auch schon bei den Treffen mitgefischt aber dann ein extra Treffen nur von anderen Spezis an den gleichen Termin zu machen halte ich für unsinn. 

Und denkste wirklich das ist soo prickelend da mit vielen Leuten zu sitzten ....


----------



## colognecarp (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Leute macht euch doch eine Interessengemeinschaft, da seid ihr dann unter euch. Ich hab das für den Kölnerraum auch gemacht und das klappt eigentlich ganz gut.

Unser Meeting ist im April


----------



## firemirl (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

@stephanbaum

Mußt ja nicht kommen wenn Du keine Gesellschaft magst.
Und da mir ja unmißverständlich gesagt wurde, dass mein Schreiben hier unerwünscht ist und der Terminvorschlag auch von mir ist, läuft der Termin nun als Allrounder-AB-Treffen im Lippe-Thread.
Aber das haste ja wohl schon gelesen.

So viel Spaß hier nun noch, das ist mein letztes Wort hier, weil ansonsten die Gefahr von |krach: besteht und mir langsam :vwird.


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Diese Dialoge , wenn man sie so nennen kann , die hier gefuerht werden spiegeln mal wieder genau das wieder was man eigentlich immer vermeiden Will.

Es ist aber fast unmoeglich. Das wissen wir. Und dieser Abschnitt des AB KA-T. Raum Dortmund hat es mal wieder gezeigt.

Aber auch egal.Thema erledigt.

Uebrigens ist die Idee von Colongnecarp auch gut.


----------



## -qwertz- (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Leute macht euch doch eine Interessengemeinschaft, da seid ihr dann unter euch. Ich hab das für den Kölnerraum auch gemacht und das klappt eigentlich ganz gut.
> 
> Unser Meeting ist im April




das ist eine sehr gute Idee 

Hab mal eine aufgemacht #6

die die beim allerersten Treffen dabei waren haben eine Einladung von mir bekommen, also wer aus der umgebung kommt und auch beim treffen dabei sein möchte soll sich melden 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=215


greeez
kevin


----------



## Xarrox (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



firemirl schrieb:


> @stephanbaum
> 
> Mußt ja nicht kommen wenn Du keine Gesellschaft magst.
> Und da mir ja unmißverständlich gesagt wurde, dass mein Schreiben hier unerwünscht ist und der Terminvorschlag auch von mir ist, läuft der Termin nun als Allrounder-AB-Treffen im Lippe-Thread.
> ...




Es geht ja nicht darum das keiner von uns die gesellschaft mag ich kann mir vorstellen wie das treffen ablaufen würde sagen wa mal 20 angler kommen davon die hälfte Karpfenangler die andere Hälfte Allround.

20 zelte 20 leute die müll machen die rumrennen wenn das wieder die falschen leute sehen dann heißt es wieder die blöden karpfenangler gerade da in stockum da laufen soviel idioten rum.

Denke ihr versteht was ich meine |wavey:

Bei den anderen Treffen haben wir auch geld gesammelt für grillfleisch etc. das kommt auch noch dazu wenn es zuviele werden die einen zahlen die anderen nicht meiner meinung nach sollte es eine überschauliche teilnehmerzahl sein und nicht irgendwie unmengen an leuten.

Könnte jetzt auch sagen das ich die Stelle vorgeschlagen habe  und sowas aber mir ist das egal will hier keinen persönlich angreifen ich kenn dich nicht du mich net wir haben uns einmal in Heil gesehen und nur ein paar worte gewechselt.
Nur wie gesagt das ist meine meinung und wenn die einem von euch nicht passt ist nicht mein problem.

Und da dieser Fred in der Karpfen abteilung ist und für Karpfenangler gedacht ist sollten auch die meisten diesem Zielfisch nachgehen. Find ich persönlich so besser.

So nun ist aber schluss :q

Gruß Daniel


----------



## canale grande (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi Leute war leider nochmal für ein paar Tage im Krankenhaus:vund es hat sich ja einiges getan hier in der Zeit.

Als ich das Ding hier gestartet habe dachte ich eigentlich nur an  ein Karpfenangler-Treffen und so sollte es auch bleiben|wavey:
Sorry,das sich evtl. andere (Angler) die auch gerne mal mitangeln möchten angegriffen fühlen |bigeyes|bigeyes

Also ich freue mich schon auf das nächste "Carp-Meeting" :m

@ Kevin
schöne Idee mit der Interessengemeinschaft#6

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Gute Besserung Rüdiger |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## canale grande (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Rüdiger |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



danke...danke|wavey:


----------



## jenskanne (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi,
was ist den hir los..........keiner mehr da?
jens


----------



## crossfire (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



jenskanne schrieb:


> hi,
> was ist den hir los..........keiner mehr da?
> jens




nö haben doch jetzt ne Interessen Gemeinschaft


----------



## canale grande (14. März 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Test....
Größere Kartenansicht">
Größere Kartenansicht


----------



## Xarrox (14. März 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



canale grande schrieb:


> Test....
> Größere Kartenansicht">
> Größere Kartenansicht




??????????????????????????????????


----------



## canale grande (14. März 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

|bigeyeswollte nur mal schaun ob ich das eingefügt bekomme|bigeyes


----------



## Xarrox (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hallo was denn hier los lebt ihr noch ????


----------



## canale grande (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Hallo was denn hier los lebt ihr noch ????


Interesse hätte ich schon,aber nur für ein WE.
ich bräuchte aber eine mitfahrgelegenheit#c

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Wegen Pillach oder was meinst du??


----------



## canale grande (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Wegen Pillach oder was meinst du??



ja,dachte ich#hoder was?


----------



## jenskanne (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi, 
was haltet ihr von dem wochenende am 06.08.- 08.08./09.08.2010??
jens


----------



## Xarrox (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Ich könnte noch einen mitnehmen. Müssten dann nur Sprit Teilen #h


----------



## Xarrox (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Wo Treibt ihr euch alle rum ?? Kein Bock oder was ??


----------



## jenskanne (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

hi,
das frage ich mich auch...........
jens


----------



## MrBoilie (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Moin Männers,
also bei einer Carp-session bin ich auch dabei.
In Dortmund jetzt oder wie?
der Thread ist mir zu kompliziert|kopfkrat|bla:


----------



## hotabych (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Hi, es geht jetzt um eine gemeinsame Session  bei Pillach nähe Lippstadt
http://www.angelservice-peter-pillach.de/start.htm

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## fischibald (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Tja, ich wäre gern dabei nur habe ich im August Urlaubssperre und muß drei Samstage Arbeiten:v
Der September ist auch schlecht da bin ich beim Wohnungsrenovieren da ich ende Sept. Umziehe.
Im Oktober wäre ich mit dabei#6

Gruß Jan


----------



## Xarrox (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Dortmund*

Was sagen denn die anderen dazu ?? Wann wollt ihr lieber mir is das egal


----------

